# Silvio Berlusconi



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Manca il topic dedicato al nostro amatissimo Presidente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo in vena di topic?


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ah, è il nostro presidente?


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Presidente assente. Non bastano 3 uscite a milanello e 4 allo stadio per far dimenticare ANNI di assenza totale.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Manca il topic dedicato al nostro amatissimo Presidente



...gli insulti sono proibiti...


----------



## Harvey (10 Dicembre 2012)

Avevo letto "Topa ufficiale: Silvio Berlusconi"


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Avevo letto "Topa ufficiale: Silvio Berlusconi"



 quasi quasi lo modifico


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2012)

vattene


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2012)

"Il forte centravanti del lecce" ...


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2012)

Il più grande di tutti..... Quindi nn si può finire così presidente torna a fare la voce grossa mi bastano anche dei giovani ma che siano forti e che si torni a investire


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2012)

non poteva mancare il topic sul nostro amato bresidente


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Dicembre 2012)

berlusconi alla festa del milan:"A centrocampo siamo ben attrezzati peccato per de Jong ma adesso rientra quel CAMPIONE che abbiamo preso dall'Inter, ovvero Muntari."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2012)

A centrocampo abbiamo cinque super campioni: Traorè, Flamini, Strasser, Nocerino e Muntari.


----------



## Doctore (14 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Presidente assente. Non bastano 3 uscite a milanello e 4 allo stadio per far dimenticare ANNI di assenza totale.


lo so jino..pero conoscendo i tifosi un investimento di 100 milioni sul mercato farebbe scemare l astio nei confronti del presidentissimo in un batter d'cchio


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lo so jino..pero conoscendo i tifosi un investimento di 100 milioni sul mercato farebbe scemare l astio nei confronti del presidentissimo in un batter d'cchio


100 mln??io sarei il primo a cantare "un presidente, c'è solo un presidente!!


----------



## 2515 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 100 mln??io sarei il primo a cantare "un presidente, c'è solo un presidente!!



l'unico mercato su cui potrebbe intervenire non è sui calciatori ma sulle accompagnatrici.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Topic del millennio!


----------



## Canonista (15 Dicembre 2012)

Questo topic è una provocazione per vedere chi vuole essere bannato?


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Dicembre 2012)

Un topic del genere dovrebbe stare nel circolino del gran *******


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

E' merito del Bresidente se abbiamo vinto, grazie ai suoi lungimiranti consigli


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sivorf, Borrelli, il campioncino dal cognome egiziano, l'attaccante del lecce, 
balotelli mela marcia, 
sono il presidente che ha vinto di piu,il secondo, Bernabeu ha vinto la metà di me e gli hanno intitolato uno stadio


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Febbraio 2013)

E' il suo anno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

proprio ieri dove il suo Milan faceva 27 anni...il Presidentissimo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Come mai è in conferenza stampa oggi con Allegri e Galliani!? Mah...


----------



## Principe (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ha vinto con il Barcellona e ed era anche l'anniversario dell'acquisto mi fa molto piacere sia andato a milanello


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Febbraio 2013)

Conferenza stampa deludente,ha detto poche ......


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Messaggi del genere non sono tollerati dal regolamento di questo forum
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma che lingua dobbiamo usare per dire che questo non è un bar? 

Basta con le provocazioni. 
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] esiste il tasto per ignorare, vediamo di tornare tranquilli.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Come detto in un altro topic, Moratto non può dare lezioni a Berlusconi, ma se il nostro presidente dichiarasse "_Che sia Seedorf o no, entro la fine della settimana chiariremo che cosa succede_", per poi farlo veramente, sarei contentissimo, come anche Admin per la storia del server.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

Fa più danni della grandine sto qui.


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno l'ha più visto?


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Ehh ma lui vuole bene al Milan. Mah.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Agosto 2013)

Spero che se ne vada presto a ******


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2013)

Berlusconi del milan se ne frega altamente... Quando le cose van male scarica le colpe sugli altri, se van bene si prende meriti che non ha assolutamente. Ormai il Milan è in decadenza come ogni cosa di cui s'è occupato.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ormai lui è il primo dei nostri mali.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Agosto 2013)

fantastiche quelle settimane in cui ogni settimana si presentava a milanello...nooooo ma non era campagna elettorale...a berlusconi dobbiamo tanto,ma ora come ora,preferirei di molto avere un presidente con risorse molto inferiori alle sue ma che è un vero tifoso della squadra che rappresenta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2013)

Berlusconi è da tempo un guscio vuoto
é ancora un icona sia al Milan che in politica

Ma dell'uomo che fu non c'è più traccia, ormai e un vecchietto con principio di Alzheimer, lo avete sentito parlare ultimamente?
lo dico con rispetto, sulle malattie non si specula

Quello che mi fa incavolare è che quella che doveva essere in teoria la sua erede, la figlia Barbara, appena preso in consegna il Milan non ha trovato di meglio che farsi trombar,.e da un giocatore della rosa nonchè rilasciare dichiarazioni su tutte le riviste, adesso in piena campagna acquisti e sparita da tutti i radar, chissà come mai?


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

pensa se veniva allo stadio e si sentiva la dichiarazione di Allegri che se ne voleva andare....

mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire che avrebbe detto!!


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2013)

vendi, affitta, sparati...fai quello che vuoi basta che ti levi dalle palle...

edit: non sapevo che muor...i è da censura...:S


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Grazie di cuore eh, grazie davvero.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Settembre 2013)

Stiamo cadendo così in basso che tra poco i servizi sociali consisteranno nel fare da presidente a questa "squadra".


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Settembre 2013)

cmq non riesco a capire una cosa, a cosa gli serve un milan cosi scadente?


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2013)

Uccidetelo


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sembra proprio che ormai sia completamente andato, politicamente ormai è solo e gli stanno voltando le spalle un pò tutti. Anche dal punto economico - finanziario la sua condizione sembra in bilico, probabilmente di "forte" gli rimane solo Mediaset. Questa situazione mi preoccupa molto come tifoso milanista. Mah, stiamo a vedere cosa accadrà all'AC Milan, ma il Berlusca sembra proprio sull'orlo del baratro. Forse lascerà tutto e si ritirerà in qualche isola (in stile Napoleone), a quel punto forse i figli venderanno il Milan se ci saranno acquirenti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto godo


----------



## Albijol (1 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo che le sue aziende vadano così male da essere costretto a far cassa vendendo il Milan. Non vedo altra via d'uscita a questa situazione drammatica.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema è chi ci prenderà poi...io preferirei una società stile Barcellona e real madrid con dei soci che ogni tot anni votano un presidente ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2013)

A marzo-aprile quando ricomincia la campgna elettorale lo rivediamo tutti i sabato a Milanello.
Questa volta con il barboncino bianco.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2013)

Il 2014 potrebbe essere l'anno della "svolta"


----------



## O Animal (13 Ottobre 2013)

Egregio Presidente,

La prego di vendere quanto prima la società Ac Milan ad una persona che abbia amore per i nostri colori, voglia di investire tempo e denaro nella squadra e nell'organizzazione societaria.

L'unica soluzione per dare continuità all'Ac Milan è quella di fare un bel reset tecnico e dirigenziale, di trovare qualcuno che voglia riprendere il progetto che Lei ha totalmente abbandonato nel 2009, che immetta del capitale nella società e ridia forza a questa squadra che raramente è stata così distante dai veri valori dei Nostri colori.

Non sono qui per criticarLa del fatto che sia andato con ragazze minorenni o che abbia fatto di tutto per mandare in rovina un paese. Ignorantemente mi basterebbe che non lasciasse il glorioso Milan in mano ad un geometra truffaldino ed ad una figlia a cui, onestamente, interessa solo il prossimo calciatore da cui farsi sbattere.

Prima di tirare le ultime La esorto a trovare un degno nuovo proprietario che riesca a mantenere glorioso il destino della nostra amata Associazione Calcistica. 

Distinti saluti,
O Animal


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Questa estate aveva piazzato l'unico colpo che poteva pur non seguendo la squadra , cacciare allegri per quel poco che può fare capisce sempre più lui di qualsiasi altro in società , finché non siruli il geometra i danni per questa squadra non finiranno mai .


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Ottobre 2013)

Vendi vendi vendi. Non ce la faccio veramente più.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Vendi questa squadra.
Tra un paio di anni di questo passo in Serie B ci andiamo veramente.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

ma visto che sto cancro guarderà una partita del milan ogni 6 mesi, l'incapace di sua figlia barbara non lo può almeno avvisare di quanto facciamo schifo ? 

cacciate allegri e prendete pure un pupazzo in panchina, fate qualcosa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa estate aveva piazzato l'unico colpo che poteva pur non seguendo la squadra , cacciare allegri per quel poco che può fare capisce sempre più lui di qualsiasi altro in società , finché non siruli il geometra i danni per questa squadra non finiranno mai .



L aveva pensata giusta,io sta volta metterei in croce galliani....se si cacciava allegri non spendevamo i soldi per matri e probabilmente anche la campagna acquisti seppur non con grandi nomi poteva essere più funzionali.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma visto che sto cancro guarderà una partita del milan ogni 6 mesi, l'incapace di sua figlia barbara non lo può almeno avvisare di quanto facciamo schifo ?
> 
> cacciate allegri e prendete pure un pupazzo in panchina, fate qualcosa.



Barbarella si vedeva solo allo stadio per pato..poi più vista...


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> L aveva pensata giusta,io sta volta metterei in croce galliani....se si cacciava allegri non spendevamo i soldi per matri e probabilmente anche la campagna acquisti seppur non con grandi nomi poteva essere più funzionali.



Assolutamente , soltanto Che tutti fanno finta Di Niente , te lo immagini seedorf...... A balotelli lo attaccava ad un appendiabiti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente , soltanto Che tutti fanno finta Di Niente , te lo immagini seedorf...... A balotelli lo attaccava ad un appendiabiti



 l avrei voluto proprio vedere!!!


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Per me non conosce nemmeno la classifica del Milan, verso novembre la vedrà e dirà cribbio, ma dove sono i miei campioni!? Cosa!? Decimi!?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Ottobre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Barbarella si vedeva solo allo stadio per pato..poi più vista...



mi piacerebbe vederla sta incapace, a gestire il milan e fare mercato, senza galliani.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Barbara è li perchè nella vita non sa che fare, ha bisogno di distrarsi.


----------



## walter 22 (3 Novembre 2013)

Il primo responsabile di questo disastro ma non c'è un giornale o presunto giornalista con il coraggio di dirlo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Novembre 2013)

Prima del berlusca ci netto galliani per sta situazione...oggi come oggi


----------



## walter 22 (3 Novembre 2013)

Si ma lui è il capo e se vedi che il tuo maggior dirigente combina sciagure in fase di mercato devi fare qualcosa. Prima di diventare un fantasma doveva trovare gente competente ed in grado di fare il massimo con le poche risorse a disposizione.


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2013)

Silvio Berlusconi è il responsabile della situazione in cui ci troviamo oggi.

Fine della storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

chiudete questo topic sennò qualcuno viene bannato
strano che non è pieno di asterischi


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2013)

Nessun segnale di vita ancora? Batti un colpo se sei ancora tra noi


----------



## 666psycho (12 Novembre 2013)

penso che ormai il milan non é più la priorità del berlusca...


----------



## Doctore (12 Novembre 2013)

magari è una priorita per la figlia...segue le orme del padre...cerca di vincere l impossibile e poi si butta in politica...
Poi barbarella avra un figlio/figlia e fara la stessa cosa.... fino alla fine dei tempi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi è il responsabile della situazione in cui ci troviamo oggi.
> 
> Fine della storia.


.


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> penso che ormai il milan non é più la priorità del berlusca...



un "ormai" vecchio di almeno 6-7 anni...


----------



## iceman. (12 Novembre 2013)

stava in pantofole quando ha salutato il gallo


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2013)

Oramai lo odio in tutti i campi e su qualsiasi cosa faccia o dica


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Novembre 2013)

Trovo veramente difficile commentario rispettando le regole.

Vattene.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Principe (13 Novembre 2013)

Un mito , quanto a simpatia e' il numero 1


----------



## folletto (13 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


>



 nanetto simpatico...........però è ora che te ne vai


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

quindi da domani tutti ad Antigua?


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2013)

ma un voto palese anche per la decadenza da presidente del Milan no eh?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2013)

Finirà mai questa prigionia ?

Vattene schifo


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finirà mai questa prigionia ?
> 
> Vattene schifo



Il vero male di questa società. Vendi per Dio, vendi!


----------



## Bawert (1 Dicembre 2013)

Che cancro, non capisce niente, ci rovina solamente


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Dicembre 2013)

Questo ci sta portando proprio dove ci ha preso.
Non vedo l'ora che venda la società. Fino a quel momento sarà uno strazio infinito.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ave Silvio, grazie alla tua benedizione e imposizione delle mani, per una sera Abbiati è sembrato un portiere, Zapata e Bonera due centrali insuperabili, Constant un semi terzino (i cross e i tiri sono stati gli stessi, ma lì nemmeno Iddio onnipotente può farci qualcosa...), Muntari non ha fatto disastri e Balo ha corso e si è sacrificato per la squadra ed ha rischiato l'espulsione solo una volta


----------



## runner (13 Dicembre 2013)

dovremmo fare il topic della figlia visto che finanziariamente decide tutto lei?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dovremmo fare il topic della figlia visto che finanziariamente decide tutto lei?



Barbara Berlusconi


----------



## runner (13 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Barbara Berlusconi



mi riferisco a marina....


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> mi riferisco a marina....



Sì, hai ragione.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sto iniziando a pensare che stia facendo di tutto per portarci in Serie B per poter vendere la società che ora probabilmente ha un valore troppo alto per un potenziale acquirente. E' un pensiero malsano e contorto, lo so, però ...


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che stia facendo di tutto per portarci in Serie B per poter vendere la società che ora probabilmente ha un valore troppo alto per un potenziale acquirente. E' un pensiero malsano e contorto, lo so, però ...



Potrebbe comunque vendere a poco prezzo .


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

Il Sassuolo ha speso più soldi quest'anno rispetto al Milan.
Non è che ha chiuso i rubinetti, non ci sono proprio nemmeno questi ultimi.
Le ultime sessioni di calciomercato in cui ha tirato fuori i soldi sono state quelle in prossimità delle elezioni.
Ora il Milan non gli serve più a niente. Lui e Galliani ci stanno portando al fallimento.
Spero che venda la società il prima possibile.
E' come se non ci fosse, potrei fare anch'io il presidente del Milan a questo punto.


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo ha speso più soldi quest'anno rispetto al Milan.
> Non è che ha chiuso i rubinetti, non ci sono proprio nemmeno questi ultimi.
> * ultime sessioni di calciomercato in cui ha tirato fuori i soldi sono state quelle in prossimità delle elezioni.
> Ora il Milan non gli serve più a niente*. Lui e Galliani ci stanno portando al fallimento.
> ...



Appunto, il Milan di oggi toglierebbe voti anziché portarne e lo stesso vale per il "prestigio" personale, ma un'eventuale cessione è al momento un'ipotesi che sembra lontanissima. Cosa significa oggi il Milan per Berlusconi? Mistero


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo ha speso più soldi quest'anno rispetto al Milan.



Magari Squinzi venisse a fare il presidente da noi...avrà un decimo dei soldi di Silvio, ma mille volte la sua passione.


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

President mi hai veramente stufato... Telefona ad uno dei tuoi amici russi o arabi e dagli questo glorioso club che stai affossando sotto al tuo disinteresse totale e ai tuoi insulsi debiti finanziari... Te ne devi d'annaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2014)

La colpa di tutto questo è solo ed esclusivamente tua ... Un disastro sotto ogni aspetto .. Una sciagura .. Un porta sfortuna epico... È riuscito a distruggere qualsiasi cosa abbia toccato... 

Da evitare come la peste ... Ti prego natura fai il tuo corso ...


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La colpa di tutto questo è solo ed esclusivamente tua ... Un disastro sotto ogni aspetto .. Una sciagura .. Un porta sfortuna epico... È riuscito a distruggere qualsiasi cosa abbia toccato...
> 
> Da evitare come la peste ... Ti prego natura fai il tuo corso ...



This.

D'altronde il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa, ma non tutti riescono a capirlo. Silvio Berlusconi vero male di *questo *Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La colpa di tutto questo è solo ed esclusivamente tua ... Un disastro sotto ogni aspetto .. Una sciagura .. Un porta sfortuna epico... È riuscito a distruggere qualsiasi cosa abbia toccato...
> 
> Da evitare come la peste ... Ti prego natura fai il tuo corso ...



Quanto lo spero, solo Dio lo sa.


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2014)

Ribadisco quanto detto da altri sopra di me, è la sorgente della decadenza del passato glorioso Milan.

Chissà se sa che siamo usciti dalla Champions


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2014)

*vendi*


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2014)

Avra' visto la partitona di ieri sera? Mah.....


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]

Niente insulti.


O Animal:
Padron... Avevo usato il mio "username" comunque... 

Il succo era sempre lo stesso... Che vendaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## matteo (20 Marzo 2014)

Almeno licenziasse Galliani e non si impicci nella gestione della società ma niente......Vattene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me non conta più niente. E' solo un nome.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2014)

non so più in che salsa dirlo, se volete continuare a parlare del nulla fatelo, fatto stà che anche se viene il Padre Eterno non potrebbe comunque investire 200 milioni sul Milan, a meno di creare sponsor farlocchi.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non so più in che salsa dirlo, se volete continuare a parlare del nulla fatelo, fatto stà che anche se viene il Padre Eterno non potrebbe comunque investire 200 milioni sul Milan, a meno di creare sponsor farlocchi.



Personalmente non chiedo a gran voce la vendita per la speranza che arrivi un sugar daddy... Ben cosciente che non basta quello per tornare competitivi...

A dire il vero credo di essere tra i pochi che ha sostenuto che Berlusconi negli ultimi anni ha continuato ad investire / lasciar investire nel Milan.. Il problema lì è stato Galliani (I soldi spesi da Galliani in cartellini negli ultimi 12 anni).

Ma il totale disinteresse per la squadra, le deleghe totali date a quel mangiapane a tradimento, la mancanza totale di programmazione, l'uso della società ai soli fini propagandistici per la politica, la noncuranza nel lasciare crollare la società e il valore della squadra... Beh, queste sono tutte colpe del signore in oggetto...

Se poi consideriamo che ha 78 anni e che ai figli che contano (quelli destinati al controllo in Fininvest e Mediaset) non gliene frega nulla del Milan... Beh, credo che l'unica soluzione è che ci saluti e ci lasci a qualcuno che ha voglia di investire tempo, dedizione, professionalità, voglia di crescere e qualche palanca; altrimenti da questo baratro inizieremo ad uscirci solo quando schiatterà...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2014)

Il fallimento di questo Milan ha un solo responsabile, Silvio Berlusconi. Finché ci sarà lui non avremo speranze di rinascere.


----------



## Heaven (24 Maggio 2014)

Sono convinto che ormai Berlusconi è finito, è soltanto un "burattino", non pensa neanche più lui ma dice cose che terzi gli suggeriscono, non avrà neache più il diritto di sborsare i soldi per comprare qualche giocatore.. speriamo venda al più presto


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Aspettiamo pure le elezioni tanto..


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

secondo me vuole vendere.....sarà una mia illusione ma entro la fine dell' anno vende tutto


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Maggio 2014)

Le stagioni dei 2 diavoli (Milan e Manchester United) sono state pressoché identiche.
Non è che per caso ...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fallimento di questo Milan ha un solo responsabile, Silvio Berlusconi. Finché ci sarà lui non avremo speranze di rinascere.



secondo me più che Berlusconi, il responsabile é GALLIANI


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me più che Berlusconi, il responsabile é GALLIANI



vero, ma l'unico che puo cambiare le cose e che non lo fa e berlusconi.
galliani anche se volesse fare il bene del milan invece di pensare a lui stesso non ci riuscirebbe... e rimasto al milan del 94. e proprio finito.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> vero, ma l'unico che puo cambiare le cose e che non lo fa e berlusconi.
> galliani anche se volesse fare il bene del milan invece di pensare a lui stesso non ci riuscirebbe... e rimasto al milan del 94. e proprio finito.



si quello si, berlusconi dovrebbe cacciarlo, ma secondo me c'é qualcosa sotto che glielo impedisce...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me più che Berlusconi, il responsabile é GALLIANI


Il pesce puzza dalla testa, se al presidente non glie ne frega più niente del suo club, figuriamoci ai suoi dipendenti.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il pesce puzza dalla testa, se al presidente non glie ne frega più niente del suo club, figuriamoci ai suoi dipendenti.



si quello anche, ma le operazioni son essenzialmente di Galliani, che gli é stato delegato il compito da Berlusconi... i soldi berlscuoni gli ha messi...é stato Galliani a gestirli malissimo, senza fare alcuna progettazione..


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2014)

Vi sfido a trovare un presidente di una squadra di calcio peggiore di lui.
Secondo me è impossibile, non può esistere ...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vi sfido a trovare un presidente di una squadra di calcio peggiore di lui.
> Secondo me è impossibile, non può esistere ...



Che abbia usato il milan per altri scopi non é rilevante...la storia ,benché il presente sia buio,smentisce la tua tesi...


----------



## colcuoresivince (3 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vi sfido a trovare un presidente di una squadra di calcio peggiore di lui.
> Secondo me è impossibile, non può esistere ...



Infatti molti presidenti hanno vinto 5 champions, hai ragione berlusconi è il peggio del peggio come presidente di una squadra di calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Che abbia usato il milan per altri scopi non é rilevante...la storia ,benché il presente sia buio,smentisce la tua tesi...



La storia? Per carità, non bisogna rinnegare il passato e si può anche essere grati al presidente per le vittorie passate, ma negli ultimi 2/3 anni (e sono buono) è stato un peso per il Milan e il Milan è stato un peso per lui.
Non si vive nel passato, esistono un presente e un futuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

Beh presente, saranno 7 anni che vedo scarsissimo impegno da parte di Berlusconi e società (Ibra a parte, ma si è rifatto alla grande cedendolo con Thiago)..


----------



## pazzomania (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vi sfido a trovare un presidente di una squadra di calcio peggiore di lui.
> Secondo me è impossibile, non può esistere ...



Certo, il presidente più vincente del calcio mondiale è il peggiore


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, il presidente più vincente del calcio mondiale è il peggiore



Negli ultimi 7 anni di preciso il discorso regge?
Perché per contare i disinteressi, i disinvestimenti e le prese in giro non bastano 20 mani ...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 7 anni di preciso il discorso regge?
> Perché per contare i disinteressi, i disinvestimenti e le prese in giro non bastano 20 mani ...



Berlusconi è uno a cui piace chiacchierare e far parlare, degli altri presidenti non senti parlare o non segui ciò che fanno, ma magari se lo facessi scopriresti che c'è molto di peggio..


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è uno a cui piace chiacchierare e far parlare, degli altri presidenti non senti parlare o non segui ciò che fanno, ma magari se lo facessi scopriresti che c'è molto di peggio..



Se per te sono normali le dichiarazioni di ieri su Balotelli alzo le mani e mi arrendo


----------



## pazzomania (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se per te sono normali le dichiarazioni di ieri su Balotelli alzo le mani e mi arrendo



Tu parli mai male di qualcuno? Immagino di si in privato, la differenza è che poi forse la persona con cui ti confidi non va in giro a spifferare tutto, in questo caso a chiunque l' abbia detto Berlusconi non si aspettava sarebbe finito sui giornali ( sempre che sia vero).

Non è che ha rilasciato un intervista


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu parli mai male di qualcuno? Immagino di si in privato, la differenza è che poi forse la persona con cui ti confidi non va in giro a spifferare tutto, in questo caso a chiunque l' abbia detto Berlusconi non si aspettava sarebbe finito sui giornali ( sempre che sia vero).
> 
> Non è che ha rilasciato un intervista



Ma assolutamente! Io posso anche essere d'accordo con lui nel merito ma non avrebbe dovuto affermarlo, avrebbe dovuto agire e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente! Io posso anche essere d'accordo con lui nel merito ma non avrebbe dovuto affermarlo, avrebbe dovuto agire e basta.



Non è Football Manager 

L' offerta non gli è arrivata, altrimenti avrebbe accettato.

Sarà stato solo un pour parler.

O magari nemmeno è vero, se una squadra vuole davvero un giocatore e mette sul piatto 35 milioni, non sarà per 1 partita e mezza che cambia idea.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è Football Manager
> 
> L' offerta non gli è arrivata, altrimenti avrebbe accettato.
> 
> ...



Se devi vendere un giocatore e fai capire in tutti i modi (in questo caso con la dichiarazione di ieri) che te ne vuoi disfare, tu credi che le offerte delle potenziali acquirenti possano essere superiori, uguali o inferiori rispetto a prima?
A Football Manager non ci ho quasi mai giocato, preferivo giocare a calcio all'aperto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La storia? Per carità, non bisogna rinnegare il passato e si può anche essere grati al presidente per le vittorie passate, ma negli ultimi 2/3 anni (e sono buono) è stato un peso per il Milan e il Milan è stato un peso per lui.
> Non si vive nel passato, esistono un presente e un futuro.



Concordo con te che adesso non c é proprio,infatti questo é io risultato.Ha sbagliato ad affidare tutto a galliani,che in assenza del presidente avrebbe dovuto comunque mantenere un milan degno di tale nome...almeno a livello di stampa,un caos del genere con lotte interne e cose così non lo avevo mai visto.Nel complesso non mi sento di dire che Berlusconi sia il peggior presidente ,potevamo vincere molto meno e quando lo abbiamo fatto lui con i soldi ma anche con le sue idee ci ha portato a scrivere pezzi di storia...non tutti possono vantarsi di questo.
E la storia é importante anche se anch io come te sono stufo di rifarmi gli occhi con cose di 10 anni fa,a pensare a gente come rui costa 
,sheva ,Cafu ,Maldini ecc...adesso di é ora che faccia qualcosa,altrimenti sarebbe giusto cambiare...portarci in alto e poi farci cadere in basso come una squadretta qualunque non avrebbe senso.gli dò due tre anni per farmi un parere su quando interessi il milan alla famiglia Berlusconi..io voglio lo stadio.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh presente, saranno 7 anni che vedo scarsissimo impegno da parte di Berlusconi e società (Ibra a parte, ma si è rifatto alla grande cedendolo con Thiago)..




Secondo me tanto di queste cessioni ë dovuto all incapacità di galliani...poi la finivest ha preso quella multa da 500 passa milioni...li é stata la fregatura secondo me,oltre che non aver la voglia di rimpiazzare i classici 60 milioni a bilancio Marina Berlusconi é stata sempre chiara su che priorità avesse il milan per lei...quindi abbiamo dovuto arrangiarci e arrivare a questo punto.
Ora abbiamo giocatori scarsi che non riusciamo a piazzare per via dell ingaggio...gente che si fa da anni la pensione dorata al milan,e gente che abbiamo acquistato per motivi misteriosi (taoré) quindi...galliani ha tante colpe,se barbara l ha messa li non é un caso,..vedremo negli anni,certo che a mio parere il lavoro di galliani é da una decina di anni che fa pena.era da sostituirlo anni fa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se devi vendere un giocatore e fai capire in tutti i modi (in questo caso con la dichiarazione di ieri) che te ne vuoi disfare, tu credi che le offerte delle potenziali acquirenti possano essere superiori, uguali o inferiori rispetto a prima?
> A Football Manager non ci ho quasi mai giocato, preferivo giocare a calcio all'aperto



Per me adesso la priorità é semplicemente cederlo....fuori da milanello,e con le parole di ieri raiola si deve dare una mossa....
Secondo me già a 25 sono contenti,balotelli da stella é diventato un problema.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2014)

Il presidente più inutile ed inesistente della gallassia. Non viene mai a vedere la squadra ma non solo, non spende manco un cent per il mercato.

Menefreghismo totale..

Ma io mi chiedo per quale motivo non vendi? Tanto non ti interessa il Milan


----------



## Frikez (21 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il presidente più inutile ed inesistente della gallassia. Non viene mai a vedere la squadra ma non solo, non spende manco un cent per il mercato.
> 
> Menefreghismo totale..
> 
> Ma io mi chiedo per quale motivo non vendi? Tanto non ti interessa il Milan



Ha ritrovato l'entusiasmo (cit.)


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2014)

Sopratutto pare che voglia rigettarsi in politica adesso, quindi immaginatevi voi quanto tempo avrà da dedicare al Milan.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Devi vendere. VENDERE. Ci stai riportando da dove ci hai presi


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Moratti è 20 spanne meglio di questo insulto alla passione di noi tifosi. non avrà vinto nulla, ma almeno ha avuto la dignità di farsi da parte appena ha visto il suo "impero" decadere

Berlusconi non merita più una briciola di rispetto per quello che ha fatto per il Milan!!! E' il primo male e deve essere estirpato


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

E voleva uno stadio intitolato a suo nome... strarotfl...


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Lui ci rimette "cit


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Un uomo senza dignità, in politica come nel calcio.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2014)

E pensare che in giro c'è qualcuno che ancora lo difende sto maledetto.

Tanto per ricordarlo il pezzente ha un patrimonio di 6.2 miliardi di dollari


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

Berlusconi ci sta lentamente riportando dove ci aveva presi. Invece di farsi da parte quando eravamo ancora all'apice, da vincente, preferisce andarsene quando saremo completamente ricoperti di fango. E quando lui sarà completamente ricoperto di insulti. 

Lo credevo più furbo ma mi sbagliavo. O meglio, non è fesso perché ormai ci rimette pochi soldi rispetto a prima, ma credevo che quanto meno fosse interessato alla sua immagine. Stento a credere che non sappia che nel momento in cui se ne andrà, la maggior parte della gente lo ricorderà soltanto come uno spilorcio che ci ha trasformati in una squadretta di mezza classifica. 

Tutte le vittorie, tutte le CL saranno coperte dall'onta finale. Da questo scempio a cui stiamo assistendo da 3 anni a questa parte e che non accenna a finire. Da questa presa per i fondelli che da una parte vede lui non tirar fuori una lira nel rinforzamento della squadra e dall'altra la figlioletta che invece dice che la proprietà continuerà ad investire (???).

Nel momento in cui Berlusconi si toglierà di mezzo dal Milan, dalla mia bocca non uscirà nessun "grazie" e la colpa è soltanto sua perché ha sbagliato i tempi. Dalla mia bocca usciranno soltanto due parole: "FINALMENTE! ADDIO".


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ci sta lentamente riportando dove ci aveva presi. Invece di farsi da parte quando eravamo ancora all'apice, da vincente, preferisce andarsene quando saremo completamente ricoperti di fango. E quando lui sarà completamente ricoperto di insulti.
> 
> Lo credevo più furbo ma mi sbagliavo. O meglio, non è fesso perché ormai ci rimette pochi soldi rispetto a prima, ma credevo che quanto meno fosse interessato alla sua immagine. Stento a credere che non sappia che nel momento in cui se ne andrà, la maggior parte della gente lo ricorderà soltanto come uno spilorcio che ci ha trasformati in una squadretta di mezza classifica.
> 
> ...



Provo a fare un'ipotesi conoscendo il personaggio. secondo me ha visto che quando ha cominciato a chiudere i rubinetti le cose sono cominciate a andare male. Invece di farsi da parte l'orgoglio l'ha sopraffatto e adesso vuole riaprire un altro grande ciclo prima di lasciare, ovviamente non potendo contare sulla liquidità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Provo a fare un'ipotesi conoscendo il personaggio. secondo me ha visto che quando ha cominciato a chiudere i rubinetti le cose sono cominciate a andare male. Invece di farsi da parte l'orgoglio l'ha sopraffatto e adesso vuole riaprire un altro grande ciclo prima di lasciare, ovviamente non potendo contare sulla liquidità.



I grandi cicli si aprono solo con i soldi e lui lo sa più di tutti. Per me non è quello il motivo. Semplicemente non vuole più rimetterci soldi (cosa legittima se fatta dopo aver costruito uno stadio, non prima così all'improvviso) e se ne sbatte di essere insultato dal 90% dei tifosi milanisti. Ormai è vecchio e politicamente è finito o quasi. Non ha più alcun interesse a farsi voler bene dai milioni di tifosi rossoneri. Vuole soltanto lasciare ai figli qualcosa con cui giocare dopo la sua morte e il Milan è toccato alle figlie Barbara ed Eleonora.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I grandi cicli si aprono solo con i soldi e lui lo sa più di tutti. Per me non è quello il motivo. Semplicemente non vuole più rimetterci soldi (cosa legittima se fatta dopo aver costruito uno stadio, non prima così all'improvviso) e se ne sbatte di essere insultato dal 90% dei tifosi milanisti. Ormai è vecchio e politicamente è finito o quasi. Non ha più alcun interesse a farsi voler bene dai milioni di tifosi rossoneri. Vuole soltanto lasciare ai figli qualcosa con cui giocare dopo la sua morte e il Milan è toccato alle figlie Barbara ed Eleonora.



E glielo lascia in questo stato pietoso ? Secondo me non è neanche questo dai. A parte che Barbara secondo me non è così interessata al Milan e al calcio in generale direi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E glielo lascia in questo stato pietoso ? Secondo me non è neanche questo dai. A parte che Barbara secondo me non è così interessata al Milan e al calcio in generale direi.



Raramente le persone campano facendo quello che amano nella vita... ciò che conta è portare a casa la pagnotta e Barbara adesso ha una posizione e uno stipendio di tutto riguardo. Che sia un grande Milan o un Milan da mezza classifica, ai Berlusconi (padre-figli) ormai importa poco. Da parte nostra possiamo solo sperare che questo incubo di mediocrità (mai realmente ammessa pubblicamente) finisca il prima possibile.


----------



## hrundi bakshi (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ci sta lentamente riportando dove ci aveva presi. Invece di farsi da parte quando eravamo ancora all'apice, da vincente, preferisce andarsene quando saremo completamente ricoperti di fango. E quando lui sarà completamente ricoperto di insulti.
> Lo credevo più furbo ma mi sbagliavo. O meglio, non è fesso perché ormai ci rimette pochi soldi rispetto a prima, ma credevo che quanto meno fosse interessato alla sua immagine. Stento a credere che non sappia che nel momento in cui se ne andrà, la maggior parte della gente lo ricorderà soltanto come uno spilorcio che ci ha trasformati in una squadretta di mezza classifica.
> Tutte le vittorie, tutte le CL saranno coperte dall'onta finale. Da questo scempio a cui stiamo assistendo da 3 anni a questa parte e che non accenna a finire. Da questa presa per i fondelli che da una parte vede lui non tirar fuori una lira nel rinforzamento della squadra e dall'altra la figlioletta che invece dice che la proprietà continuerà ad investire (???).
> Nel momento in cui Berlusconi si toglierà di mezzo dal Milan, dalla mia bocca non uscirà nessun "grazie" e la colpa è soltanto sua perché ha sbagliato i tempi. Dalla mia bocca usciranno soltanto due parole: "FINALMENTE! ADDIO".





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I grandi cicli si aprono solo con i soldi e lui lo sa più di tutti. Per me non è quello il motivo. Semplicemente non vuole più rimetterci soldi (cosa legittima se fatta dopo aver costruito uno stadio, non prima così all'improvviso) e se ne sbatte di essere insultato dal 90% dei tifosi milanisti. Ormai è vecchio e politicamente è finito o quasi. Non ha più alcun interesse a farsi voler bene dai milioni di tifosi rossoneri. Vuole soltanto lasciare ai figli qualcosa con cui giocare dopo la sua morte e il Milan è toccato alle figlie Barbara ed Eleonora.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Raramente le persone campano facendo quello che amano nella vita... ciò che conta è portare a casa la pagnotta e Barbara adesso ha una posizione e uno stipendio di tutto riguardo. Che sia un grande Milan o un Milan da mezza classifica, ai Berlusconi (padre-figli) ormai importa poco. Da parte nostra possiamo solo sperare che questo incubo di mediocrità (mai realmente ammessa pubblicamente) finisca il prima possibile.



Sono d'accordo con le tue riflessioni. Qualche tempo fa mi venne in mente di soprannominarlo golem, ricordi ? Subito dopo, ispirandomi ad un formidabile romanzo di SF, lanciai una provocazione: Silvio Berlusconi, in realtà, era morto e più precisamente nel 1994. Quello che girava in pubblico era un suo sosia, un golem appunto. Un fantoccio di cui non si conoscevano i manovratori per il semplice motivo che tutti, i suoi nemici per primi, avevano interesse che la gente continuasse credere fosse vivo e vegeto. Continuo, in un certo senso, a vederla nello stesso modo. L'ex. Cav ha passato il "Rubicone" ed è andato ben oltre il limite della normale decenza consapevole, probabilmente, di essere alla fine del suo percorso. Da anni penso e scrivo che per noi meglio sarebbe stata la vendita del club ma sinceramente nemmeno io mi aspettavo arrivasse a tanto e i suoi figli, forse, sono pure peggio. La stampa e i pennivendoli da quattro palle un soldo hanno fatto il resto.
Un saluto


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> E pensare che in giro c'è qualcuno che ancora lo difende sto maledetto.
> 
> Tanto per ricordarlo il pezzente ha un patrimonio di 6*.2 miliardi di dollari*



Sì infatti. "Eeeeehhhh ma i divorzi con le mogli costano!111!"

Ma in quale mondo, questo è STRAPIENO di soldi. STRAPIENO.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

Grazie presidente per aver ritrovato l'entuasiasmo


----------



## Albijol (28 Agosto 2014)

Ogni anno che passa il Milan vale 50 milioni in meno. Visto che è andato di testa, non so se lo ha capito: che qualcuno vicino a lui glelo faccia presente.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Grazie presidente per aver ritrovato l'entuasiasmo



Immagina se non l'avesse ritrovato


----------



## zico (28 Agosto 2014)

Il problema e' che lui non ha più il controllo di niente gli lasciano il Milan giusto per non dire che della squadra non importa a nessuno soldi non ne verranno più investiti vagano alla giornata senza progetti nella speranza di vendere a qualcuno che porti 6-700 milioni nel frattempo lasciano Galliani a raccontare fandonie ( lautamente pagato ). Altrimenti non è' pensabile che non capiscano che senza investimenti non c'è ritorno e che i tifosi a vedere mitroglu mica faranno le corse agli abbonamenti. Ha ragione un tifoso che scriveva che visto che siamo in crisi potrebbero fare gli abbonamenti a titolo gratuito con diritto di riscatto se arriviamo in Champion. Purtroppo sarà sempre peggio tra un po' tocca a de sciglio ed al faraone finché non arriva qualcuno a salvare la baracca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che lui non ha più il controllo di niente gli lasciano il Milan giusto per non dire che della squadra non importa a nessuno soldi non ne verranno più investiti vagano alla giornata senza progetti nella speranza di vendere a qualcuno che porti 6-700 milioni nel frattempo lasciano Galliani a raccontare fandonie ( lautamente pagato ). Altrimenti non è' pensabile che non capiscano che senza investimenti non c'è ritorno e che i tifosi a vedere mitroglu mica faranno le corse agli abbonamenti. Ha ragione un tifoso che scriveva che visto che siamo in crisi potrebbero fare gli abbonamenti a titolo gratuito con diritto di riscatto se arriviamo in Champion. Purtroppo sarà sempre peggio tra un po' tocca a de sciglio ed al faraone finché non arriva qualcuno a salvare la baracca.



Si ma devi sempre partire dal presupposto che LO DEVONO VOLERE , questo personaggio che a conti fatti sta facendo piu male che bene in ogni campo che tocca non ha alcuna intenzione di tenere il milan in alto ... il milan gli è SERVITO per altri motivi politici che non è il caso di andare a ripescare quindi.. adesso che politicamente è morto perchè dovrebbe mettere 50 milioni di euro all anno ? che vantaggio ne trae da questa situazione ? NESSUNO . 
Vogliamo parlare a livello finanziario ? il milan ad oggi IN PERDITA è una miniera d'oro ..oggi che ieri sia chiaro .. le società calcistiche che creano perdite sono nei bilanci delle grosse società ( Mediaset ) un vantaggio perchè appunto ripianano ... 

Quando aveva voglia e i sodli per investire ( e mediaset andava benissimo ) poteva permettersi di mettere li anche 60/70 milioni all anno di perdita che poi perdita virtuale era in quanto riapianava da altre parti .. 

ma se la società madre in questo caso va male non ha convenienza ad avere piu perdita perchè si i soldi li recuperi ma sempre li devi mettere e se al " momento " non li hai da mettere o semplicemente non li vuoi mettere ... 

il milan muore e con lui i tifosi rossoneri .

sono stufo di parlare di questo personaggio


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare a livello finanziario ? il milan ad oggi IN PERDITA è una miniera d'oro ..oggi che ieri sia chiaro .. le società calcistiche che creano perdite sono nei bilanci delle grosse società ( Mediaset ) un vantaggio perchè appunto ripianano ...
> 
> Quando aveva voglia e i sodli per investire ( e mediaset andava benissimo ) poteva permettersi di mettere li anche 60/70 milioni all anno di perdita che poi perdita virtuale era in quanto riapianava da altre parti ..
> 
> ma se la società madre in questo caso va male non ha convenienza ad avere piu perdita perchè si i soldi li recuperi ma sempre li devi mettere e se al " momento " non li hai da mettere o semplicemente non li vuoi mettere ...



A prescindere dall'analisi sul personaggio che condivido, ma questo discorso mi sembra privo di ogni logica. Una società in perdita, anche di 70 mln, come lo è stata il Milan, non fa comodo alle società Ammiraglie. Tranne che per la visibilità.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2014)

Vorrei tanto non avere più niente da spartire con questo personaggio. Il male assoluto del Milan è lui. Certo, Galliani ne ha fatte di tutti i colori ma il presidente oltre a non essere informato fa solamente danni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A prescindere dall'analisi sul personaggio che condivido, ma questo discorso mi sembra privo di ogni logica. Una società in perdita, anche di 70 mln, come lo è stata il Milan, non fa comodo alle società Ammiraglie. Tranne che per la visibilità.



NO , se io guadagno 100 da una parte 100 dall altra e perdo in una 70 mi serve una società in perdita anche eprche sappiamo benissimo tutto che i 70 dichiarati in perdita NON SONO 70 . Qui entriamo in un campo minato


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO , se io guadagno 100 da una parte 100 dall altra e perdo in una 70 mi serve una società in perdita anche eprche sappiamo benissimo tutto che i 70 dichiarati in perdita NON SONO 70 . Qui entriamo in un campo minato



Va bene tutto, ma sborsare 70 mln non credo sia un fatto positivo per nessuno. Se non perchè si pagano meno tasse, ma comunque questo è compensato dal fatto che si sborsano, appunto, i sovracitati 70 mln.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> E pensare che in giro c'è qualcuno che ancora lo difende sto maledetto.
> 
> Tanto per ricordarlo il pezzente ha un patrimonio di 6.2 miliardi di dollari


su forbes alla voce "berlusconi e family" da 7,8 miliardi


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Ormai è senza vergnona, vive in un mondo tutto suo dove il Milan è ancora una supersquadra, allenata da incapaci che non fanno rendere i suoi campioni. Non compra nessuno, vende e basta. Peccato non venda pure la società.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Io penso,forse, la famiglia Berlusconi sta per cedere la società...infatti non investono più, ma allo stesso tempo cercano di ridurre i disavanzi della mancata partecipazione all'Europa riducendo il monte ingaggi e ripianando i debiti..vendendo nel caso anche i migliori...inoltre da quando hanno messo la clausola sui contratti di automatica riduzione degli stipendi in caso di mancata qualificazione alla Champions...si comprende la difficoltà di avere una rosa capace di qualificarsi in Europa!!
Stiamo ormai, prima o poi in attesa della decisione finale di cedere la società...


----------



## Principe (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO , se io guadagno 100 da una parte 100 dall altra e perdo in una 70 mi serve una società in perdita anche eprche sappiamo benissimo tutto che i 70 dichiarati in perdita NON SONO 70 . Qui entriamo in un campo minato



Si lascia stare va che non funziona come dici.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2014)

Hai ragione io avevo guardato su wikipedia che riportava i dati di forbes del 2013, invece sul sito forbes.com c'è scritto 7,8 miliardi.
Poveraccio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma sborsare 70 mln non credo sia un fatto positivo per nessuno. Se non perchè si pagano meno tasse, ma comunque questo è compensato dal fatto che si sborsano, appunto, i sovracitati 70 mln.



Allora non comprare una squadra di calcio ... che discorso è ? compro la Ferrari ma non metto la benzina ? ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si lascia stare va che non funziona come dici.



No ? spiegami tu allora come funziona ...


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2014)

È lui il male assoluto del Milan. Ci sta portando alla rovina.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora non comprare una squadra di calcio ... che discorso è ? compro la Ferrari ma non metto la benzina ? ..



Il mio è un altro discorso, sulla convenienza economica di buttare a mare 70 mln. Su questo siamo d'accordo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Eziomare (28 Agosto 2014)

Da quanto so lui per cedere il Milan vorrebbe 800 e piu' milioni (si parlava tempo fa di offerte pervenute vicine ai 400/500, ma non so se le news fossero attendibili) e penso che siano ben poche le persone al mondo disposte a spendere una tale cifra a fondo perduto (perchè pensare di guadagnare col calcio in Italia è cosa mooolto complicata) per una squadra di calcio. 
Non so proprio come ne verremo fuori, ci vorrebbe un miliardario invaghito follemente del Milan


----------



## Ringhio25 (28 Agosto 2014)

Presidente assente e senile! Vendi!


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

oggi conferma Cristante, carica la squadra, da l' ok per Torres e tra un po' gioca pure lui.....hahaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> Presidente assente e senile! Vendi!



ma se era allo stadio


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma se era allo stadio



Dipende dal momento che intende lui. Se intende dalla mezz'ora in poi ha perfettamente ragione.


----------



## colcuoresivince (1 Settembre 2014)

Il messaggio su presidente assente era del 28 settembre non si riferiva ovviamente alla partita..


----------



## Ringhio25 (1 Settembre 2014)

Bene se viene una volta al anno e ti accontenti...;-)


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2014)

Noi siamo qui (spesso giustamente) a criticare l'operato di Galliani, che però si sta trovando a fare le nozze con i sacchi dell'immondizia. Il pesce puzza dalla testa. Galliani deve inventarsi di tutto e di più perché questo signore, che fa anche pesare il fatto di essere proprietario del club, non tira fuori nemmeno un centesimo.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Noi siamo qui (spesso giustamente) a criticare l'operato di Galliani, che però si sta trovando a fare le nozze con i sacchi dell'immondizia. Il pesce puzza dalla testa. Galliani deve inventarsi di tutto e di più perché questo signore, che fa anche pesare il fatto di essere proprietario del club, non tira fuori nemmeno un centesimo.



beh senza volere difendere Berlusca...ma se Galliani avrebbe speso meglio i soldi avuti in mano, magari Berlusca ne spenderebbe ancora... forse...


----------



## stefano90 (6 Gennaio 2015)

è inutile che durante la settimana intrattieni i giocatori con le tue solite barzellette da pagliaccio, VATTENE, VATTENE, VATTENE INCAPACE NON SE NE PUO' PIU'.
che poi dicevi che perdere contro il Sassuolo era una vergogna, ecco bravo dillo anche adesso fenomeno.

VATTENE.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

La nostra vera rovina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Hip Hip


----------



## Lorenzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

E vuole essere ipercompetitivo in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo fornendo costantemente un budget a Galliani di 0 Euro...che pagliaccio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quando apre bocca il venerdì davanti alla stampa, è sempre deleterio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hip Hip


rido a denti stretti

che fine ignobile che ha fatto stò milan


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> che pagliaccio.



Penso non ci sia nient'altro da aggiungere. E' la versione reale di Krusty il clown.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia nient'altro da aggiungere. *E' la versione reale di Krusty il clown*.


Buona questa.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vendi questa società, non ti sopporto, tu e i tuoi discorsi stupidi.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2015)

E per il Sassuolo che ci umilia 2 volte nell'arco di un anno ... hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà!
E per il presidente che scambia Milanello per un circo e non tira più fuori un centesimo da anni ... hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà!
E per la scelta di mettere sulla panchina un allenatore che forse capisce a malapena cosa sia uno schema ... hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà!
E per i tifosi che da anni devono assistere a questo scempio ... Hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà! Hip hip urrà!



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia nient'altro da aggiungere. E' la versione reale di Krusty il clown.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia nient'altro da aggiungere. E' la versione reale di Krusty il clown.




stai offendendo il povero Krusty il clown..


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stai offendendo il povero Krusty il clown..



Eh lo so. Lui mi è più simpatico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La nostra vera rovina.



.


----------



## 13-33 (8 Gennaio 2015)

E colpa di Berlusconi si il Sassuolo in casa nostra ci da una lezione di calcio avendo 1/4 del nostro teto ingaggio mah.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Morto.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Morto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ma sarà un caso che mentre leggo sto post mi appaiono i messaggi pubblicitari di una casa di soggiorno per anziani?...

Comunque è messo veramente male, purtroppo è entrato in fase delirante e visionaria..non si rende nemmeno conto di quanto è scarsa la rosa e credo che nessuno provi nemmeno a contraddirlo perché ha paura di offenderlo..
L'unica speranza che ci rimane è la provvidenza divina..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> E colpa di Berlusconi si il Sassuolo in casa nostra ci da una lezione di calcio avendo 1/4 del nostro teto ingaggio mah.



La colpa va a Berlusconi a prescindere perché è lui il cancro di questo milan .. è lui che sono 10 anni che fa il presidente di una squadra di calcio senza mettere più 1 euro..


----------



## 13-33 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo secondo fatturato della A al decimo posto in europa il terzo tetto ingaggio delle serie A e si trovo il modo di dire che no abbiamo soldi.
No esageriamo con gente serie e competente anche senza il portofoglio di Berlusconi dovevamo esser almeno sul podio della campionato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inutile riportare tutte le ultime follie di un vero e proprio pazzo

Speriamo almeno che guardando queste partite qualche "anomalia" fisica la cominci a patire.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo in mano, ormai, ad uno che spara solo C...


----------



## walter 22 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il Milan è in ostaggio nelle mani di un vecchio pazzo con manie di grandezza che vive in una realtà tutta sua.
L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe cedere il club dato che ormai c'ha 80 anni ma è come un bambino a cui non si riesce a togliergli il giocattolo anche se ormai è tutto rotto. Oltre a questo si è affidato ad un AD che vuol comandare su tutto facendo fuori qualsiasi individuo che negli anni non la pensava come lui affiancandogli tra l'altro una bambina viziata ed incompetente solo per fargli passare del tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è in ostaggio nelle mani di un vecchio pazzo con manie di grandezza che vive in una realtà tutta sua.
> L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe cedere il club dato che ormai c'ha 80 anni ma è come un bambino a cui non si riesce a togliergli il giocattolo anche se ormai è tutto rotto. Oltre a questo si è affidato ad un AD che vuol comandare su tutto facendo fuori qualsiasi individuo che negli anni non la pensava come lui affiancandogli tra l'altro una bambina viziata ed incompetente solo per fargli passare del tempo.



Descrizione perfetta.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è in ostaggio nelle mani di un vecchio pazzo con manie di grandezza che vive in una realtà tutta sua.
> L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe cedere il club dato che ormai c'ha 80 anni ma è come un bambino a cui non si riesce a togliergli il giocattolo anche se ormai è tutto rotto. Oltre a questo si è affidato ad un AD che vuol comandare su tutto facendo fuori qualsiasi individuo che negli anni non la pensava come lui affiancandogli tra l'altro una bambina viziata ed incompetente solo per fargli passare del tempo.



Da scolpire nella pietra, specialmente su Barbara, che tutti fanno passare come la salvatrice quando ha fatto un teatrino inutile l'anno scorso prendendoci in giro.


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2015)

Lo scandalo per eccellenza è il fatto che la società riguardo questi risultati scadenti non esprima una propria opinione, che sia folle come il sostegno per inzaghi o giusta come la decisione di un eventuale esonero


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma più dei giocatori, più dell'allenatore, il vero cancro qui è il fatto che *i risultati sportivi sono passati in secondo piano*. La cosa veramente grave è questa. Come se un'azienda invece che puntare a massimizzare il profitto costruendo un management giovane e brillante metta nei posti strategici i figli degli amici. Chi a portato a tutto questo secondo te ?





Renegade ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi & Family.



Sposto qui per non andare off. Onestamente qualche dubbio mi viene, sappiamo bene che a lui piace fare sempre bella figura, e non credo sia così rimbambito da non accorgersi che sta andando tutto a rotoli.


----------



## Renegade (19 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sposto qui per non andare off. Onestamente qualche dubbio mi viene, sappiamo bene che a lui piace fare sempre bella figura, e non credo sia così rimbambito da non accorgersi che sta andando tutto a rotoli.



Arriva un momento in cui sei appagato da quel che hai già vinto. Dopotutto è il presidente più titolato della storia del calcio. Semplicemente ha preso la decisione di non spendere più e gli va bene così.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Non gli è mai fregato niente ha usato sempre il Milan come tornaconto personale, non necessariamente economico ovvio. Guarda caso il suo declino personale è concomitante con quello della squadra. Ben venga anche lo straniero di turno che si scoccia dopo due anni, sarebbe comunque una liberazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è in ostaggio nelle mani di un vecchio pazzo con manie di grandezza che vive in una realtà tutta sua.
> L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe cedere il club dato che ormai c'ha 80 anni ma è come un bambino a cui non si riesce a togliergli il giocattolo anche se ormai è tutto rotto. Oltre a questo si è affidato ad un AD che vuol comandare su tutto facendo fuori qualsiasi individuo che negli anni non la pensava come lui affiancandogli tra l'altro una bambina viziata ed incompetente solo per fargli passare del tempo.


.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2015)

A me di Brozovic non interessa niente, mi preoccupa di più la fine che rischia di fare questo club per colpa tua.
L'unico tuo interesse è stato quello di sfruttare il club a fini politici.
Il Milan deve tanto a te? Assolutamente sì, grazie delle vittorie che ci sono state.
Tu devi tanto al Milan? Assolutamente sì anche in questo caso.
Proprio in rispetto di quello che è stato in passato, devi vendere la società il prima possibile senza chiedere la luna perché 900 milioni non te li dà nessuno.
Vendi il club, liberaci da questa prigionia.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

tira fuori i soldi o vendi!! vecchio senile !


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sta tirando a fondo, rendiamoci conto in 10 anni di non investimenti cosa siamo diventati, da primi al mondo a fuori dalla coppa dei campioni probabilmente per anni ed anni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

25 giorni dopo vale la pena di risentire Il Presidente


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

solo una cosa ce lo leverà di torno.

aspetto quel giorno con impazienza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Purtroppo ragazzi questo personaggio ci porterà a fondo.. esattamente dove ci comprò.. lui è fatto così come ha già fatto con tutte le altre società del gruppo milan e del gruppo mediaset ...

non vende nulla.. piuttosto fa fallire tutto... 

che fine ingloriosa che stiamo facendo.. la cosa che non capisco è che lui ha sempre usato il mila per scopi politici e adesso paradossalmente sta avendo esattamente l'effetto contrario.. la gente ( i milanisti ) LO ODIANO per quello che sta facendo al milan...

non capisco cosa lo tenga ancora legato a noi.. vendi , non hai più i soldi per mantenere il milan .. non ti serve più politicamente ..vendi .. 

il problema è che chiede 900milioni di euro oppure come dice mio padre sta cercando di svalutare il brand per poterlo vendere ad un prezzo più basso...

ma non avrebbe senso perché a quel punto potrebbe venderlo anche oggi ad una cifra minore .


----------



## malos (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori dalle scatole te che ormai non hai più la capacità di intendere e volere e il tuo lacchè pelato incompetente e dannoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ragazzi questo personaggio ci porterà a fondo.. esattamente dove ci comprò.. lui è fatto così come ha già fatto con tutte le altre società del gruppo milan e del gruppo mediaset ...
> 
> non vende nulla.. piuttosto fa fallire tutto...
> 
> ...



Non capite..non vuole venderlo a qualcuno che magari in futuro vincerà..
Ci farà diventare una provinciale così che chiunque arrivi dopo non vincerà mai una cippa e i tifosi finiranno col rimpiangerlo e ricordarsi di lui come del presidente delle vittorie..siamo finiti..purtroppo pagheremo 20 anni di gloria con tanti tanti anni di vergogna e tristezza..ci siamo fatti tentare dal "diavolo" e adesso dobbiamo espiare la colpa..


----------



## colcuoresivince (28 Gennaio 2015)

Tutti a criticare berlusconi quando la colpa maggiore è di inzaghi.
Forse qualcuno pensa che la nostra rosa sia inferiore a quella di sassuolo e empoli??


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2015)

Berlusconi ha mangiato il frutto del diavolo Kuso Kuso no Mi, che gli conferisce il potere di trasformare in qualcosa di negativo tutto quello che tocca. Potentissimo.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il primo del disastro è lui.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capite..non vuole venderlo a qualcuno che magari in futuro vincerà..
> Ci farà diventare una provinciale così che chiunque arrivi dopo non vincerà mai una cippa e i tifosi finiranno col rimpiangerlo e ricordarsi di lui come del presidente delle vittorie..siamo finiti..purtroppo pagheremo 20 anni di gloria con tanti tanti anni di vergogna e tristezza..ci siamo fatti tentare dal "diavolo" e adesso dobbiamo espiare la colpa..


sai che purtroppo questa ipotesi mi sembra molto credibile?
col suo ego infinito chissà cosa gli frulla per la mente...flash peggio di achille

da parte mia lo ricorderò e ne parlerò sempre in termini da ban



Aragorn ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha mangiato il frutto del diavolo Kuso Kuso no Mi, che gli conferisce il potere di trasformare in m.erda tutto quello che tocca. Potentissimo.


ahahahah


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 25 giorni dopo vale la pena di risentire Il Presidente



Qualla di el shaarawy non l'avevo sentita


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Qualla di el shaarawy non l'avevo sentita


mi pare che ha dedicato anche a lui l'hip hop urrà per la doppietta col real madrid


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2015)

Liberaci, ti prego...


----------



## Ciachi (25 Aprile 2015)

Meglio che non scrivo nulla.....verrei bannato a vita!


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Liberaci, ti prego...



Libera nos a malo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Aprile 2015)

Via via via via


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2015)

Il giorno che chiuderemo sto topic


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2015)

Ogni giorno lo maledico ... OGNI GIORNO


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2015)

tic tac tic tac tic tac


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno lo maledico ... OGNI GIORNO



Comunque il bilancio è ampliamente positivo secondo me. Tutti i tifosi che c'erano nel 1986 avrebbero messo trecento firme per come sarebbe andata...

Da tifoso avrà la mia gratitudine (ovviamente rimango nell'ambito sportivo).


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque il bilancio è ampliamente positivo secondo me. Tutti i tifosi che c'erano nel 1986 avrebbero messo trecento firme per come sarebbe andata...
> 
> Da tifoso avrà la mia gratitudine (ovviamente rimango nell'ambito sportivo).



Ci ha dato tanto non lo nego ma questi ultimi 10 anni ha veramente fatto la pipi fuori dal vaso per troppo tempo e per troppe volte.. per me ha pareggiato i successi con lo schifo di questi anni


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci ha dato tanto non lo nego ma questi ultimi 10 anni ha veramente fatto la pipi fuori dal vaso per troppo tempo e per troppe volte.. per me ha pareggiato i successi con lo schifo di questi anni



Per me no. 20 anni di successi e 8 di amarezze (anzi a dirla tutta in questi 8 anni qualche gioia l'abbiamo avuta).


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il giorno che chiuderemo sto topic



...ci vuole una pietra tombale


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ci vuole una pietra tombale



Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...



...ma dai... tienamolo aperto per poterlo insultare meglio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2015)

Non è che ha accettato l'offerta di Bee e non quella di Lee per farci un dispetto?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...



Comunque rendiamoci conto che questo topic ha 24 pagine e quello di Van Ginkel (nome a caso) ne ha 31. E meno male che siamo tifosi da tastiera. Pensa a massacrarlo sul serio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...



Challenge Accepted


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque rendiamoci conto che questo topic ha 24 pagine e quello di Van Ginkel (nome a caso) ne ha 31. E meno male che siamo tifosi da tastiera. Pensa a massacrarlo sul serio...



Quello su Galliani e a pagina 179 
Milanworld ha individuato il problema maggiore da tanto tempo ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello su Galliani e a pagina 179
> Milanworld ha individuato il problema maggiore da tanto tempo ormai.



Eppure se paragonato alle 124 di Sponara, forse non abbiamo capito su chi puntare l'indice.


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...



Non ci sperare. Pure se vende non vende il 100%... è rischia di fare il presidente onorario a vita.
Invece io ho qualche possibilità di essere l ultimo a insultare Galliani prima della chiusura del suo topic


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci sperare. Pure se vende non vende il 100%... è rischia di fare il presidente onorario a vita.
> Invece io ho qualche possibilità di essere l ultimo a insultare Galliani prima della chiusura del suo topic



Azz...a me rimane solo Inzaghi. Le briciole insomma.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...





Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ma dai... tienamolo aperto per poterlo insultare meglio





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Challenge Accepted





Djici ha scritto:


> Milanworld ha individuato il problema maggiore da tanto tempo ormai.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eppure se paragonato alle 124 di Sponara, forse non abbiamo capito *su chi puntare l'indice*.







Secondo me non vende, ci trolla tutti, e ci saluterà così:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque rendiamoci conto che questo topic ha 24 pagine e quello di Van Ginkel (nome a caso) ne ha 31. E meno male che siamo tifosi da tastiera. Pensa a massacrarlo sul serio...


Gli insulti sono talmente tanti che un topic non li regge, allora qui non si posta proprio e si preferisce smistarli in giro per il forum


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

In anteprima il titolo di Milan Channel:


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Rimane, per affossarci e portaci da dove ci aveva presi: in un aula del tribunale.

Non vendere vuole dire mazzata definitiva


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rimane, per affossarci e portaci da dove ci aveva presi: in un aula del tribunale.
> 
> Non vendere vuole dire mazzata definitiva



Se ci porta in tribunale i cinesi ci comprano per 1 € e poi spendono 1.000.000.000 in un unica sessione estiva di calciomercato


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo me non vende, ci trolla tutti, e ci saluterà così:


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio essere l'ultimo che commenta prima della chiusura ...



Hai portato sfiga !
Spero di non aver fatto la stessa cosa per quello di Galliani...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Madonna Raga peggio della peste ... Peggio della scabbia .... Non capisce che nessuno lo vuole più e lo odiano tutti ???


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna Raga peggio della peste ... Peggio della scabbia .... Non capisce che nessuno lo vuole più e lo odiano tutti ???



Ha detto che non vuole lasciare da perdente  Questo è davvero convinto che spendendo 0 può ancora vincere


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Maggio 2015)

Per me ,nonostante gli ultimi anni di follia,dipesa dalla crisi è da soggetti non all altezza di gestire il Milan,Berlusconi rimarrà uno dei pochi presidenti ad aver segnato la storia del calcio.Stappiamo spumante per bee ora ma chissà come saremo tra 29 anni...per me che ho vissuto il Milan dell era berlusconiana posso solo dirgli un grazie di cuore.Molte più le gioie che i dolori,anche in queste tre annate da dimenticare....


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per me ,nonostante gli ultimi anni di follia,dipesa dalla crisi è da soggetti non all altezza di gestire il Milan,Berlusconi rimarrà uno dei pochi presidenti ad aver segnato la storia del calcio.Stappiamo spumante per bee ora ma chissà come saremo tra 29 anni...per me che ho vissuto il Milan dell era berlusconiana posso solo dirgli un grazie di cuore.Molte più le gioie che i dolori,anche in queste tre annate da dimenticare....



assolutamente daccordo, anche se le annate da dimenticare sono di piu delle ultime 3. Ma sicuramente nessun'altro presidente farà più di lui al Milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> assolutamente daccordo, anche se le annate da dimenticare sono di piu delle ultime 3. Ma sicuramente nessun'altro presidente farà più di lui al Milan



Diciamo che per me queste tre sono il fondo ...in altre anche se storte i campioni c erano sempre o comunque non mi sono mai "vergognato"di quello che eravamo.SI nessuno farà quello che ha fatto lui per il Milan,,,quindi dato che ormai è finito il suo tempo,credo che possiamo tutti abbassare l ascia di guerra e dare merito a Berlusconi per quello che ha fatto.STop


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che per me queste tre sono il fondo ...in altre anche se storte i campioni c erano sempre o comunque non mi sono mai "vergognato"di quello che eravamo.SI nessuno farà quello che ha fatto lui per il Milan,,,quindi dato che ormai è finito il suo tempo,*credo che possiamo tutti abbassare l ascia di guerra e dare merito a Berlusconi per quello che ha fatto.*STop



infatti.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che per me queste tre sono il fondo ...in altre anche se storte i campioni c erano sempre o comunque non mi sono mai "vergognato"di quello che eravamo.SI nessuno farà quello che ha fatto lui per il Milan,,,quindi dato che ormai è finito il suo tempo,credo che possiamo tutti abbassare l ascia di guerra e dare merito a Berlusconi per quello che ha fatto.STop



.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per me ,nonostante gli ultimi anni di follia,dipesa dalla crisi è da soggetti non all altezza di gestire il Milan,Berlusconi rimarrà uno dei pochi presidenti ad aver segnato la storia del calcio.Stappiamo spumante per bee ora ma chissà come saremo tra 29 anni...per me che ho vissuto il Milan dell era berlusconiana posso solo dirgli un grazie di cuore.Molte più le gioie che i dolori,anche in queste tre annate da dimenticare....



Sono d'accordo anche io. Chiunque tifi Milan dovrebbe essere d'accordo.


----------



## _ET_ (2 Maggio 2015)

grazie di tutto presidente


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo me non vende, ci trolla tutti, e ci saluterà così:


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per me ,nonostante gli ultimi anni di follia,dipesa dalla crisi è da soggetti non all altezza di gestire il Milan,Berlusconi rimarrà uno dei pochi presidenti ad aver segnato la storia del calcio.Stappiamo spumante per bee ora ma chissà come saremo tra 29 anni...per me che ho vissuto il Milan dell era berlusconiana posso solo dirgli un grazie di cuore.Molte più le gioie che i dolori,anche in queste tre annate da dimenticare....


bravo,quotone


----------



## Basileuon (2 Maggio 2015)

Se siamo arrivati a valere da 1 euro a 1,2 Miliardi... beh il merito è tutto di Silvio Berlusconi.
Politicamente lo odio, umanamente non mi affascina, ma come sportivo nessuno è stato come lui e da tifoso poco mi interessa se si è servito del Milan per altri scopi (che poi... compri una società nell'85 per candidarti in politica solo 9 anni dopo), perché come tifoso mi interessano le coppe e lui se ce ne ha fatte alzare!
[MENTION=445]Basileuon[/MENTION] no parole censurate


----------



## bmb (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Tutto bello il passato, però, adesso... Addio.


----------



## walter 22 (2 Maggio 2015)

Forse tengo il 51%. Quest'essere è in grado di rovinare qualsiasi cosa. Ma penso lo abbia detto soltanto per le telecamere.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Maggio 2015)

Per lo meno pare si stia assicurando di lasciare il Milan in buone mani. Non trovo nemmeno così sbagliata la sua voglia di tenere inizialmente il 51% del club, ha fatto tanto per questa squadra (non dimentichiamocelo), merita di uscire di scena vincendo.


----------



## Gas (5 Maggio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per lo meno pare si stia assicurando di lasciare il Milan in buone mani. Non trovo nemmeno così sbagliata la sua voglia di tenere inizialmente il 51% del club, ha fatto tanto per questa squadra (non dimentichiamocelo), merita di uscire di scena vincendo.



Tutto sommato concordo.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Il più grande presidente della storia del calcio!Ha reso il Milan una grandissima squadra,ha creato lo stile Milan etc...E' vero negli ultimi 3/4 anni ci ha lasciato un po' allo sfascio distruggendo in parte anche quel famoso stile Milan,ma nulla è andato perduto.
3/4 anni di oblio non sono nulla rispetto a 25/27 anni di successi.Io sarò sempre grato a Silvio,soprattutto se ci lascerà in buone mani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2015)

Quando saremo ceduti in buone mani gli dirò solo grazie, per ora aspetto..
Con lui abbiamo gioito come pochi tifosi al mondo però conta tanto anche il modo in cui si lascia..se ci da in pasto a pescicani con la prospettiva di non vincere mai più nulla il ricordo sarà inevitabilmente compromesso..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2015)

Un uomo privo di sentimenti e che si interessa solo a se stesso. Altro che "Il MIlan è una questione di cuore" si di cuore per la politica..

Prende in giro i poveri tifosi già distrutti, dando false speranze per raccattare i suoi voti. Usa il Milan per scopi personali e poi dice "non voglio vendere il Milan a qualcuno che possa usarlo per fare immagine"... da che pulpito..che essere..

Che dire, io godrò quando nei prossimi anni sarà costretto a ripianare sempre più perdite. Si, forse andiamo in tribunale, ma cosi Mr. Bee o chiunque dovrà sborsare 1 euro per il Milan..

Ed io godrò a vedere Fininvest mangiarsi le mani


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un uomo privo di sentimenti e che si interessa solo a se stesso. Altro che "Il MIlan è una questione di cuore" si di cuore per la politica..
> 
> Prende in giro i poveri tifosi già distrutti, dando false speranze per raccattare i suoi voti. Usa il Milan per scopi personali e poi dice "non voglio vendere il Milan a qualcuno che possa usarlo per fare immagine"... da che pulpito..che essere..
> 
> ...



Ma infatti quello che non capisco e' proprio questo. Penso che Berlusconi sappia che se quest'anno non vende, deve mettere tanti tanti soldi per rifare la squadra, altro che ItalMilan, che senno' ci ritroviamo anche l'anno prossimo a meta' classifica e il valore della squadra scende e dovra' sempre di più ripianare perdite. 
Se non vende, cosa che alla fine e' stato lui stesso a volere visto che già da tempo circolava la voce che avesse messo in vendita la società e dato compito di cercare acquirenti, e' proprio arrivato alla frutta, oltre che fisicamente anche di testa.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2015)

Che il Milan per lui sia sempre stato solo un mero strumento a fini elettorali lo si è sempre saputo, e in fondo è sempre stato anche accettabile.
La cosa triste è che una volta per raccattare i voti ci portava i campioni. Ora ci illude, raccotandoci balle e allestendo teatrini degni del Circo Togni.
Eh, ma il giorno dopo le elezioni annuncia la vendita ai cinesi, l'arrivo di Klopp in panchina e di Messi, Ronaldo e Thiago Silva. 
Prepariamoci all'italparametri0Milan....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Maggio 2015)

Credo che al momento sia difficile giudicarlo, bisogna attendere.
Poi personalmente mi sono fatto l'idea che le(a) proposte(a) cinesi(e) che ha sul tavolo sia(no) al ribasso sul prezzo richiesto. Penso che queste(a) offerte(a) avra(nno) anche le giuste garanzie di solidità ed investimenti sul mercato richiesti, ma forse anche in virtu' di questo costoro pretenderanno di pagare molto meno di quanto chiede Berlusconi. 
Lui non è fesso ma neanche i cinesi lo sono, e non è lo è piu' nessuno. 
Sanno qual'è la situazione delle sue aziende, sanno che non c'è nessun emiro all'orizzonte, sanno anche che il Milan ovviamente non garantisce ad oggi gli introiti commerciali del Manchester UTD e che non c'è quindi nessun motivo per pagarlo poco meno di quanto fù per il club inglese (delle 7 coppe a costoro frega ben poco).

Mah, vediamo come si evolve.sperando che alla fine riesce a vendere. 
Altrimenti simo finiti.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Maggio 2015)

Quote Paddy Power sul prossimo allenatore del Milan. Ilvio  Adriano


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quote Paddy Power sul prossimo allenatore del Milan. Ilvio  Adriano



ma dai..


----------



## Carlo (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un uomo privo di sentimenti e che si interessa solo a se stesso. Altro che "Il MIlan è una questione di cuore" si di cuore per la politica..
> 
> Prende in giro i poveri tifosi già distrutti, dando false speranze per raccattare i suoi voti. Usa il Milan per scopi personali e poi dice "non voglio vendere il Milan a qualcuno che possa usarlo per fare immagine"... da che pulpito..che essere..
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Anch'io non vedo l'ora che lo venda al 100%.
Quello che non gli perdono è di avermi costretto a mescolare la politica (e la sua non mi è mai piaciuta) con lo sport.
Per me e tanti altri tifosi non di destra, averci costretti a sommare le due cose è stato una vera crudeltà.
Fino a quando si vinceva, si sopportava in silenzio. Ma ora basta!


----------



## Marcoimi (21 Giugno 2015)

Dov'è il grande comunicatore? Colui che ha il Milan nel cuore, finite le elezioni è sparito, ormai è un film già visto, sino a che saremo legati a lui, è inutile illudersi non c'è futuro. Dopo l'umiliazione subita da noi tifosi sul caso Kondogbia, un presidente con un minimo di rispetto per i propri tifosi avrebbe messo la faccia, si sarebbe degnato almeno di dare una spiegazione. ma ormai i ballottaggi sono finiti, i proclami non servono più. Tutti aspettano il grande colpo di mercato, io personalmente aspetto con impazienza il giorno in cui Berlusconi si sarà tolto dai piedi con il suo codazzo di servi, quel giorno anche se sono astemio brinderò all'avvenimento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2015)

Giustissimo attaccare Galliani, ma alla fine la colpa è ancora del vecchio che con tutti i soldi che prenderà non ha voluto anticipare



Altro che "atto d'amore"

Sei il male del Milan, ti odio


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giustissimo attaccare Galliani, ma alla fine la colpa è ancora del vecchio che con tutti i soldi che prenderà non ha voluto anticipare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' il cancro numero 1. Galliani è il numero 2. Barbara è la numero 3. Speriamo Bee non diventi il numero 4.
Comunque ormai si va di:

''I soldi ci sono, Berlusconi vorrebbe immettere 670 miliardi di euro sul mercato, ma Galliani sperpera tutto per prendere Missiroli e Baselli''
''Se non ci sono soldi è colpa di Galliani che non li sa spendere''
''Se sono falliti i colpi Martinez e Kondogbia è colpa di Galliani!!''
''E' colpa della Doyen che non serve a nulla''
''E' colpa di Mr.Bee che è un Thohir (voglio vedere ora con che coraggio si dà del Thohir a qualcuno!)''

Ma mai sia colpa di Berlusconi. Mai. 
La verità è che non si sono voluti anticipare soldi. Perché se ci fossero stati Galliani le avrebbe chiuse quelle operazioni. Voleva tenerle in sospeso fino all'arrivo del denaro, ma si sono inserite altre squadre. Galliani non avrebbe avuto motivo di non chiuderle, anche perché sarebbe stato il primo a vantarsi dei colpi davanti alle telecamere e a fare scena, elogiando il presidente ecc. Alla storiella che ce li siamo fatti fregare sotto il naso non credo. Semplicemente non potevamo chiudere per mancanza di denaro liquido al momento.


----------



## gianni r. (21 Giugno 2015)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> *Dov'è il grande comunicatore?*



Finito da anni, è rimasta la sua mummia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Sparito esattamente come AMPIAMENTE previsto dopo le elezioni ... Schifo totale


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' il cancro numero 1.


.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sparito esattamente come AMPIAMENTE previsto dopo le elezioni ... Schifo totale



.


----------



## walter 22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Prima o poi dovremo mettere una grossa pietra sopra questo personaggio, spero che sia al più presto e gli serva come lapide.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Quando ci lascerà, se mai lo farà, saremo nelle stesse condizioni in cui eravamo quanto ci comprò. Polvere alla polvere, cenere alla cenere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di non associare più la parola Berlusconi a Milan. Non se ne può più. Secondo me ancora non sa se vendere o meno: cerca uno che caccia i soldi per poi prendersi i meriti. Deve andarsene, lui e il suo stuolo di servi.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di non associare più la parola Berlusconi a Milan. Non se ne può più. Secondo me ancora non sa se vendere o meno: cerca uno che caccia i soldi per poi prendersi i meriti. Deve andarsene, lui e il suo stuolo di servi.



io credo che per risorgere purtroppo bisognerà apettare quando lui e il suo fido scudiero se ne andranno. Come minimo altri 10 anni di sofferenza.


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Penso che non lo si contesti mai abbastanza...


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Giugno 2015)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> Dov'è il grande comunicatore? Colui che ha il Milan nel cuore, finite le elezioni è sparito, ormai è un film già visto, sino a che saremo legati a lui, è inutile illudersi non c'è futuro. Dopo l'umiliazione subita da noi tifosi sul caso Kondogbia, un presidente con un minimo di rispetto per i propri tifosi avrebbe messo la faccia, si sarebbe degnato almeno di dare una spiegazione. ma ormai i ballottaggi sono finiti, i proclami non servono più. Tutti aspettano il grande colpo di mercato, io personalmente aspetto con impazienza il giorno in cui Berlusconi si sarà tolto dai piedi con il suo codazzo di servi, quel giorno anche se sono astemio brinderò all'avvenimento.



.


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando ci lascerà, se mai lo farà, saremo nelle stesse condizioni in cui eravamo quanto ci comprò. Polvere alla polvere, cenere alla cenere



temo anch'io andrà così. 
La cosa che più mi ha stupito nell'ultimo mese è quando dopo il "presunto" accordo con Bee per i 480 milioni per la sola minoranza, tutti lo definivano come "GENIO". Facevo fatica ad associare quella definizione alla stessa persona degli "hip hip urrà" o del video con Inzaghi "attaccare".

Ogni giorno che passa senza che nulla di buono accada, credo sempre meno alla trattativa di cessione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2015)

VORREI far notare a tutti che esattamente dal VENERDI prima delle elezioni è sparito completamente e non ha più parlato di milan .. .

alla faccia di chi dice che non usa il milan per scopi politici.. 

Ancelotti , Ibra Martinez un altro attaccante e un centrocampista FORTISSIMO ha detto... 

non he è ancora arrivato uno


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

Dicono che domani sarà alla presentazione di Mihajlovic, cosa si inventerà dopo gli hip hip hurrah e attaccaaaaaare?


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

io prego davvero ogni giorno che se ne vada..sono stufo della sue balle mi sto allontanando irrimediabilmente..quando se ne andrà si respirerà un aria pulita come non mai,in tutta italia...e tutti i servi lecchini faziosi e tendenziosi che dipendono dalle sue tasche e che si sono impossessati della comunicazione rossonera,che nulla hanno a che fare col calcio spariranno per sempre dall'ambiente...via mediaset e via il giornale e finalmente la melma non te la faranno passare come oro,finalmente si sentirà qualche critica nell'aria come succede in tutti gli ambienti delle altre società


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ti prego Presidente chiudi i rubinetti che se gli dai anche altri 5 euro questo ci distrugge completamente.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

E responsabile quanto Galliani...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> E responsabile quanto Galliani...



Assolutamente. Tutta la società è responsabile in egual misura di questo scempio.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Sono tre anni che gli allenatori (o presunti tali) del Milan si ritrovano con una squadra monca, con un centrocampo da media serie B, ma le colpe del non gioco cadono sempre sul mister. Caro Silvio te ne devi andare, pensa alle veline e lascia perdere il calcio (e soprattutto il Milan)


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

caccia Galliani ti prego


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

ravezzani dice che da fonti attendibili sa per certo che berlusconi sono già 2 anni che vorrebbe ''far fuori'' galliani ma un pò per riconoscenza e un pò per colpe anche sue non fece nulla....ma quest'anno se va male lo destituirà in poco tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ravezzani dice che da fonti attendibili sa per certo che berlusconi sono già 2 anni che vorrebbe ''far fuori'' galliani ma un pò per riconoscenza e un pò per colpe anche sue non fece nulla....ma quest'anno se va male lo destituirà in poco tempo.



Anche *se *fosse abbiamo perso un altro anno.


----------



## devils milano (2 Settembre 2015)

auguriamoci veramente che i cinesi comprino il Milan...la cosa che mi sembra un pò ardua sarà la collaborazione tra Berlusconi e costoro.


----------



## sballotello (2 Settembre 2015)

faremo tutto il necessario cit.


----------



## danjr (2 Settembre 2015)

Allora, Berlusconi, o comunque un presidente in generale, cosa deve fare? Sganciare la grana. Quest'anno lo ha fatto più di tutti in serie a, quindi non mi sento di criticarlo (potrei comunque farlo per gli anni precedenti fino alla vendita di thiago-ibra). Se l'analisi si ferma a quest'anno non mi sento di inserirlo nelle critiche.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ravezzani dice che da fonti attendibili sa per certo che berlusconi sono già 2 anni che vorrebbe ''far fuori'' galliani ma un pò per riconoscenza e un pò per colpe anche sue non fece nulla....ma quest'anno se va male lo destituirà in poco tempo.



si certo come no.
Infatti talmente voleva privarsi di galliani che gli ha rinnovato il ruolo di AD per altri tre anni. Ravezzani ne sa meno di zero. Era quello del Mr Bee chi?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Novembre 2015)

Vorrei che facesse il corso di Coverciano così potrebbe finalmente allenare. Ma Galliani cercherebbe di esonerarlo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (12 Novembre 2015)

Grande concorso a premi : chi tirerà la catena ?


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2015)

Qualcuno lo fermi


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2015)

sta facendo più danni della grandine... oramai è palesemente andato con sta storia della Satta/ tamarroteng si è raggiunto il colmo


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Edit: sbagliato topic


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ma avete sentito che detto questo ?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito che detto questo ?



cos'ha detto?


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito che detto questo ?



È completamente andato

Spara a zero su un allenatore che dovrebbe aver scelto lui tre mesi prima

Ditemi voi come si fa a lavorare in un ambiente così


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2015)

ormai quel uomo è andato di matto.. come si può sparare a zero su tutti?? pubblicamente poi.. lavorare in un ambiente così marcio non è per niente produttivo!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ormai quel uomo è andato di matto.. come si può sparare a zero su tutti?? pubblicamente poi.. lavorare in un ambiente così marcio non è per niente produttivo!





Hammer ha scritto:


> È completamente andato
> 
> Spara a zero su un allenatore che dovrebbe aver scelto lui tre mesi prima
> 
> Ditemi voi come si fa a lavorare in un ambiente così



Eh ma è colpa del mister, non ha dato personalità alla squadra.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Questa foto è taroccata. Sicuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Ogni Domenica la mia vergogna per essere un tifoso del Milan aumenta un pò di più. Mi hai tolto ogni speranza per il futuro.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (29 Dicembre 2015)

io farei una sola domanda a quest'uomo: senza il milan lei avrebbe goduto di tutta questa fama??


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile , dannoso , inappropriato , menagramo e Re Mida al contrario oramai ogni cosa che tocca va in frantumi ( politica , calcio , società ) .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Dicembre 2015)

Non capirò mai il piacere di una persona nel rovinare tutto ciò di buono fatto in vita. Le nuove generazioni di tifosi (e tra un po' anche le vecchie) lo ricorderanno solo come personaggio negativo, se questa situazione continuerà per anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non capirò mai il piacere di una persona nel rovinare tutto ciò di buono fatto in vita. Le nuove generazioni di tifosi (e tra un po' anche le vecchie) lo ricorderanno solo come personaggio negativo, se questa situazione continuerà per anni.



Ma non solo nel calcio..si sta umiliando in tutto..
Se lui nel 2011 dopo il golpe di Monti/napolitano si fosse fatto da parte dalla scena pubblica sarebbe uscito da uomo ancora vincente, sia nel calcio che in parte nella politica/economia..invece oggi è solo un vecchio che si trascina verso la fine mestamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2015)

Esatto , ha dimostrato di non essere abbastanza intelligente di capire quando chiudere .... Poteva ( in tutti i campi ) mollare " vincente " ( volutamente data virgolette per la questione politica ) ... Invece no .

Morirà da solo umiliato e senza lo straccio di un sostenitore .


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sembra doveroso dedicare il mio primo messaggio dell'anno nuovo al principale colpevole della situazione attuale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Gennaio 2016)

Ottimo direi. E anche il secondo.
Perché come dicono dalle mie parti il pesce puzza dalla testa


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (2 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , ha dimostrato di non essere abbastanza intelligente di capire quando chiudere .... Poteva ( in tutti i campi ) mollare " vincente " ( volutamente data virgolette per la questione politica ) ... Invece no .
> 
> Morirà da solo umiliato e senza lo straccio di un sostenitore .



doveva mollare nel 2005 ma quella champions del 2008 lo ha fatto convincere di essere gastone paperone..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Gennaio 2016)

Per cortesia qualcuno può comunicare al presidente che pur augurandogli tutta la salute del mondo..
Tra qualche tempo dovrà lasciare la vita terrena e tutti i soldi che ha nella sua bara non ci stanno. 
Pertanto che li spenda ora nella sua creatura e non faccia il nano braccino corto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Te potessi risveglià freddo...


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Devi lasciare maledetto!!! Ci stai distruggendo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2016)

Non c'è un solo tifoso del Milan sulla faccia della terra che gli auguri del bene , pensate come si è ridotto e dove siamo arrivati .


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Gennaio 2016)

Io gli auguro del bene,sono sempre stato riconoscente nella vita e le tante gioie non si possono cancellare.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Gennaio 2016)

Mao Tze Silvio.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (3 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Io gli auguro del bene,sono sempre stato riconoscente nella vita e le tante gioie non si possono cancellare.



si vero...peccato che lui di riconoscenza verso di te da 10 anni a sta parte ne abbia meno di zero...eppure senza tifosi berlusconi sarebbe stato un imprenditore qualsiasi.Come del resto lo era prima di comprare il milan.


----------



## de sica (4 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2016)

[MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] , non ricordarmi queste cose ... Sono un insulto alla mia intelligenza e a quella dei tifosi milanisti ...

Che schifo , vergogna totale e a vedere tutti quei leccapiedi li mi viene un nervoso


----------



## Serginho (5 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni mattina quando mi sveglio il secondo o terzo pensiero è: Quando vai all'altro mondo? Speriamo presto e con atroci sofferenze


----------



## koti (7 Gennaio 2016)

Premettendo che mi riferisco al Berlusconi affetto da demenza senile e non al presidente di un tempo: mi fa davvero schifo, e lo detesto.
Le sue solite uscite deliranti (praticamente ogni volta che apre bocca), i vari teatrini Kakà/Thiago Silva/Mr Bee, la catastrofica gestione societaria degli ultimi 10 anni che ci ha portato a raschiare il fondo: odio tutto di lui.
Sicuramente il principale responsabile di questo disastro, lo metterei davanti a Galliani.
Finchè c'è Berlusconi, seguire il Milan sarà una sofferenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Premettendo che mi riferisco al Berlusconi affetto da demenza senile e non al presidente di un tempo: mi fa davvero schifo, e lo detesto.
> Le sue solite uscite deliranti (praticamente ogni volta che apre bocca), i vari teatrini Kakà/Thiago Silva/Mr Bee, la catastrofica gestione societaria degli ultimi 10 anni che ci ha portato a raschiare il fondo: odio tutto di lui.
> Sicuramente il principale responsabile di questo disastro, lo metterei davanti a Galliani.
> Finchè c'è Berlusconi, seguire il Milan sarà una sofferenza.



E' IL problema, il principale, il più grave.

Prende in giro il nostro allenatore, non vede l'ora che il Milan perda per andare a festeggiare nello spogliatoio avversario...viene da pensare davvero che sia interista.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c'è un solo tifoso del Milan sulla faccia della terra che gli auguri del bene , pensate come si è ridotto e dove siamo arrivati .



purtroppo di gente con prosciutti interi davanti all'occhi ce n'è ancora tanta, troppa...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà dov'eri l'altro ieri pomeriggio, mentre a noi venivano i conati...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

E' sicuro come la morte che tu stasera non lo sai che gioca il Milan. Ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' sicuro come la morte che tu stasera non lo sai che gioca il Milan. Ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.



Lo sa, ma pensa sia una partita di Champions.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' sicuro come la morte che tu stasera non lo sai che gioca il Milan. Ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.



Probabilmente non si ricorda nemmeno se è andato in bagno o meno.
Io me lo vedo che ci va ossessivamente ogni 5 minuti perchè non sicuro di averla fatta o meno.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (13 Gennaio 2016)

intanto è il nome italiano più conosciuto all'estero dopo la pizza e la mafia.


----------



## DannySa (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' sicuro come la morte che tu stasera non lo sai che gioca il Milan. Ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.



Beh ovvio, si gioca alle 21, certe persone di una certa età alle 21.20 vanno a letto.
Come sempre Galliani gli manderà un messaggino col riassunto della partita la mattina dopo e in base a quello Silvio decide cosa fare.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> intanto è il nome italiano più conosciuto all'estero dopo la pizza e la mafia.



fatti qualche domanda ...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Dedicato a te e al tuo amico.


----------



## koti (21 Gennaio 2016)

Non venderà mai, ci farà sprofondare con sè.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2016)

ti odio


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Le percentuali di responsabilità della figura dell'altro giorno :

Squadra : 0%

Allenatore : 0%

Presidente : 100%


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Riuscirà nell'ardua impresa di riportarci in tribunale ?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ma te ne vuoi andare sì o no ?!


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2016)

non me ne frega un fico secco dei festeggiamenti dei tuoi 30 anni di presidenza, di cui l'80% passati a dire menzogne e a professarti milanista dalla nascita, non me ne frega niente delle mille interviste in cui parli dell'acquisto del milan fino ad arrivare ad oggi, dei tuoi comportamenti meschini con mihajlovic, del video di ringraziamento fatto dalla società, del pranzo con la squadra, dell'incitamento verso la partita col napoli e della tua farsa su Mr. Bee. Ti auguro solamente quello che ogni popolo trattato coi piedi e a pesci in faccia augura al proprio dittatore, e all'altro maledetto con la cravatta


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mi fai profondamente schifo.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Sempre stima per il mio Presidente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2016)

Come si sapeva: Berlusconi va a Milanello e crea il disastro totale con le sue dichiarazioni. 

Malato!

Per fortuna che non puo fermare il tempo, prima o poi la nature fara il suo dovere. Per lui e Galliani comunque sara sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Questo ci prende gusto a farci arrabbiare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2016)

Un vero e proprio tsunami nel distruggere ogni speranza per il futuro e ogni cosa buona del presente. Agghiacciante.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

.
[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] evitiamo queste parole per favore, capisco la rabbia ma non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2016)

Oramai augurargli il peggio non serve a niente ... Più lo insultiamo e più se ne esce con deliri veri e propri


----------



## Serginho (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ma anche non morire, semplicemente come capita agli 80enni di ridursi in una condizione in cui è impossibile occuparsi di aziende o affari finanziari. Una cosa simile no? Possibile che questo debba rimanere sano e lucido fino alla fine dei suoi giorni?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma anche non morire, semplicemente come capita agli 80enni di ridursi in una condizione in cui è impossibile occuparsi di aziende o affari finanziari. Una cosa simile no? Possibile che questo debba rimanere *sano e lucido *fino alla fine dei suoi giorni?



Si fa per dire...


----------



## marionep (22 Febbraio 2016)

.
[MENTION=2389]marionep[/MENTION] per favore evitiamo queste parole.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Qui c'è ancora gente che ti difende.. Povera Italia!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Conosce solo Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti come allenatori. Il modo in cui sta disturbando il lavoro di Mihajlovic (così come fece con Allegri) a stagione ancora ampiamente in corso è da malati.


----------



## mistergao (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conosce solo Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti come allenatori. Il modo in cui sta disturbando il lavoro di Mihajlovic (così come fece con Allegri) a stagione ancora ampiamente in corso è da malati.



Mamma mia, è vero. Una cosa mi ha colpito dello speciale di ieri sera: l'astio che prova ancora oggi nei confronti di Zaccheroni. Ad un certo punto ha detto che nel girone di ritorno ha convocato la squadra e ha spiegato ai giocatori come devono giocare, intimando loro di non ascoltare l'allenatore. Con Allegri è stato un po' più tenero, ma giusto un po', però si capiva lontano un miglio che faceva molta fatica a reggerlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> l'astio che prova ancora oggi nei confronti di Zaccheroni. Ad un certo punto ha detto che nel girone di ritorno ha convocato la squadra e ha spiegato ai giocatori come devono giocare, intimando loro di non ascoltare l'allenatore.



esatto! quando una persona non gli va a genio se la lega al dito per sempre...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ditemi che l'ho sentito solo io. Ditemi che non ha detto veramente a telelombardia che ad Atene contro il Liverpool abbiamo vinto con due gol di Inzaghi e uno di Van Basten!!!


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ditemi che l'ho sentito solo io. Ditemi che non ha detto veramente a telelombardia che ad Atene contro il Liverpool abbiamo vinto con due gol di Inzaghi e uno di Van Basten!!!


Lo ha detto hahahahhaha, c'è il video dell'intervista su youtube.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto hahahahhaha, c'è il video dell'intervista su youtube.



L'ho visto, ma speravo di essere io a delirare....incredibile...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto, ma speravo di essere io a delirare....incredibile...



Allucinante ahahaha. Ma può essere che si riferisse a una vittoria di tanti anni fa sempre ad Atene?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Allucinante ahahaha. Ma può essere che si riferisse a una vittoria di tanti anni fa sempre ad Atene?



No no...la rivincita con il Liverpool. Non la ricordi? Come ha detto il Presidente, due gol di Pippo e uno di Van Basten


----------



## ps18ps (24 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> No no...la rivincita con il Liverpool. Non la ricordi? Come ha detto il Presidente, due gol di Pippo e uno di Van Basten



tenendo conto che abbiamo vinto 2 a 1 chi ha fatto autogol?


----------



## hiei87 (24 Febbraio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> tenendo conto che abbiamo vinto 2 a 1 chi ha fatto autogol?



3 a 1. Ricordi male. 2 a 1 ci abbiamo vinto lunedì a Napoli, ti confondi. Insigne, Bonaventura e Savicevic.


----------



## ps18ps (24 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> 3 a 1. Ricordi male. 2 a 1 ci abbiamo vinto lunedì a Napoli, ti confondi. Insigne, Bonaventura e Savicevic.



giusto hai ragione ormai non ho più la memoria di una volta


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tra Van Basten e gli album panini nell'ultimo mese abbiamo toccato livelli di degrado veramente pazzeschi, anche per i loro standard.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2016)

E' agghiacciante che lui creda ancora che Mr. Bee trovi i soldi e sganci 480 milioni di euro, qualcuno ci sta marciando sopra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2016)

E' in diretta al telefono su 7Gold


----------



## The Ripper (29 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' in diretta al telefono su 7Gold



.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .



Non avevo capito che stessi ipotizzando uno scenario plausibile...pensavo fosse successo davvero, non puoi immaginare che male..


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Le percentuali di colpa di oggi :

Ragazzi : 0%

Mister : 0%

Galliani : 0%

Presidente : 100%


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le percentuali di colpa di oggi :
> 
> Ragazzi : 0%
> 
> ...


Ti ricordo che il Milan insieme alla Juventus ha speso piu' di qualsiasi squadra d'Italia,il maggiore colpevole e' Galliani che ha buttato i soldi vedi Pippolacci.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che il Milan insieme alla Juventus ha speso piu' di qualsiasi squadra d'Italia,il maggiore colpevole e' Galliani che ha buttato i soldi vedi Pippolacci.



La colpa è solo di Berlusconi perchè è stato lui a decidere che i risultati sportivi non contano più nulla.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La colpa è solo di Berlusconi perchè è stato lui a decidere che i risultati sportivi non contano più nulla.


Vedendo il gioco da schifo ha pienamente ragione.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che il Milan insieme alla Juventus ha speso piu' di qualsiasi squadra d'Italia,il maggiore colpevole e' Galliani che ha buttato i soldi vedi Pippolacci.



A maggior ragione, se vedi questo scempio, se tutti ti dicono che Galliani ha fatto il suo tempo e non lo cacci il peggior colpevole è solo uno: Il Nano.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Vedendo il gioco da schifo ha pienamente ragione.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione, se vedi questo scempio, se tutti ti dicono che Galliani ha fatto il suo tempo e non lo cacci il peggior colpevole è solo uno: Il Nano.



Ecco. Ma evidentemente conviene anche a lui.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione, se vedi questo scempio, se tutti ti dicono che Galliani ha fatto il suo tempo e non lo cacci il peggior colpevole è solo uno: Il Nano.


Non lo caccia perche' Galliani ha un ruolo importante in lega per i diritti tv,e' importante per questo,altrimenti faceva la stessa fine di Braida


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2016)

Sparisci presidente e porta via con te il tuo compare, l'eccezionale Balotelli ed il fortissimo Boateng. Vai a fare l'ital-berlusconi altrove please.

PS: hai mai provato vergogna?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2016)

Hai vinto tu alla fine. Come al solito.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2016)

"Il prossimo allenatore sarà quello basso della primavera che farà giocare insieme Bacca, Balotelli e Van Basten! Il Milan tornerà padrone del campo e del giuoco, cribbio!"


----------



## koti (7 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan tornerà padrone del campo e del giuoco, cribbio!"


Se il nuovo allenatore farà giocare Balotelli vicino alla porta ci riusciremo senz'altro, il nostro problema è che il nostro fuoriclasse gioca troppo distante dalla porta.


----------



## massvi (10 Marzo 2016)

Ma e' il nuovo Zamparini. 
Solo che Zamparini prende allenatori con esperienza in Serie A, Berlusconi vuole a tutti i costi trovare il nuovo Sacchi o Capello.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2016)

Ma poi che è sta storia che cominci a parlare appena perdiamo ? Non avevate detto che dopo una sconfitta si sta zitti ?

Ecco, taci.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Marzo 2016)

putroppo è un anziano *************, ma non di quelli che ad un certo punto scialacquano i soldi per demenza senile, questo è pure molto tirchio


----------



## Carlo (12 Marzo 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> putroppo è un anziano *************, ma non di quelli che ad un certo punto scialacquano i soldi per demenza senile, questo è pure molto tirchio


Per quello che gli interessa (vedi olgettine...) i soldi in questi anni li ha scialacquati alla grande. Altro che tirchio!
Il Milan invece lo tiene solo perchè gli dispiacerebbe vedere qualcun altro vincere con la sua ex squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Per quello che gli interessa (vedi olgettine...) i soldi in questi anni li ha scialacquati alla grande. Altro che tirchio!
> *Il Milan invece lo tiene solo perchè gli dispiacerebbe vedere qualcun altro vincere con la sua ex squadra*.



This.

Non lo venderebbe manco per 2 miliardi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

carlo ha scritto:


> per quello che gli interessa (vedi olgettine...) i soldi in questi anni li ha scialacquati alla grande. Altro che tirchio!
> Il milan invece lo tiene solo perchè gli dispiacerebbe vedere qualcun altro vincere con la sua ex squadra.



esatto !!


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2016)

Tutti i giornalai contro il tecnico e i tutti i tifosi contro l'AD.

Hai vinto tu, come sempre. Purtroppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)

Ho paura che 'sto qui faccia la fine di Andreotti; il che vuol dire altri dieci anni almeno di hip hip hurrà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2016)

Ha visitato Milanello e non si è vinto? Strano. Non scrivevano che era un portafortuna che caricava a mille i giocatori?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha visitato Milanello e non si è vinto? Strano. Non scrivevano che era un portafortuna che caricava a mille i giocatori?



Macché, porta una rogna ogni volta che viene


----------



## massvi (28 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



A raccontare le barzellette resta il numero 1.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> A raccontare le barzellette resta il numero 1.



Si peccato che è stato a " capo" di questa nazione per 20 anni mandandola in rovina ( lui come la finta sx sia chiaro ) quindi continuare a perpetrare questa sua simpatia o capacità di risultare simpatico alla fine non è servita a nulla se non a continuare a prendere per il C la gente .


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2016)

Chissà se hai assistito allo scempio che hai costruito.

Tu, non Galliani. Tu.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissà se hai assistito allo scempio che hai costruito.
> 
> Tu, non Galliani. Tu.



Figurati, a quello non gliene frega una bega del Milan. Sarà stato con qualche nobile signorina a trastullarsi insieme al suo amico bertolaso in un centro massaggi.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissà se hai assistito allo scempio che hai costruito.
> 
> Tu, non Galliani. Tu.


 
Tu, e Galliani, Voi.



Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Figurati, a quello non gliene frega una bega del Milan. Sarà stato con qualche nobile signorina a trastullarsi insieme al suo amico bertolaso in un centro massaggi.



Ma figurati, c'ha 80 anni questo qui, già è tanto se riesce ancora a mangiare da solo.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Ti ho sempre ringraziato per i trofei, ma ora basta, ormai si e' superato il limite, vendi tutto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Aprile 2016)

Il presidente è lui, non capisco cosa aspetti a mandare a quel paese galliani e fare di testa sua, licenziando quell'incapace di perdisa.


----------



## Serginho (11 Aprile 2016)

Una volta avevamo presidenti che si ponevano degli obiettivi e una volta raggiunti passavano la mano. Ora invece siamo nelle mani di uno che ci usa per i suoi scopi politici


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2016)

la cosa più ridicola sapete qual è ? E' che sono passate 48 ore dalla partita. Perchè Domenica doveva farsi gli affari suoi, il Milan viene nei ritagli di tempo. Stasera era libero dagli altri impegni.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Grazie presidente.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Aprile 2016)

Presidente stai esagerando. Mobbastaveramenteperò


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Grazie presidente.



.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2016)

Quanti danni combina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2016)

Arriverà il giorno, arriverà... e quando arriverà prometto di non scrivere sul forum, perché passerei per una persona orribile a causa della mancanza di rispetto che dimostrerei. Io aspetto sempre, perché prima o dopo tutto questo avrà fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà il giorno, arriverà... e quando arriverà prometto di non scrivere sul forum, perché passerei per una persona orribile a causa della mancanza di rispetto che dimostrerei. Io aspetto sempre, perché prima o dopo tutto questo avrà fine.



Se tutti la pensassero così in Italia ci sarebbero 24h di silenzio generale quel giorno.

Io non penso di potermi trattenere, ma tempo che aspetto divento vecchio.


----------



## Victorss (12 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà il giorno, arriverà... e quando arriverà prometto di non scrivere sul forum, perché passerei per una persona orribile a causa della mancanza di rispetto che dimostrerei. Io aspetto sempre, perché prima o dopo tutto questo avrà fine.



Io invece scriverò sul forum eccome. E non solo sul forum.


----------



## koti (12 Aprile 2016)

Dannato schifoso essere infame


----------



## 666psycho (12 Aprile 2016)

sei solo un idiota fatto e finito! vendi !!


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2016)

Presidente, finalmente è riuscito a cacciare Sinisa e ad installare Brocky sulla panchina del Milan, cosa ne pensa?


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se tutti la pensassero così in Italia ci sarebbero 24h di silenzio generale quel giorno.
> 
> Io non penso di potermi trattenere, *ma tempo che aspetto divento vecchio.*




Rischiando di schiattare prima del nano immortale


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rischiando di schiattare prima del nano immortale



Spero di no. Ma per me eh, non perchè ce l'ho con lui.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero di no. Ma per me eh, non perchè ce l'ho con lui.



Ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2016)

Molla l'osso e comincia a iscriverti a un club di bocce.


E domani non venire, sei deleterio e basta. Solo che nessuno ha il coraggio di dirtelo in faccia.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Aprile 2016)

Bei tempi quando questo uomo era soltanto un grande imprenditore e il padrone del Milan... maledetta politica.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2016)

Non c'entra nulla col Milan (o forse sì) ma spero che alle elezioni prenderai una bastonata sui denti leggendaria. Così magari ti accorgi che sei finito e sei diventato lo zimbello d'Italia.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

Vendi 'sta cribbio di squadra. Non vi sopporto più.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2016)

E intanto il lecchino di Pellegatti ha scritto l'ennesimo editoriale pro Berlusconi. Anche oggi si e' guadagnato la pagnotta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E intanto il lecchino di Pellegatti ha scritto l'ennesimo editoriale pro Berlusconi. Anche oggi si e' guadagnato la pagnotta.



Pellegatti ormi è alla canna del gas..lotta per il posto di lavoro...senza più nano e gallo chi leccherà mai??

Comunque nano maledetto vendi, non sopportiamo più ste farse!!


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pellegatti ormi è alla canna del gas..lotta per il posto di lavoro...senza più nano e gallo chi leccherà mai??
> 
> Comunque nano maledetto vendi, non sopportiamo più ste farse!!



E il bel Suma? si farà un'operazione agli occhi per farli diventare a mandorla? imparerà il cinese in 10 giorni? 
Comunque se dovesse andarsene Berlusconi parecchi ultrasessantenni (come Pellegatti) dovranno evolversi un minimo e cercare di essere il meno servili possibili, per ancora qualche anno.
Ma ci rendiamo conto? abbiamo un presidente 80 enne, il braccio destro ha passato i 70 da un pezzo e la schiera di giornalisti ultrasessantenni servili fino all'ultimo secondo.
Purtroppo questa gente si è creata la "fama" e si pensa di poter tenere il giocatollino fino a 150 anni, pure se dovessimo arrivare decimi per 10 anni di fila, se Berlusconi rinsavisse un attimo venderebbe la maggioranza ora, una sorta di aiuto ad una situazione disastrata, la sua immagine migliorerebbe sicuramente agli occhi dei tifosi (sparendo nel giro di 1 annetto e mezzo).


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E il bel Suma? si farà un'operazione agli occhi per farli diventare a mandorla? imparerà il cinese in 10 giorni?
> Comunque se dovesse andarsene Berlusconi parecchi ultrasessantenni (come Pellegatti) dovranno evolversi un minimo e cercare di essere il meno servili possibili, per ancora qualche anno.
> Ma ci rendiamo conto? abbiamo un presidente 80 enne, il braccio destro ha passato i 70 da un pezzo e la schiera di giornalisti ultrasessantenni servili fino all'ultimo secondo.
> Purtroppo questa gente si è creata la "fama" e si pensa di poter tenere il giocatollino fino a 150 anni, pure se dovessimo arrivare decimi per 10 anni di fila, se Berlusconi rinsavisse un attimo venderebbe la maggioranza ora, una sorta di aiuto ad una situazione disastrata, la sua immagine migliorerebbe sicuramente agli occhi dei tifosi (sparendo nel giro di 1 annetto e mezzo).



Qualcuno dice che i giornalai servi leccherebbero anche i nuovi proprietari ma io dico, date un'occhiata in giro, quando mai avete visto per altre società sportive elementi così?..i tifosi ok, ma i lustraano li abbiamo solo noi..questo perché presidenti narcisisti come il nano non ne esistono altri...

è anche questo che sogno, un ritornare alla normalità...una società che lotta per vincere ma che se perde non inscena cortine di fumo per annebbiare i fatti (tipo le classifiche strampalate di galliani "se guardiamo le classifiche degli anni bisestili siamo la prima squadra della lombardia")


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dice che i giornalai servi leccherebbero anche i nuovi proprietari ma io dico, date un'occhiata in giro, quando mai avete visto per altre società sportive elementi così?..i tifosi ok, ma i lustraano li abbiamo solo noi..questo perché presidenti narcisisti come il nano non ne esistono altri...
> 
> è anche questo che sogno, un ritornare alla normalità...una società che lotta per vincere ma che se perde non inscena cortine di fumo per annebbiare i fatti (tipo le classifiche strampalate di galliani "se guardiamo le classifiche degli anni bisestili siamo la prima squadra della lombardia")



Appunto, via il marcio, via tutto ciò che comporta o comportava l'impero Berlusconi, via il parallelismo mediaset-Milan, basta servilismo e poca chiarezza.
Al tifoso medio basterebbe solo questo, tornare a vincere è una logica conseguenza di un lavoro fatto con professionalità e idee(sia chiaro ci sta pure non vincere).


----------



## robs91 (21 Aprile 2016)

Che spettacolo il Giannino giuovane e Italiano di Brocchi


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2016)

Contento ??? Schifoso ... Solo colpa tua .


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contento ??? Schifoso ... Solo colpa tua .



la cosa bella è che noi (più tutti quelli che sono andati allo stadio) ci siamo fatti il fegato, chissà lui che stava vedendo...


----------



## gabuz (21 Aprile 2016)

L'attuale allenatore del Milan


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

Visto quanto possesso palla? Tanto a te questo basta, capisci di calcio quanto un makako.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2016)

_Mi dichiaro prigioniero sportivo._ (semicit.)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi dichiaro prigioniero sportivo.



Anch'io, e penso che non siamo i soli.


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Visto quanto possesso palla? Tanto a te questo basta, capisci di calcio quanto un makako.



Magari un tempo ci capiva pure di calcio, ma io che ci lavoro tutti i giorni con gli anziani vi posso garantire che il Berlusconi degli ultimi anni è completamente in balia di una demenza senile galoppante. Si vede chiaramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Degrado


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

Questo ultimo catastrofico decennio, fatto di bugie, uscite deliranti e umilianti, prese di fondelli nei confronti dei tifosi, gestione societaria tra le peggiori mai viste, lo sta rendendo il presidente più odiato (dai tifosi) nella storia del calcio. Mi piacerebbe maledirlo con una serie di insulti pesanti, ma il regolamento lo vieta.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Aprile 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

grazie per averci regalato il bel giuoco di brocco


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Vendiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Dai, divertiti per altre 3 partite col tuo fantoccio in panchina e poi, per favore, levati di mezzo che è meglio per TUTTI, te compreso


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Cavaliere, ha visto come funzionano le sue mirabolanti idee calcistiche? Dai che col 4312 vinciamo tutto.


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Aprile 2016)

travolto dagli insulti su facebook, ormai è rimasto solo


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> travolto dagli insulti su facebook, ormai è rimasto solo


Godo, spero se li legga uno per uno. E perchè no, mi auguro anche che dia un'occhiatina a questo thread.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Dio ascoltaci...


----------



## bonvo74 (25 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> travolto dagli insulti su facebook, ormai è rimasto solo



L'impatto con "internet" non deve essere stato dei migliori


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2016)

vendi carogna!


----------



## wildfrank (25 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Godo, spero se li legga uno per uno. E perchè no, mi auguro anche che dia un'occhiatina a questo thread.



Qualcuno segnali il link sulla sua pagina....


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Cioè ma questo davvero pensava che con Brocchi avremmo giocato come il Bayern Monaco ?

Solo a pensarci ho i crampi allo stomaco dalle risate.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Aprile 2016)

Complimenti per aver messo un broccolo in una squadra di brocchi.


----------



## koti (26 Aprile 2016)

Mi aspetto articoli, da parte di qualche lecchino, del tipo: "Brocchi lo ha scelto Galliani, il povero Silvio, in realtà, non centra niente". Attendo fiducioso.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)

Ancora deve vendere? Ancora deve andarsene?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

e' finita Silvio .. fattene una ragione .. è FINITA ..vendi tutto e scappa


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

è la caricatura di se stesso...a volte mi sembra più credibile crozza quando lo imita.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto articoli, da parte di qualche lecchino, del tipo: "Brocchi lo ha scelto Galliani, il povero Silvio, in realtà, non centra niente". Attendo fiducioso.



No, stavolta si è esposto in maniera diretta: tutti ricordiamo la frase "mai visto giocare il Milan così male, e così ho cambiato allenatore". 

Verba manent.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2016)

Davanti all'ostinazione solo la natura può essere imperterrita.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)

L'ultima scena della puntata di Game of Thrones di ieri... in qualche modo può essere simbolicamente applicata alla sua visione del Milan attuale... chi segue la serie capirà..


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Aprile 2016)

sto cercando di capire i pro, di un'eventuale farsa-bis, siamo abituati a costui che spara idiozie da anni, però veramente mi risulta difficilissimo trovare ritorni positivi per lui con sta farsa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ultima scena della puntata di Game of Thrones di ieri... in qualche modo può essere simbolicamente applicata alla sua visione del Milan attuale... chi segue la serie capirà..



ItalMilan= "Night is dark and full of terror"


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Aprile 2016)

ma in tutto sto caos, berlusconi silvio che fine ha fatto?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma in tutto sto caos, berlusconi silvio che fine ha fatto?



Sta facendo a botte con Salvini.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Grazie per tutto presidente, non è facile ma questa volta devi mollare, per il bene del Milan, il bene del calcio italiano, per il bene di tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Mi sta portando allo sfinimento.

E' incredibile pensare a quanto sia peggiorato negli ultimi 2 anni.


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Aprile 2016)

avviso ai naviganti, da domani costui sarà dappertutto per la campagna elettorale, credo e temo che parlerà di italmilan


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Onestamente sta cosa che sta usando i cinesi per parlare di lui, mi sembra fuori logica.. ci avrei creduto qualche mese fa.. ma ora no. Sapete perché? Sta prendendo insulti a 360 gradi. Sui Social nelle varie pagine lo stanno bombardando, anche i media hanno incominciato a parlare di Berlusocni finito, di disastri ecc.

Onestamente, usare ora il Milan per fare propaganda, vuol dire perdere voti non vincereli.


----------



## sballotello (29 Aprile 2016)

Essere indecisi, rimandare le decisioni non sono le caratteristiche di un grande imprenditore e non sono caratteristiche che si perdono con l'età. Semplicemente Berlusconi ha saputo arricchirsi grazie alla politica, ma non per le sue doti di imprenditore, perché non ne ha.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

Che nervoso che mi sta venendo se penso che abbiamo davanti la possibilità di tornare grandi e sto vecchio pazzo ci tiene in ostaggio...
Cinesi promettetegli che gli intesterete il nuovo stadio: "Stadio Silvio Berlusconi"..mi andrebbe bene purché si levi dai piedi!!


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2016)

Dai su, grazie e addio...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Questo è il momento decisivo. Bisogna inondare il web di disprezzo nei suoi confronti, far capire che vogliamo che ceda. Non deve avere nessun dubbio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è il momento decisivo. Bisogna inondare il web di disprezzo nei suoi confronti, far capire che vogliamo che ceda. Non deve avere nessun dubbio.



Ma secondo te quello usa il web?..al massimo chiede a Galliani che gli dirà "Presidente il popolo le chiede di andare avanti e fare un altro grande, eroico sforzo...non vogliono finire in mano ai cinesi...chiedono solo qualche fondo in più per prendere giocatori giovani, italiani e del genoa"


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te quello usa il web?..al massimo chiede a Galliani che gli dirà "Presidente il popolo le chiede di andare avanti e fare un altro grande, eroico sforzo...non vogliono finire in mano ai cinesi...chiedono solo qualche fondo in più per prendere giocatori giovani, italiani e del genoa"



Credo che qui dentro nessuno possa saperlo se lui segue o meno il web, anche se io sapevo di si, magari non tutto ma qualcosa.
In ogni caso le proteste dei tifosi in tutti i social stanno avendo una certa risonanza anche tra i giornalisti, che cominciano finalmente a parlarne. Questo bisogna fare.


----------



## kollaps (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Credo che qui dentro nessuno possa saperlo se lui segue o meno il web, anche se io sapevo di si, magari non tutto ma qualcosa.
> In ogni caso le proteste dei tifosi in tutti i social stanno avendo una certa risonanza anche tra i giornalisti, che cominciano finalmente a parlarne. Questo bisogna fare.



Bisognerebbe fare un gruppo su Facebook tipo BERLUSCONI VENDI.
Sono sicuro che farebbe record di visite in poco tempo se ben pubblicizzato.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Se non vendi i tifosi ti odieranno anche più di adesso, sappilo. Ormai sei visto come il demonio, la personificazione del male, ci hai fatto passare anni da inferno (e non solo per i risultati sportivi). Se ami il Milan metti da parte quel tuo dannato ego e liberaci da questo strazio, maledetto. 

Qualcuno gli faccia leggere questo thread.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2016)

La differenza tra le persone intelligenti e quelle poco sagge si vede proprio una volta giunti a quest'età. Hai ottenuto dalla vita molto più di quello che ti saresti meritato, e questo sarebbe un motivo in più per ritirarti.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2016)

Firmare e sparire, please


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Maggio 2016)

una cosa è sicura, costui se ci liquida, non finiremo in un thohir-bis, mi è parso di capire che costui voglia solo gente che possa fare un mercato stile psg o city, non esistono mezze misure


----------



## 666psycho (3 Maggio 2016)

vendi pagliaccio !


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Te ne devi andareee

E portati dietro il putto da giardino.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Ancora deve vendere? Ancora deve vendere???? Ancora deve vendere??????


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

In questi giorni, penso a lui, al Milan, ed ascolto questa


----------



## koti (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me ha veramente l'Alzheimer. La gente crede lo si dica per cattiveria, ma in realtà le vicende degli ultimi anni non fanno che confermare la veridicità di questa ipotesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha veramente l'Alzheimer. La gente crede lo si dica per cattiveria, ma in realtà le vicende degli ultimi anni non fanno che confermare la veridicità di questa ipotesi.



Ma penso che nessuno lo dica con cattiveria o per scherzo. Cioè uno che dice in televisione che nel 2007 abbiamo vinto la CL con il gol decisivo di Van Basten...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Maggio 2016)

Molla l'osso maledetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

Valar Morghulis.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Molla l'osso maledetto



 ahahhahahahha mi ha tramortito sta frase.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me ci libereremo di lui solo dopo una retrocessione, di questo passo non credo ci vorrà molto.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha veramente l'Alzheimer. La gente crede lo si dica per cattiveria, ma in realtà le vicende degli ultimi anni non fanno che confermare la veridicità di questa ipotesi.



Però non dice frasi sconnesse ( mi pare ); anche se sbaglia a collocare le persone nel giusto contesto...se è Alzheimer è allo stadio iniziale.


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Maggio 2016)

VATTENE!! e basta


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Molla l'osso maledetto



Se avete pazienza prima o poi si spaccherà i denti a forza di mordere...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Da oggi, ogni giorno in questa pagina un belo "uomo di m." per questo qua.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2016)

Ed anche oggi sei un uomo di m. oggi. Vendi maledetto!


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2016)

Uomo di palta, vattene


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Maggio 2016)

Vattene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2016)

Ti cadesse la protesi penina maledetto cancro!! Vattene buffone sei da internare!!!!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Mi associo ai vostri graziosi commenti


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Maggio 2016)

Vendi serpe!!!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Maggio 2016)

Peggio di un fecaloma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2016)

Basta!!!!!!!! vendi, sparisci, cambia stato fisico, eclissati ma liberaci dalla tua presenza!!!! Non ti sopportiamo più, meglio finire nelle mani della mafia cinese che fare un altro anno con voi, ve ne dovete andare per sempre!!!!!!!!!

Tu, Fester, i tuoi figli incapaci, i tuoi slinguazzanti giornalai...tutti, lascateci liberi!!!!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ed anche oggi sei un uomo di m. oggi. Vendi maledetto!



Mi aspettavo un tuo msg oggi


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un tuo msg oggi



Sono stato fuori tutta la mattina, per questo non ho ancora scritto  detto questo...

Uomo di m. vendi e togliti dal pisello!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

_Il lucido affarista._ (cit.)


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Totalmente impazzito


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

Io penso che ormai sia diventato impossibile ragionare con lui, ho perso ogni speranza. Possiamo anche tifare contro per i prossimi 10 anni ma lui non si schioda dalle sue convinzioni da uomo vecchio e prevenuto.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, questo qui è una vecchia e rintronata personificazione del male.
C'è solo una via di scampo: che tiri definitivamente e finalmente le cuoia.


Ma contando che la giustizia non esiste camperà fino a 100 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2016)

Signore pensaci Tu...


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2016)

Liberaci cribbioo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Uomo finito, proprio come il Milan.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

Via dalle palle, sei una metastasi.


----------



## koti (7 Maggio 2016)

I tifosi milanisti dovranno patire altri 20-30 anni (sono sicuro che camperà fino a 100-110 anni) di deliri, di prese per i fondelli, di teatrini, di strumentalizzazioni politiche, e chissà quante altre porcherie che saranno originate da questo obbrobrio di associazione a delinquere. No, non lo sopporterei. 
Da oggi (in verità è dall'esonero di Sinisa) non farò più il tifo per questa squadra, mi schiererò sempre contro a prescindere. Silvio Berlusconi, ovvero Satana, la personificazione del demonio, sta distruggendo la passione di milioni di tifosi, e continuerà a farlo ancora per chissà quanto. Nessuno potrà impedirglielo.


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2016)

Ha detto che il Milan è in vendita, a me basta questo. Io a differenza vostra continuo ad essere ottimista, poi vedremo chi avrà ragione.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

Ed anche oggi sei un uomo di m. Più di ieri, ma sicuramente meno di domani. VATTENE!!!


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2016)

Uomo di m. te ne devi andare!! TE NE DEVI ANDARE!!!


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2016)

vendi!! PAGLIACCIO!


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2016)

Schifoso verme


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2016)

Uomo di m. maledetto vendi, vendi!!


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Maggio 2016)

Comunque bisogna moderare, giustissimo criticare ma si leggono offese troppo pesanti, da gente frustrata


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna moderare, giustissimo criticare ma si leggono offese troppo pesanti, da gente frustrata



Quoto, diglielo che è colpa di Sinisa se stiamo in questa situazione.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Devi vendere!! Vendi! Vendi!! Vattane!!


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2016)

Vendi! Razza di Aerys Targaryen che non sei altro, vendi!! Vattene!!


----------



## wildfrank (11 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uomo di m. maledetto vendi, vendi!!





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uomo di m. te ne devi andare!! TE NE DEVI ANDARE!!!





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ed anche oggi sei un uomo di m. Più di ieri, ma sicuramente meno di domani. VATTENE!!!





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono stato fuori tutta la mattina, per questo non ho ancora scritto  detto questo...
> 
> Uomo di m. vendi e togliti dal pisello!





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi! Razza di Aerys Targaryen che non sei altro, vendi!! Vattene!!



Non so perchè, ma ho come la sensazione ( forse mi sbaglio ) che berlusca ti stia giusto un "pelo" sullo stomaco.....


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, ma ho come la sensazione ( forse mi sbaglio ) che berlusca ti stia giusto un "pelo" sullo stomaco.....



Sono solo stufo di tutte le prese in giro degli ultimi anni, come tutti del resto credo, e gli ricordo ogni giorno che se ne deve andare


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2016)

Vattene te e Galliani!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2016)

Ricordatevi di dargli le medicine ogni giorno da qui a fine giugno...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi di dargli le medicine ogni giorno da qui a fine giugno...



Ahahahahhaahhahahah l'avatar.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi di dargli le medicine ogni giorno da qui a fine giugno...




Ahahahahahahahhaha!!!!* L'avatar.*.....magari!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2016)

Silvio sta crollando sotto ogni punto di vista. Non ha più la forza e la lungimiranza necessaria, e divide il suo potere con i figli, una ex moglie, un amico trentennale... 
Alla sua età è ora di vendere, per necessità fisica. Può essere stato uno degli uomini italiani più influenti degli ultimi 50anni, ma la natura se ne frega delle piccolezze umane...


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma secondo voi tra oggi e Sabato prossimo una la viene a vedere ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

Eroico [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eroico [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]



Purtroppo non sono riuscito a postare ieri, e me ne dispiaccio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2016)

Vendi! Squallido!


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi! Razza di Aerys Targaryen che non sei altro, vendi!! Vattene!!



Questa è fantastica. 

Ed il parallelismo tra i primi anni del suo regno e poi il decadimento verso il baratro a dir poco calzante con quanto fatto da Berlusconi nel Milan.


----------



## DannySa (15 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sono riuscito a postare ieri, e me ne dispiaccio.



Non fai pause nei weekend?


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi.



Messaggio rivolto a chi legge il forum per sondare gli umori dei tifosi per conto di B&G: vendete prima di subito! Eterna riconoscenza per tutti i trionfi di questi 30 anni, ma ora basta! An-da-te-ve-ne!


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non fai pause nei weekend?



E' bene ricordarglielo ogni giorno


----------



## smallball (15 Maggio 2016)

devi vendere!!


----------



## 666psycho (15 Maggio 2016)

vendi pagliaccio!!


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Maggio 2016)

Se non vendi quest'anno ti auguro veramente di passare le peggiori pene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Maggio 2016)

Bel giuoco


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2016)

Devi levarti dalle palle, indegno.


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Maggio 2016)

Vai via scandalo!


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2016)

è malato non capisce piu nulla.....

ci sono voci che Suso tra tornare al milan e stare un altro anno al genoa preferisce di gran lunga la seconda opzione....non mi stupirei per nulla fosse vero...se Berlusconi non capisce che significa che stiamo morendo allora non so piu che dire....è come un padre che vede la figlia di 25 anni che pesa 35 kg....se non si rende conto che c'è qualcosa che non va è inutile anche stare qui a parlare....

sono schifato e pieno d'odio per quel maledetto vecchio


----------



## mandraghe (16 Maggio 2016)

Presidente, noi la preghiamo, non venda!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> vendi pagliaccio!!


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2016)

silvio ascolta il dolore del Milan e dei suoi tifosi!!!


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi.



Non demordere , ogni giorno una lotta .


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Maggio 2016)

Devi vendere


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## milan1899 (20 Maggio 2016)

Vendi


----------



## DannySa (20 Maggio 2016)

.idneV


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

vendi pagliaccio!


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Vendi Berlusconi!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Tremo al pensiero delle dichiarazioni che farà dopo la partita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Maggio 2016)

Te ne vai o no?


----------



## sballotello (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tremo al pensiero delle dichiarazioni che farà dopo la partita



nessuna dichiarazione


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2016)

La stagione finalmente e' finita. Ora devi vendere e sparire, e non farti piu' vedere e sentire.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2016)

Forza Cina.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Maggio 2016)

Levati di culo pelato


----------



## Fabius.85 (22 Maggio 2016)

Si tirasse fuori dalle p.....


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2016)

Vattene, vegliardo


----------



## Hammer (22 Maggio 2016)

Più che di Brocchi, la colpa è di chi l'ha messo lì. VATTENE


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2016)




----------



## ildemone85 (23 Maggio 2016)

la trattativa sul milan ai cinesi è ampiamente conclusa da tempo, l'esito lo sapremo a breve, detto questo, costui deve sparire e non deve restare più nulla della gestione di sto maledetto a milanello, via pure i quadri, nessun rimasuglio berlusconiano deve restare, va cancellato e annientato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la trattativa sul milan ai cinesi è ampiamente conclusa da tempo, l'esito lo sapremo a breve, detto questo, costui deve sparire e non deve restare più nulla della gestione di sto maledetto a milanello, via pure i quadri, nessun rimasuglio berlusconiano deve restare, va cancellato e annientato


Resterà onorario, forse gli intitoleranno lo stadio ma alla fine mi starebbe bene così. Un quadretto o un titolo non fanno male, mentre fanno male la sua gestione e quella del condor.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la trattativa sul milan ai cinesi è ampiamente conclusa da tempo, l'esito lo sapremo a breve, detto questo, costui deve sparire e non deve restare più nulla della gestione di sto maledetto a milanello, via pure i quadri, nessun rimasuglio berlusconiano deve restare, va cancellato e annientato



Amen


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi : Aerys Targaryen = Cinesi : Robert Baratheon


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la trattativa sul milan ai cinesi è ampiamente conclusa da tempo, l'esito lo sapremo a breve, detto questo, costui deve sparire e non deve restare più nulla della gestione di sto maledetto a milanello, via pure i quadri, nessun rimasuglio berlusconiano deve restare, va cancellato e annientato



pure io odio Berlusconi, non solo per quanto ha fatto al Milan in questi ultimi anni ma soprattutto ciò che ha fatto all'Italia. Ma dire che va cancellato tutto è esagerato. Se veramente se ne va (speriamo) qualche bel ricordo ce lo lascia...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Vai Vai che ce ne liberiamo subito!!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> pure io odio Berlusconi, non solo per quanto ha fatto al Milan in questi ultimi anni ma soprattutto ciò che ha fatto all'Italia. Ma dire che va cancellato tutto è esagerato. Se veramente se ne va (speriamo) qualche bel ricordo ce lo lascia...



Purtroppo quello che ha fatto all'Italia e a noi popolo intero per conto mio oscura ampiamente tutto ciò che fatto di buono col Milan.Così come per Mussolini ho lo stesso pensiero per lui.Non basta aggiustare le pensioni,fare qualche bonifica e diritto ai lavoratori e poi ci butti in guerra,fai ammazzare gli oppositori,approvi leggi razziali e usi armi chimiche su poveracci del quarto mondo.
Tutto quello che di buono ha fatto berlusconi col milan lo ha fatto solo ed esclusivamente per accrescere la sua popolarità e potere.Una volta ottenuti si è rivelato per quello che è....


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Maggio 2016)

domani ospite dall'emilio fede della rai, aka bruno vespa, sparerà qualche idiozia sicuramente, meglio stare in guardia


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi.


Non mollare  #finoallefirme


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

Vattene.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2016)

vendi pagliaccio!


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto sono viscidi gli infiltrati delle altre squadre che gli dicono di non vendere ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono viscidi gli infiltrati delle altre squadre che gli dicono di non vendere ?


Sì, come se le loro parole lo trattenessero seriamente dall'incassare 750 milioni di euro


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque forse hai fatto davvero le cose alla grande. Se metti la firmetta e non hai più intenzione di rompere con le tue fisime per me ti meriteresti una poltroncina a vita nella tribuna vip.


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono viscidi gli infiltrati delle altre squadre che gli dicono di non vendere ?



Considerando che siamo invasi dagli, anzi dai iuventini, è tutto normale.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Maggio 2016)

Vendi!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Vivendi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Maggio 2016)

Te ne devi andare, cribbio!


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2016)

vendi pagliaccio! e subito!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Non illudetevi troppo, il 30% che gli rimane gli dà la facoltà di continuare a perseguitarci per almeno 2 anni


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2016)

Vendi. (sto uscendo, me ne stavo quasi dimenticando)


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2016)

Vendi! Vendi! Vendi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

Venda venda! Non cincischi!


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Maggio 2016)

sta dalla d'urso in questo momento


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

silvio con l'iPad dalla d'urso


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2016)

imbarazzante


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> silvio con l'iPad dalla d'urso



Perché ? Hahaga


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

aveva dei grafici sull aumento delle tasse nel governo renzi (mi pare....perche ascoltavo distratto in attesa del momento-milan)


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non illudetevi troppo, il 30% che gli rimane gli dà la facoltà di continuare a perseguitarci per almeno 2 anni



Col 30% potrà giusto andare in TV a sparare minchiate ma il suo reale potere è scritto in quel numero: NESSUNO


----------



## Crox93 (31 Maggio 2016)

Vendi Berlusconi!


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Non ci posso credere!! sta vendendo,non avrà più potere in nulla..e sparirà piano piano...

Non mi mancherai nemmeno un pò..
Sgrazie di tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi.


Ma da quanti giorni di fila lo ripeti?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma da quanti giorni di fila lo ripeti?



Ho perso il conto, ma lo ripeto fino a quando non lo fa


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Col 30% potrà giusto andare in TV a sparare minchiate ma il suo reale potere è scritto in quel numero: NESSUNO




Ci credo poco, specie se si pensa alla stitica loquacità asiatica ed al fatto che probabilmente nessuno dei nuovi dirigenti parla italiano...Berlusca sarà il loro front-man e magari avocherà a sé i meriti degli eventuali successi


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Dai, sbrigati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Devi vendere mannaggia


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Caro silvietto...spero per noi tifosi ed anche per te che tu venda in fretta.
Lo spero anche per te perché, questa volta, la strategia di ripiego che vai ripetendo in ogni intervista si basa su presupposti assolutamente errati.

Noi tifosi del Milan non abbiamo perso la pazienza...ma abbiamo semplicemente esaurito la fiducia nella tua società.

Vattene. Lasciaci anche in un tribunale, ma vattene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Comunque credo sia palese anche agli occhi del peggior servo che un altra stagione con berlusconi e galliani sia completamente improponibile, i tifosi sono sul piede di guerra totale e hanno concesso una tregua solo per la cessione, nel remoto caso non debba concretizzarsi l'ambiente l'anno prossimo sarà talmente avvelenato che in confronto i laziali amano Lotito. Brr... non voglio nemmeno pensarci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Vendi, basta non ne possiamo più dei tuoi teatrini!!!


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2016)

Vendi!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2016)

vendi pagliaccio!


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Hammer (1 Giugno 2016)

Vendi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2016)

Basta con Silvio.


----------



## danjr (2 Giugno 2016)

Vendi


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Intanto la cessione dell'Inter gli ha rovinato le uova nel paniere voleva far scalpore su tutti i giornali vendendo ai Cinesi e viene battuto nel tempo dall'Inter non bene a livello d'immagine.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Giugno 2016)

Liberaci, vai via.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Giugno 2016)

Modalità "Adam Kadmon" ON:

Nella famosa dichiarazione in cui disse "di questi cinesi non se ne può più", ci sono due chicche niente male.

Oltre a concludere il discorso con il modo di dire "Se ci sono ci sono, se non ci sono amen",
poco prima fa il spiritoso dicendo che la mozzarella di *bufala*...è meglio della mozzarella cinese.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Giugno 2016)

Vattene e liberaci da questo incubo.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2016)

ma che fine ha fatto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma che fine ha fatto



Son finiti i programmi televisivi dove andare


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma che fine ha fatto





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Son finiti i programmi televisivi dove andare



E' finita la campgna elettorale.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma che fine ha fatto





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Son finiti i programmi televisivi dove andare



L'avete chiamato.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


Mi ribalto tutte le volte che vedo 'sta gif


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2016)

Ci darete la soddisfazione di chiudere questo topic anche se rimanesse presidente onorario?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci darete la soddisfazione di chiudere questo topic anche se rimanesse presidente onorario?



Il topic deve rimanere aperto per spingerlo a cedere anche il 30%


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci darete la soddisfazione di chiudere questo topic anche se rimanesse presidente onorario?





Crox93 ha scritto:


> Il topic deve rimanere aperto per spingerlo a cedere anche il 30%



Rimarrà aperto al 30%.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rimarrà aperto al 30%.



Con la clausola che gli insulti, nel caso, gli arrivano comunque al 100%.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Vendi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

Alle elezioni devi essere asfaltato, così soffri e io godo.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Alle elezioni devi essere asfaltato, così soffri e io godo.



E lui per ripicca non vende e vara l'ItalMilan...sarà la sua vendetta


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E lui per ripicca non vende e vara l'ItalMilan...sarà la sua vendetta



Pensa se fosse un voto di scambio al contrario, "se vinco faccio l'italmilan". Vincerebbe in carrozza.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pensa se fosse un voto di scambio al contrario, "se vinco faccio l'italmilan". Vincerebbe in carrozza.




Dovrebbe essere "se perdo faccio l'ItalMilan, se vinco vendo" allora la frase avrebbe senso 

Se dicesse come hai scritto credo che prenderebbe lo zero virgola


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere "se perdo faccio l'ItalMilan, se vinco vendo" allora la frase avrebbe senso
> 
> Se dicesse come hai scritto credo che prenderebbe lo zero virgola



Gli bastano i voti degli juventini, interisti e di altra mezza Italia.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gli bastano i voti degli juventini, interisti e di altra mezza Italia.



Silvio sempre genio del male: se vende piglia i voti dei milanisti, se non vende piglia quelli degli Juventini e degli interisti 

Pardon per la divagazione.

Per ritornare on topic: Ribadisco sempre che, a differenza di quello che molti sperano, credo che questo topic rimarrà aperto ancora per molto. Finché avrà anche una singola azione dell'AC Milan Berlusca non mancherà di far "sentire" la sua voce, specie in caso di successi e/o durante le prossime campagne elettorali.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

_"Exorcizamus te, omnis immundus spiritus...."_


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2016)

vendi


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma quando te ne vai?


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Giugno 2016)

Non lo voterei mai in nessun caso sto pazzo. Vattene!!! Hai rotto le palleee!! VATTENE


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Giugno 2016)

Vattene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2016)

Sento il dovere di insultarlo su tutti social. Se ne deve andare, subito! Basta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2016)

Vendi squallido!

Non ti vota più nessunooo


----------



## sballotello (5 Giugno 2016)

vendiiii


----------



## Hellscream (5 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Vendi bestia maledetta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

pezzo di cornuto hai preso una bella batosta alle elezioni eh? e ora levati dal c idiota


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> pezzo di cornuto hai preso una bella batosta alle elezioni eh? e ora levati dal c idiota


Povera Italia. A buon intenditore poche parole


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

E adesso che, com'era ampiamente prevedibile, lo ha preso in quel posto cosa accadrà ? si protrarrà la commedia fino ai ballottaggi ? che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

E' finita su.....vendi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

Fuori dalle palle infame


----------



## 666psycho (6 Giugno 2016)

Cmq vada a finire questa storia dei cinesi, io non ringrazierò mai quel misero essere. Non gli devo niente! E lui che deve ringraziare il milan, che l'ha portato sul tetto del mondo. A lui del milan non è mai fregato niente, l'ha fatto solo per interesse propri. È un uomo schifoso, che dovrebbe marcire in prigione da anni! Io mi vergogno di questo presidente. Abito in svizzera francese e quando dico che sono tifoso milanista tutti mi rispondono "Berlusconi" ridendo.. Nessuno parla mai delle vittorie con il milan, ma solo dei cavolate che dice in mondo visione o delle sue mafiate... Io non so come certa gente possa ancora aver qualche ammirazione e rispetto per questo uomo. Un uomo che avrà commesso più crimini di tutti noi del forum messi assieme, che se non fosse stato per la sua posizione starebbe a marcire in prigione da anni e invece si presenta ancora in politica.. roba da matti! e c'è ancora gente che vota per lui! assurdo.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

Pisconano Vendi


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

die hard


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Vendi, anziano.


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Cmq vada a finire questa storia dei cinesi, io non ringrazierò mai quel misero essere. Non gli devo niente! E lui che deve ringraziare il milan, che l'ha portato sul tetto del mondo. A lui del milan non è mai fregato niente, l'ha fatto solo per interesse propri. È un uomo schifoso, che dovrebbe marcire in prigione da anni! Io mi vergogno di questo presidente. Abito in svizzera francese e quando dico che sono tifoso milanista tutti mi rispondono "Berlusconi" ridendo.. Nessuno parla mai delle vittorie con il milan, ma solo dei cavolate che dice in mondo visione o delle sue mafiate... Io non so come certa gente possa ancora aver qualche ammirazione e rispetto per questo uomo. Un uomo che avrà commesso più crimini di tutti noi del forum messi assieme, che se non fosse stato per la sua posizione starebbe a marcire in prigione da anni e invece si presenta ancora in politica.. roba da matti! e c'è ancora gente che vota per lui! assurdo.



stra-quoto!! negli anni passati ci ha fatto godere tanto, ma per tutte le figuracce che ci ha fatto fare e annate pessime che ci ha fatto patire penso che merita solo insulti. Che poi ce la mena con i soldi spesi, ma senza il Milan non avrebbe avuto quella popolarità che poi gli è servita a rendere ancor più forte il suo impero.

infame vendi!!


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

vendi vecchio rimbambito figlio di trota


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

Ultima buona azione che devi compiere per il nostro milan....

Vendi!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Giugno 2016)

Vendi che tu sia stramaledetto *****


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

e anche oggi devi vendere piu di ieri


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma non ti vergogni a tenere in ostaggio milioni di tifosi??

Se non vendi spero nel forum sarà permesso per un giorno ogni tipo di insulto, mi iscrivo a FB solo per venire a insultari ogni minuto sulla tua ridicola pagina


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

Cancro !!


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

vendi!! non ho altro da aggiungere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Che aspetti a vendere!? Putrida melma in stato di decomposizione avanzata, sei finito in tutti i campi! E non ti ringrazio per le vittorie, negli ultimi dieci anni solo schifezze hai combinato!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

crepa e vendi!


----------



## alcyppa (7 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che aspetti a vendere!? Putrida melma in stato di decomposizione avanzata, sei finito in tutti i campi! E non ti ringrazio per le vittorie, negli ultimi dieci anni solo schifezze hai combinato!



Sempre più difficile insultarlo senza usare parole censurate, eh?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sempre più difficile insultarlo senza usare parole censurate, eh?



ce ne sono di aggettivi per qualificare quella specie di uomo con 2 neuroni che si corrono dietro sbattendo su ogni lato del suo cervello..


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

La scusa del malore non attacca, devi vendere, firma e poi puoi pure levarti dalle palle.

Infame.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La scusa del malore non attacca, devi vendere, firma e poi puoi pure levarti dalle palle.
> 
> Infame.



Non ha avuto nessun malore, si è fatto ricoverare lui stesso (non lo dico io, lo hanno precisato loro stessi).


----------



## neversayconte (7 Giugno 2016)

Hey non serve crepare nano, basta vendere! 
esagerato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2016)

Attaccareeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Vendi nano!


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

Questo è della stessa pasta di Licio Gelli e Andreotti, camperà fino a 100 anni o quasi. Segnatevelo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Vai fuori dai maroni.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Al di là di tutto spero che possa rimettersi e capire che sarebbe meglio, a quasi 80 anni, ritirarsi da tutto e godersi la sua vecchiaia e i suoi soldi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Hai avuto un assaggio di quello che sopportiamo noi tifosi ogni volta che apri bocca maledetto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

Siccome qui siamo al cospetto del DIAVOLO in persona io non mi meraviglierei se la scelta di farsi " ricoverare " sia un altro ennesimo teatrino per avere visibilità . 

La scoppola elettorale può aver scatenato in questo 80enne completamente andato di senno qualsiasi cosa .


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siccome qui siamo al cospetto del DIAVOLO in persona io non mi meraviglierei se la scelta di farsi " ricoverare " sia un altro ennesimo teatrino per avere visibilità .
> 
> La scoppola elettorale può aver scatenato in questo 80enne completamente andato di senno qualsiasi cosa .



Esatto..adesso prova la strada del fare pena..
un relitto umano, che fine......


----------



## arcanum (7 Giugno 2016)

Neanche io mi fido di ilvio e stolto chi si fida di gente come lui.
Massima gratitudine per il passato però non si vive di rendita per sempre e in questo momento due sono le possibilità per fare qualcosa di logico/edificante: cedere il Milan o investire seriamente (cosa che lui potrebbe fare benissimo) oltre che cambiare asset societario.
Tra le due ipotesi la prima è quella più conveniente oltre che meno dispendiosa a livello di energie/soldi.
Dopo gli ultimi anni pessimi e dal punto di vista degli investimenti ma soprattutto dell'organizzazione, anche solo la proposta dell'Italmilan è un insulto bello e buono quindi via al più presto!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

troppa gente che dice vendi e non si risolve il problema, adesso dirò il contrario di quello che penso magari porta bene 

ti prego non lasciarci, come farò senza di te, amore mio, gioia del mio cuore, non devi vendere assolutamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> troppa gente che dice vendi e non si risolve il problema, adesso dirò il contrario di quello che penso magari porta bene
> 
> ti prego non lasciarci, come farò senza di te, amore mio, gioia del mio cuore, non devi vendere assolutamente



Noooo che poi ci crede!!!

Comunque avevamo detto vendi, non crepa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

CHICCA GIORNALISTICA. 
oggi pomeriggio incontro un amico che vive nel mio condominio e lavora al San Raffaele. 
Esatto. L ospedale dove è ancora ricoverato l altissimo presidente. 
Questo quello che mi ha riferito.

"Poco prima della lastra al torace provo a fare una mia battuta al presidente visto che tutte le volte che l ho incontrato un ospedale è sempre stato alla mano e molto spiritoso.
Allora gli sparo sta battuta" presidente non è che si sente poco bene per la febbre cinese? "
E lui abbassando la testa risponde " no guardi lasci stare ".

Tanto riferisco per dovere di cronaca.
A voi l ardua sentenza.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

Ah dimenticavo..... 
Secondo il mio informatore.. 
L altissimo presidente era veramente sofferente non scherzava come le altre volte.
Ha categoricamente escluso il teatrino che qualcuno ipotizzava poteva aver messo in piedi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Ora desidero che tu ceda ardentemente il club, ma se non succederà desidererò che tu ceda ardentemente qualcos'altro.


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2016)

maledetto vendi!! ti odio !! ma peggio ancora di te odio gli imbecilli che credono alle ********* che racconti! vendi e sparisci!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> maledetto vendi!! ti odio !! ma peggio ancora di te odio gli imbecilli che credono alle ********* che racconti! vendi e sparisci!!!

























*Grazie Presidente!!!*


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo.....
> Secondo il mio informatore..
> L altissimo presidente era veramente sofferente non scherzava come le altre volte.
> Ha categoricamente escluso il teatrino che qualcuno ipotizzava poteva aver messo in piedi.



Quell'uomo è una menzogna vivente, non si può credere ad una sola parola che pronuncia. E non si può neanche credere alle rezioni, sono studiate pure quelle.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2016)

Non venderebbe neanche se si presentasse Bill Gates offrendogli 20 miliardi.


----------



## Serginho (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Grazie Presidente!!!*



Chiamate l'accalappiacani!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2016)

Vendi e levati dalle scatole vecchio rimbambito. E portati dietro l'imperatore del mercato incompetente sportivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Se ti azzardi a non vendere non so cosa potrebbe capitarti.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Maledetto....tu e le tue solite porcate che devono coinvolgere il Milan.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Ci siamo.. ci siamo.. Mi sa che i figli, visti i presunti "ripensamenti" gli hanno avvelenato la cena del Lunedì al summit.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2016)

crepa o vendi!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> crepa o vendi!



Vendi e crepa è molto meglio


----------



## gheorghehagi (9 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Vendi e crepa è molto meglio



l'intervento della sostituzione della valvola aortica non è da sottovalutare in quanto è disposta a cuore aperto...gli innesteranno il solito graft porcino


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

crepa!


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2016)

Complimenti per l'ennesima messinscena.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2016)

Vendi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2016)

Topic aperto da troppo tempo...


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ci siamo.. ci siamo.. Mi sa che i figli, visti i presunti "ripensamenti" gli hanno avvelenato la cena del Lunedì al summit.



Sarebbe strano, pensavo che Berlusconi avesse un assaggiatore personale...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Giugno 2016)

Mi hai sfracassato le palle.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2016)

Io sono sicuro che sia tutta una messa in scena.
Come succedeva a me, quando da bambino facevo finta di essere malato per saltare un'interrogazione.
Questo è l'unico modo che gli è rimasto per far saltare la trattativa coi cinesi senza, a parer suo, scatenare una rivolta popolare contro di lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che sia tutta una messa in scena.
> Come succedeva a me, quando da bambino facevo finta di essere malato per saltare un'interrogazione.
> Questo è l'unico modo che gli è rimasto per far saltare la trattativa coi cinesi senza, a parer suo, scatenare una rivolta popolare contro di lui.



Sinceramente anch'io ho qualche certezza in meno. Probabilmente alla sua follia non c'è fine....


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2016)

Levati dalle palle, maledetto.


----------



## Il Genio (10 Giugno 2016)

Dai natura
dai natura
ue' ue'


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2016)

Non fai più pena a nessuno, basta...vendi!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

Da notare che oggi il Presidente di "30 anni di successi" è stato operato al cuore e sul nostro forum NESSUNO si è interessato minimamente..direi che la cosa dovrebbe far riflettere non poco il nostro padrone sul livello di odio a cui ci ha portato


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


>


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da notare che oggi il Presidente di "30 anni di successi" è stato operato al cuore e sul nostro forum NESSUNO si è interessato minimamente..direi che la cosa dovrebbe far riflettere non poco il nostro padrone sul livello di odio a cui ci ha portato



Talmente disinteressati che non è arrivato nemmeno [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] a scrivere "Vendi".
E nessuno a scrivergli "Guarisci presto"
"Ti aspettiamo"

Che degrado.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Talmente disinteressati che non è arrivato nemmeno [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] a scrivere "Vendi".
> E nessuno a scrivergli "Guarisci presto"
> "Ti aspettiamo"
> 
> Che degrado.



In questi giorni sono stato impegnato e non sono riuscito a scrivere il mantra in questo topic.. ma assicuro che me lo sono augurato ogni singolo giorno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2016)

Vendi!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Giugno 2016)

Le censure stanno diventando un po' troppe su questo forum. Non si può più nemmeno augurare la morte al nostro caro presidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2016)

La Pascale alla notizia che l'intervento è andato bene (quindi ancora niente eredità)


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Giugno 2016)

Via dalle palle, tu e le donnacce e servi al seguito.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Pascale alla notizia che l'intervento è andato bene (quindi ancora niente eredità)



Questa non becca nulla mi sa, non è sua moglie.
Farà meglio a mettersi da parte qualche milioncino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questa non becca nulla mi sa, non è sua moglie.
> Farà meglio a mettersi da parte qualche milioncino.



Figurati se il nano non gli lascia un vitalizio


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Figurati se il nano non gli lascia un vitalizio



Me la immagino al capezzale di Silvio.

"Silviio, ti prego non andartene, sei stato il mio eroe, amavo il tuo cervello"
"Miei figli, chiama miei figli"
"Come farò senza di te, come farò"
"...."
"Il vitali.. il vitalizio, ti sei ricordato di quella cosa?"
"..."
"No non andartene, ancora un attimo"
"..."
"Il vitalizio, Silvioooh"
"eaheum"
"Noooooooo"


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2016)

Vendi. #Berlexit


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2016)

Vendi


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2016)

vendi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2016)

Schifoso , mentre noi siamo qui ad aspettare te che fai i tuoi porci comodi la Juve ha già chiuso Benatia e Pjanic .


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2016)

Questo qui si è barricato davvero dentro l'ospedale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2016)

Genio, sta in ospedale con la farsa della valvola e della riabilitazione e intanto la cessione del Milan se ne va a putt.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

I medici non parlano più per assecondare il suo piano:ritirata per sfinimento...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Luglio 2016)

Esorcizzati e poi vendi..


----------



## Djici (3 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendi. #Berlexit


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Sei uscito da dove ti eri rintanato, vendi adesso stiamo perdendo tempo e basta con tutti sti rinvii!!!


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Quando ti leverai dalle balls?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2016)

Quando la natura farà il suo corso verrò qui a fare un casino immane. Quando la natura farà il suo corso per te e per Galliani.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Deve farci penare fino all'ultimo sto rimbambito


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2016)

Che peccato che neanche oggi nessuno ti abbia sparato in testa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2016)

Come scrissi mesi fa , questo cancro ci farà soffrire fino al ultima ora dell'ultimo giorno ... Altro che questione di cuore questo schifoso la sta tirando lunga per far terra bruciata attorno a lui .

Dopo di me nulla resterà per pareggiare la mia grandezza dicevano alcuni imperatori romani


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2016)

Ogni giorno in cui continua a rimanere in vita è un brutto giorno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2016)

La natura non ha fatto il suo corso oggi? Peccato! Dopo un'intervento al cuore...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Luglio 2016)

l'amore del presidente... la più grande barzelletta d'Italia....


----------



## kolao95 (31 Luglio 2016)

"l'amore del brescidente"


----------



## kolao95 (3 Agosto 2016)

Sei un grandissimo pezzo di fogna.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo caro Silvio hai cancellato venti anni di successi con questi ultimi anni da Ricovero.

E sarai ricordato male.... Molto male


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

ora c'è solo l'ultimo dilemma....chi lascerà l'ultimo messaggio in questo Topic???...fate la vostra offerta


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Agosto 2016)

In questo momento mi sento di dire a Berlusconi....''Grazie di tutto Presidente''
Questi ultimi anni sciagurati non possono farmi odiare la persona che ha costruito la squadra che più ho amato in tutta la mia vita
Era il 1986 ed ancora ricordo i risolini e le pernacchie rivolte a Berlusconi quando affermava ''Farò del Milan la squadra più forte del mondo''
Sappiamo tutti come è andata...tre anni dopo Berlusconi era a Barcellona a sollevare la Coppa dei Campioni
Con lui c'era Arrigo Sacchi,i tre Olandesi e gli Italiani capitanati da Franco Baresi...e c'ero anch'io tra gli ottantamila Milanisti giunti da tutta Italia...mai potrò dimenticare le emozioni provare in quel momento...e sarei un ipocrita infame se non riconoscessi che quella serata la devo principalmente a lui...a Silvio Berlusconi
Sono sempre stato molto critico nei suoi confronti,come uomo,come politico e negli ultimi anni come Presidente del Milan
Ultimi anni che sono stati dolorosi...Berlusconi con il passare del tempo ha perso le qualità che l'hanno portato a scrivere con il Milan pagine fondamentali della storia del calcio...cocciutamente non voleva rassegnarsi all'idea che il suo tempo era terminato e stava trascinando il Milan in un buco nero dal quale non ne sarebbe mai uscito
Ora si apre una nuova fase...della quale sono stato uno dei primi sostenitori anche nei momenti nei quali la maggioranza dei tifosi sosteneva che il Presidente ci avrebbe riportato in alto...
La soddisfazione che provo in questo momento è mista ai ricordi del Milan che più ho amato...del Milan che probabilmente non rivedrò mai più...del Milan di Silvio Berlusconi
Per tutto questo rivolgo a lui il mio più sincero...''Grazie di tutto Presidente''


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Ringrazio per il passato Berlusconi ma non ringrazierò mai Galliani.


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ora c'è solo l'ultimo dilemma....chi lascerà l'ultimo messaggio in questo Topic???...fate la vostra offerta



Vi lascio Berlusconi ma nessuno mi deve rompere le scatole per Galliani


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vi lascio Berlusconi ma nessuno mi deve rompere le scatole per Galliani



see bonanotte....per Galliani si aprirà un asta particolare su Ebay come minimo


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> see bonanotte....per Galliani si aprirà un asta particolare su Ebay come minimo



Mi spiace ma arrivate troppo tardi.

COMMUNICATO STAMPA :

L'Administratore del sito http://www.milanworld.net, ha approvato il contratto preliminare firmato dal amministratore delegato [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e da Djici, rappresentante di se stesso, relativo alla compravendita del "ultimo messagio di insulto nel topic Galliani".

Il prezzo d'acquisto sarebbe di 20 €.
La penale sarrebe pari a 250 €.

5 agosto 2016.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma arrivate troppo tardi.
> 
> COMMUNICATO STAMPA :
> 
> ...


 ...rilancio a 2 euro con riscatto obbligatorio a 25 dopo l'ufficialità


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Sono curioso di vedere la cerimonia di addio..

Sarebbe bello farla con alle spalle la bacheca con tutti i trofei vinti..una roba impressionate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma arrivate troppo tardi.
> 
> COMMUNICATO STAMPA :
> 
> ...


La Gazzetta dice che la tua cordata si è sfaldata


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dice che la tua cordata si è sfaldata



Qui in Belgio la RTBF, televisione di stato, ha confermato tutto. #tuttoprocede #nextpoint


----------



## mistergao (9 Agosto 2016)

So che è un po' lungo, ma per chi l'ha vissuto per intero e (soprattutto) per chi non c’era: breve storia di trent’anni di Silvio Berlusconi

Eh sì, perché adesso lo vediamo solamente come un vecchio malato di cuore che ha apposto quella firma, quella decisiva per liberarci di lui (o meglio, per cominciare a liberarci di lui) ma Silvio Berlusconi è stato uno dei più controversi ed incredibili personaggi della storia del calcio, la cui carriera ha attraversato tre precise fasi, cui sono legati i destini del Milan.

*Prima fase, 1986-1994: la rivoluzione*

So che è impossibile, ma ci proverò, proverò a spiegarvi cosa è stato Silvio Berlusconi negli anni ’80. Più che i numeri enormi delle vittorie di quegli anni, infatti, era grande la sensazione di trovarsi davanti ad una sorta di Re Mida, capace di trasformare tutto quel che trovava in oro, oltre che di gestire capitali mostruosi.
Mai si era visto un flusso di capitali così ingenti come quelli che transitavano dalle mani di Silvio Berlusconi (e dalle casse del Milan) in quegli anni. Ogni tifoso del Milan aveva l’idea di essere tifoso di una squadra di veri fighi, capace di far sembrare l’avvocato Agnelli un vecchio che non sapeva dove portare l’orologio o Pellegrini un piccolo imprenditore sfigato. Dino Viola? Un sincero appassionato di calcio senza un quattrino. Ferlaino? Se paragonato a Berlusconi era un presidentuncolo schiavo di Maradona. Il Milan in quegli anni era LA squadra, quella davanti a tutti in tutto: aveva un’organizzazione societaria che veniva dal mondo dell’imprenditoria, sapeva essere sempre un passo avanti rispetto agli altri (le tournèe all’estero, le amichevoli in diretta TV, gli acquisti giocatori che oggi verrebbero definiti galacticos), sembrava essere parte di un meccanismo perfettamente funzionale a garantirne le vittorie per anni ed anni. In particolare innovativa era la sinergia calcio-TV: il Milan veniva concepita come squadra prettamente televisiva, da vedere sul divano con gli amici prima ancora che allo stadio. Del resto San Siro può contenere 80.000 persone, davanti alla TV possiamo starci tutti, possiamo trovarci con gli amici a guardarci un breve spot di cinque secondi, ovviamente davanti a Canale 5.
Questo periodo finisce nel 1994, quando (anche grazie al Milan) Berlusconi vince le elezioni, diventando per la prima volta presidente del consiglio; da lì in poi nulla sarebbe stato più come prima. 

*Seconda fase, 1994-2009: il mantenimento*

Non si può essere vergini due volte, come non si può essere rivoluzionari due volte, ed il Berlusconi che nel ’94 si presenta agli elettori è (anche) uno dei più grandi rivoluzionari che calcio e TV abbiano mai conosciuto. Dopo la vittoria delle elezioni sostanzialmente lascia la guida del Milan in mano a Galliani: il processo non è immediato, ma graduale ed innegabile. Quando un’azienda è ben avviata, può farcela anche senza chi l’ha fondata: a me è capitato di vedere aziende nelle quali il fondatore non c’è più (perché morto o perché va in ufficio un giorno a settimana, negli altri si gode i soldi), capaci di andare avanti bene. Il Milan dalla stagione 94/95 è orfano di Silvio Berlusconi, che dall’estate del ’94 in poi ricoprirà un ruolo sempre più marginale nelle sorti della squadra rossonera. Negli anni cambierà, diventando sempre più defilato ed acido, non esponendosi più in prima persona nella scelta degli allenatori (neanche in quella di Ancelotti, teoricamente a botta sicura, essendo un figlioccio di quel Sacchi che Berlusconi tanto aveva voluto) quanto piuttosto riservando loro stoccate quando i risultati o il “giuoco” non erano all’altezza delle sue richieste. Del resto non c’è da stupirsi: Berlusconi è troppo concentrato sulla carriera politica, nella quale deve dimostrarsi infallibile, a costo di essere ridicolo, per cui si riserva il ruolo di “bacchettatore” di decisioni prese (solo apparentemente) da qualcun altro, quando poi anche i muri sanno che al Milan non si muove foglia che Berlusconi non voglia.
I risultati: continuano ad arrivare, anche se non sono più quelli di prima. Inoltre, se nei primi otto anni di presidenza Berlusconi gli acquisti erano dispendiosi ma tutto sommato centrati, in questo quindicennio si nota un progressivo aumento dei giocatori presi quasi per caso, senza un reale disegno dietro agli acquisti.
E così capita che si acquisti Roberto Baggio senza averne un reale bisogno (anzi, del quale Capello avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno) o che arrivino prima Helveg e Bierhoff e solo dopo un allenatore come Zaccheroni, in grado di sfruttare le loro doti. L’inizio del nuovo millennio vede un’accelerazione di questo modus operandi: le sessioni di calciomercato 2001 e 2002 vedono arrivare al Milan un numero sconsiderato di mezze punte e di trequartisti, che solo l’abilità di Ancelotti riuscirà a far convivere in maniera vincente. Ma gli anni passano e la situazione è destinata a peggiorare: l’estate del 2006 non è solo quella di Calciopoli ma soprattutto quella della vendita di Shevchenko: mai il Milan in vent’anni di Berlusconi aveva visto partire il suo più grande campione. Arriverà poi, inaspettata come una nevicata d’agosto, la Champions del 2007, ma è solo l’ultimo sussulto di un gruppo eccezionale, figlia soprattutto delle gesta di Kakà, la cui partenza verso il Real Madrid (nell’estate del 2009) segnerà la fine di questa fase.

*Terza fase, 2009-2016: il cupio dissolvi*

E’ difficile dire quando quest’ultima fase sia cominciata: secondo alcuni dopo la Champions del 2007, secondo alcuni nel momento in cui è stato venduto Shevchenko, secondo altri nell’estate del 2012. Tutti però sono concordi su un punto: il Milan di Berlusconi è finito. Ed è finito per mancanza di voglia, di lungimiranza, di chiarezza societaria, di strategia imprenditoriale, prima ancora che per mancanza di soldi. In sostanza è finito perché ha negato tutto ciò che era una ventina di anni prima. Dall’estate del 2009 il Milan non c’è più stato. Ogni tanto Galliani ha avuto delle buone illuminazioni, aiutato spesso da particolari situazioni di mercato (il colpo-Ibra, l’arrivo di Van Bommel o l’acquisto di Buonaventura) affogate, però, in un mare di giganteschi errori. E’ la continua approssimazione il vero motivo conduttore del Milan negli ultimi sette anni di gestione Berlusconi, il quale si fa vedere sempre meno, usando sempre di più la squadra a scopi elettorali. Quando anche gli elettori incominciano a voltargli le spalle, da dopo il 2013, si capisce chiaramente quanto il Milan sia diventato per lui un fastidio. A questo si aggiungono i problemi societari, con le continue liti Barbara-Galliani, probabilmente nate mentre l’A.D. cercava di vendere Pato al PSG (il momento in cui il Milan ha perso il campionato 2011/2012) e proseguite fino alle dimissioni farsa del pelato nel Dicembre 2013. Tutti i tifosi milanisti speravano in una fine diversa, ma probabilmente dentro di loro sapevano che sarebbe finita così, perché non c’era altro modo. E anche ora che Berlusconi ormai ha firmato, vicino alla gioia per la “liberazione” qualcuno ha la sinistra paura di un colpo di coda finale da parte della sua corte dei miracoli, capace di fare saltare tutto o, quantomeno, di farci venire il sangue amaro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> So che è un po' lungo, ma per chi l'ha vissuto per intero e (soprattutto) per chi non c’era: breve storia di trent’anni di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> Eh sì, perché adesso lo vediamo solamente come un vecchio malato di cuore che ha apposto quella firma, quella decisiva per liberarci di lui (o meglio, per cominciare a liberarci di lui) ma Silvio Berlusconi è stato uno dei più controversi ed incredibili personaggi della storia del calcio, la cui carriera ha attraversato tre precise fasi, cui sono legati i destini del Milan.
> 
> ...



Vissute tutte , io inizio a ricordare bene dal 90/91 in poi ( avevo 10 anni ) ... che dire , ogni volta che rileggo queste cose mi viene da piangere .. veramente non per scherzo .. io associo quel milan alla mia famiglia , andare allo stadio con mio padre e mia sorella .. all'attaccamento alla maglia ... allo stare bene ( u po' quello che fanno tutti con i ricordi da bambino ) .

Per chi non c'era non può capire cos'era quel milan , essere i più forti di tutti ma non per fortuna o perchè quell anno è andata cosi.. essere SEMPRE i più belli i più forti e i più ricchi di tutti .. una sorta di TEAM di campioni presi per il mondo che aveva l'unico scopo di andare negli stati avversari e piallare tutto quello che si trovava davanti tra l'altro con un gioco fantastico .


----------



## mistergao (9 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vissute tutte , io inizio a ricordare bene dal 90/91 in poi ( avevo 10 anni ) ... che dire , ogni volta che rileggo queste cose mi viene da piangere .. veramente non per scherzo .. io associo quel milan alla mia famiglia , andare allo stadio con mio padre e mia sorella .. all'attaccamento alla maglia ... allo stare bene ( u po' quello che fanno tutti con i ricordi da bambino ) .
> 
> Per chi non c'era non può capire cos'era quel milan , essere i più forti di tutti ma non per fortuna o perchè quell anno è andata cosi.. essere SEMPRE i più belli i più forti e i più ricchi di tutti .. una sorta di TEAM di campioni presi per il mondo che aveva l'unico scopo di andare negli stati avversari e piallare tutto quello che si trovava davanti tra l'altro con un gioco fantastico .



Vedo che come età siamo lì...
Il mio più bel ricordo è legato alla sera del 24 Maggio 1989: PRIMA (e non dopo) la partita eravamo in giro con mio papà in macchina (chissà poi perchè...) e ovunque a Lainate (dove abitavo all'epoca) c'erano bandiere del Milan, poster della squadra, gente pronta a vivere quella partita come una festa. Mai più vista una cosa del genere, un ottimismo, una sensazione di essere al cospetto di una squadra "vincente per diritto divino", in avanti su tutto e su tutti.

L'Inter e la Juve hanno vinto cinque campionati di fila, e la Juve vincerà anche il sesto, ma i loro tifosi non hanno avuto e non avranno mai la positività, l'ottimismo, la serenità del tifoso del Milan negli anni '80.

Triste perchè quei tempi mai più torneranno? Sì, ma è meglio rimpiangerli che non averli mai vissuti...


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2016)

Dispiace che gli ultimi anni del Berlusconi abbiano offuscato un ventennale meraviglioso...probabilmente la vecchiaia è andata di pari passo con un nutrito gruppo di sciacalli che hanno rubacchiato e vissuto alle sue spalle ...parenti mogli e amministratori vari...
Grazie cmq da un tifoso 46enne...che ha vissuto TUTTO


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Vedo che come età siamo lì...
> Il mio più bel ricordo è legato alla sera del 24 Maggio 1989: PRIMA (e non dopo) la partita eravamo in giro con mio papà in macchina (chissà poi perchè...) e ovunque a Lainate (dove abitavo all'epoca) c'erano bandiere del Milan, poster della squadra, gente pronta a vivere quella partita come una festa. Mai più vista una cosa del genere, un ottimismo, una sensazione di essere al cospetto di una squadra "vincente per diritto divino", in avanti su tutto e su tutti.
> 
> L'Inter e la Juve hanno vinto cinque campionati di fila, e la Juve vincerà anche il sesto, ma i loro tifosi non hanno avuto e non avranno mai la positività, l'ottimismo, la serenità del tifoso del Milan negli anni '80.
> ...



d'accordissimo con te, hai espresso al meglio cosa si provava in quegli anni. Nel 1989 avevo 14 anni, andavo alle medie e ricordo l'invidia degli juventini ed interisti. Ma non è solo l'invidia (che si prova per qualsiasi squadra vincente), ma l'aria magica che c'era intorno a quel Milan di Sacchi in quegli anni. Resterà una squadra mitica, come solo il grande Ajax di Crujiff. 
Ricorderò per sempre quei momenti delle prime vittorie, il 1° Maggio 1988 a Napoli, il 5-0 al Real e la finale con la Steaua. Già il Milan di Capello per quanto forte (e forse ancora più forte in quanto più compatto) non ha avuto, a mio parere lo stesso fascino.

Veramente un peccato aver rovinato parzialmente il ricordo del passato con questi ultimi anni bui. Sarebbe bastato veramente poco (ovvero rimuovere Galliani e mettere un qualsiasi DS valido) per mantenere il Milan a livelli più decenti negli ultimi anni.
Ma probabilmente per Fininvest contava di più avere qualcuno in lega per i diritti tv, che un DS capace a gestire il Milan


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> So che è un po' lungo, ma per chi l'ha vissuto per intero e (soprattutto) per chi non c’era: breve storia di trent’anni di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> Eh sì, perché adesso lo vediamo solamente come un vecchio malato di cuore che ha apposto quella firma, quella decisiva per liberarci di lui (o meglio, per cominciare a liberarci di lui) ma Silvio Berlusconi è stato uno dei più controversi ed incredibili personaggi della storia del calcio, la cui carriera ha attraversato tre precise fasi, cui sono legati i destini del Milan.
> 
> ...



Bellissima ricostruzione complimenti 
Per anni ho desiderato che arrivasse il momento nel quale Silvio Berlusconi passasse la mano ma venerdì quando ho letto la notizia e visto la sua foto mentre firmava la vendita del Milan non sono riuscito a gioire...perchè alla mente mi sono subito corsi i ricordi che tu ben descrivi nel tuo post
E' difficile spiegare ad un giovane cosa è stato il Milan di Berlusconi...specialmente quello del primo decennio...una società rivoluzionaria guidata da un uomo geniale che ha portato il calcio Italiano non ad un livello superiore...ma al massimo livello dove gli altri (anche europei) dovevano solo inseguire e tenere come punto di riferimento il Milan di Berlusconi
Non mi dilungo molto su come la società Milan abbia influenzato la squadra Milan....il Milan di Sacchi...la luce...

Il secondo decennio...nulla da aggiugere alla tua disamina...se non il fatto che probabilmente la vendita di Sheva ''per sistemare il bilancio'' è stata l'inizio della fine...in puro ''Galliani style''...niente idee,niente programmi e di conseguenza 17 milioni di euro buttati nel cesso per un certo Ricardo Olivera (Chi l'ha visto?)

Il terzo Berlusconi...quello che in cinque anni ha distrutto quello che aveva costruito in venticinque
Siamo di fronte ad un ottantenne senza più stimoli a primeggiare...senza più genialità...e sopratutto non in grado di reggere finanziariamente il confronto con le nuove forze entrate nel calcio
Un Berlusconi che avrebbe potuto uscire di scena in maniera trionfale...''Signori...io un pezzo della storia del calcio l'ho scritta...ora tocca ad altri''...invece no...accecato dalla enorme considerazione che ha di se stesso ha testardamente continuato a guidare il Milan con decisioni incomprensibili e dannose...ha lasciato che Galliani guidasse il Milan in maniera incompetente e catastrofica...insomma...ha quasi rischiato di far morire il suo figlio prediletto

Ma alla fine bisogna tirare le somme...perchè si tratta della stessa persona...ed io da Milanista da più di quarant'anni non me la sento di ''ripudiare'' la persona che mi ha portato dall'inferno al paradiso del calcio...le emozioni che mi ha fatto provare rimarranno per sempre uniche...

Ora vedo una persona anziana e malata...e nonostante la mia avversione nei suoi confronti (come uomo e come politico) non riesco ad infierire su di lui...perchè quando lo vedo (sopratutto nelle vesti di Presidente del Milan) il mio primo pensiero va al fatto che quest'uomo se esiste un olimpo del calcio ha un posto assicurato in prima fila

In conclusione...nonostante tutto...Grazie Presidente Berlusconi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> ...............
> 
> Ma alla fine bisogna tirare le somme...perchè si tratta della stessa persona...ed io da Milanista da più di quarant'anni non me la sento di ''ripudiare'' la persona che mi ha portato dall'inferno al paradiso del calcio...le emozioni che mi ha fatto provare rimarranno per sempre uniche...
> 
> ...



Massì', dai...
Sperando che chi subentrerà vinca almeno la metà di quanto fatto da lui.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Agosto 2016)

Troppa rabbia...E'stato il presidente più vincente della storia ma anche il più longevo e fortunato.Tranne i primi anni ha sempre speso il giusto a confronto di Real e altri top club che spendevano con più costanza.
Tutto frutto di un organizzazione e severità nel gestire il tutto che è svanita nel 2005 quando ha deciso di smettere di investire.
Da li in poi(apparte un paio di campagne acquisti)una sfilza di parametri 0 che nemmeno la nazionale disoccupati aveva.
Doveva vendere 6-7 anni fa invece ha distrutto tutto, anche consapevolmente, perchè il vero capitano affonda con la sua nave.
La sua creatura doveva svanire con lui.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2016)

Tutti - giustamente - ce la stiamo prendendo con Galliani, ma sarebbe incompleto dimenticare il nostro grande Presidente. 

Lui e i suoi enormi sacrifici per amore del Milan ci hanno condotto ad un ultimo - si spera - calciomercato stel-la-re.

GRAZIE PRESIDENTE


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2016)

Adesso che hai venduto, crepa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2016)

Comunque sia andata, BUON COMPLEANNO presidente, oggi che compi 80 anni voglio solo ricordare i primi 21 anni della tua presidenza..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi ma la foto di lui ragazzo con la maglia del milan che non è vera ahahahah 

mi è venuta in mente questa cosa e mi sono messo a ridere da solo .


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma la foto di lui ragazzo con la maglia del milan che non è vera ahahahah
> 
> mi è venuta in mente questa cosa e mi sono messo a ridere da solo .



Una roba incommentabile di una tristezza infinita..il dubbio è, ma pensa veramente di aver giocato nel Milan?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una roba incommentabile di una tristezza infinita..il dubbio è, ma pensa veramente di aver giocato nel Milan?



No ma è assurdo hahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma è assurdo hahaha



Ma poi la fierezza con cui ne parlava..partito al 100%


----------



## martinmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una roba incommentabile di una tristezza infinita..il dubbio è, ma pensa veramente di aver giocato nel Milan?



Secondo me si assolutamente.Il segreto del suo successo è stato quello di credere ciecamente alle balle che dice al punto da mistificare la realtà...vive in un altro mondo e ha il cervello sballato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma te ne vuoi andare?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Novembre 2016)

Fa più danni della grandine.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2016)

Vabbè, stavolta non è neanche colpa sua a quanto pare.


----------



## de sica (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che roba è?? 
Solo adesso ne sono venuto a conoscenza 
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2016)

E' un genio imbattibile. 
I cinesi, Vivendi, Fininvest, Mediaset...è un genio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che roba è??
> Solo adesso ne sono venuto a conoscenza
> 
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]



hahahahah ma cosssss ....... che pacchianata


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Impressionante come dopo le sue parole post derby sono iniziati i guai..fino a che aveva taciuto la situazione pareva idilliaca..ma si levasse dalle balle per sempre...una sciagura..


----------



## AllanX (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma da quanto non si vede piu?
Secondo voi lo scongelano per il closing?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ma da quanto non si vede piu?
> Secondo voi lo scongelano per il closing?



Il nano sta male , nel senso che ha molti problemi fisici non pubblici


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il nano sta male , nel senso che ha molti problemi fisici non pubblici


È quello che penso seriamente anche io. Secondo me ha veri problemi non resi pubblici...
(Mo se ne esce con il solito colpo di coda e cì zittisce tutti  )


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il nano sta male , nel senso che ha molti problemi fisici non pubblici



Ho sentito anche io che pare abbia malattie ben piu gravi di quelle "dichiarate"...


----------



## AllanX (22 Febbraio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho sentito anche io che pare abbia malattie ben piu gravi di quelle "dichiarate"...



A trasmissione sessuale?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Febbraio 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> A trasmissione sessuale?



Penso proprio di sì hehehe... no comunque a parte le cavolate, è evidente che SIlvio non sia in gran forma, non si vede praticamente più in giro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Addio e grazie di tutto


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2017)

Il peggior presidente nella storia del calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Addio e grazie di tutto



Mi sa che abbiamo parlato troppo presto, e chi lo stermina a questo?


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2017)

Il diavolo in persona. Sia lui che il compare.

Da brividi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2017)

Il diavolo veramente , 100 vite . Non morirà mai , farà morire noi a furia di fegato ingrossato .

Ti odio con tutto me stesso .


----------



## wfiesso (28 Febbraio 2017)

Inutile anche commentare, tanto noi ci facciamo del male e quello se la ride


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Bisogna aspettare che si indebolisca di più.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ti auguro il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2017)

Berlusconi ha la colpa di volerci vendere al prezzo piu alto possibile... accetando anche uno che non ha neanche mezza lira.
Insultiamolo. Tutto giusto.

Ma vorrei un bel topic per il nostro futuro ex nuovo presidente Yongongh Liii.

Per smascherare Berlusconi ci sono voluti piu anni...
Invece questo che non e nemmeno arrivato ha gia fatto vedere tante brutte cose... rimanesse in Cina piutosto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (28 Febbraio 2017)

Maledizione, quando te ne vai?

Quello che sta succedendo è uno stupro ai tifosi e alla storia del Milan.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2017)

Se è vera anche solo la metà delle indiscrezioni sulla tua salute non ti avanza ancora molto tempo per mortificarci e prenderci in giro, solo a questo posso appellarmi per andare avanti, nemmeno tu sei eterno.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha la colpa di volerci vendere al prezzo piu alto possibile... accetando anche uno che non ha neanche mezza lira.
> Insultiamolo. Tutto giusto.
> 
> Ma vorrei un bel topic per il nostro futuro ex nuovo presidente Yongongh Liii.
> ...



1) ma tu sei sicuro che voglia vendere ?

2) ma tu sei sicuro che Li e co. sono così distanti da Berlusconi ?

(non sto parlando di rientri, sia chiaro)


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ci siamo ridotti a dover sperare in un segno divino, una falce dal cielo.


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) ma tu sei sicuro che voglia vendere ?
> 
> 2) ma tu sei sicuro che Li e co. sono così distanti da Berlusconi ?
> 
> (non sto parlando di rientri, sia chiaro)



Ovviamente no.
Come del resto nessuno puo essere sicuro del contrario.

Se non parli di rientro di capitali allora di cosa stai parlando esattamente ?
Perche io non vedo cosa ci potrebbe guadagnare (a parte il rientro gia citato).


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no.
> Come del resto nessuno puo essere sicuro del contrario.
> 
> Se non parli di rientro di capitali allora di cosa stai parlando esattamente ?
> Perche io non vedo cosa ci potrebbe guadagnare (a parte il rientro gia citato).



Secondo me è solo un grande teatro. Ma chi è che smette di trattare con Galatioto per andare a fare affari con due sconosciuti ? (anche Bee era famoso, questi zero)

La caparra, siamo sicuri che questi soldi siano arrivati ? Chi ha la controprova ?

L'unica cosa che non riesco a capire sono Fassone (che comunque non si è mai fatto vedere) e Mirabelli (e infatti le foto allo stadio mi rincuoravano). Vittime o complici ?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no.
> Come del resto nessuno puo essere sicuro del contrario.
> 
> Se non parli di rientro di capitali allora di cosa stai parlando esattamente ?
> Perche io non vedo cosa ci potrebbe guadagnare (a parte il rientro gia citato).



Eterna visibilità per un uomo ormai fallito (lui ed il suo progetto politico) a fronte di spese sempre minori per l'annientamento del monte ingaggi ed il ridimensionamento della rosa.
Nonostante tutto il brand Milan funziona ancora, gli fa comodo per proteggere, politicamente parlando, gli altri suoi giocattoli ed elevare al cielo il suo smisurato ego.


----------



## Black (28 Febbraio 2017)

ormai è chiaro che non ci libereremo di te a breve, probabilmente e nemmeno nel 2017. A questo punto spero però che nessuno ti dia quel prezzo esorbitante che chiedi per il Milan, spero che le entrate di Mediaset siano sempre più basse e che le tue aziende di M**** falliscano


----------



## Igniorante (28 Febbraio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no.
> Come del resto nessuno puo essere sicuro del contrario.
> 
> Se non parli di rientro di capitali allora di cosa stai parlando esattamente ?
> Perche io non vedo cosa ci potrebbe guadagnare (a parte il rientro gia citato).



Parla di usare una finta cessione per far parlare di sè o per mascherare le magagne della squadra o per "bloccare" i mesi di calciomercato come successo a Giugno e a Gennaio.
Insomma le cause possono essere molteplici.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Cioè questo qui è stato 6 mesi a dire "tratto con uno Stato" 

Mamma mia che spettacolo che ha messo su.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ci ha presi dalla Serie B e ci lascerà non prima di avervici riportato


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2017)

Nemico pubblico numero uno.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ridotti a dover sperare in un segno divino, una falce dal cielo.



amen. 
è l'unica speranza, l'unico modo DEFINITIVO per liberarci di lui, temo.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ci ha presi dalla Serie B e ci lascerà non prima di avervici riportato



Ci lascerà appena prima di finire in B, non sarà mai il presidente della retrocessione... o, nel peggiore dei casi, ci terrà a fare campionati da Genoa


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2017)

Genio del male.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2017)

Quello che non mi spiego è cosa ci guadagni lui a farci fare questa fine.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che non mi spiego è cosa ci guadagni lui a farci fare questa fine.



non ci venderà mai a qualcuno che possa farci vincere...questo è sicuro....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Marzo 2017)

La cattiveria fatta persona


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

Il nostro nemico è in casa.
E' basso e pazzo.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cioè questo qui è stato 6 mesi a dire "tratto con uno Stato"
> 
> Mamma mia che spettacolo che ha messo su.


Pazzesco. Ci sta ammazzando 'sto criminale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che non mi spiego è cosa ci guadagni lui a farci fare questa fine.



A lui probabilmente interessa solo riportare a casa i soldi fuori . 

A lui del Milan e dei tifosi frega 0


----------



## Hellscream (1 Marzo 2017)

Ricordiamoci pure di 4-5 giorni fa, quando ha risposto "la cessione ormai è cosa fatta". Criminale.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Marzo 2017)

Lo cantastorie (cit.)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2017)

Maledetto maledetto bugiardo...ma quale amore (e chi ti ha mai creduto..) ciarlatano, la maschera è scesa..sono due anni che cerchi di venderci a degli speculatori pezzenti e spericolati..vergognati non meriti nulla, per il Milan non hai fatto niente, hai fatto solo per te stesso!!!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lo cantastorie (cit.)



Non è un caso che abbia molti amici napoletani. E' un affarista nato. Ti fa pacco doppiopacco e contropaccotto.

Saprebbe vendere il Milan in un autogrill


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è un caso che abbia molti amici napoletani. E' un affarista nato. Ti fa pacco doppiopacco e contropaccotto.
> 
> Saprebbe vendere il Milan in un autogrill



beh, finora non mi sembra ci sia riuscito. Credo più che sia un vecchio patetico


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2017)

Speriamo tu possa schiattare presto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo tu possa schiattare presto.


.
Solo in questo modo possiamo liberarcene.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> .
> Solo in questo modo possiamo liberarcene.



è molto probabile che sia così. ha un ego talmente smisurato che si porterà nella tomba tutti i suoi averi


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2017)

Togliti dalle palle, tu è tutta lo squallore che ti porti appresso. Prenditi le coppette e vattene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo tu possa schiattare presto.


.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2017)

Te ne devi andare bugiardo cronico.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Marzo 2017)

Lui e il suo compare non ce li toglieremo dalle palle nè ora nè mai


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Marzo 2017)

Silvio salvaci tu dai comunisti Cinesi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Marzo 2017)

Datemi una "m", una "a", una "i", un'altra "a", una "l" e infine una "e". La parola da comporre è semplice.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## AllanX (5 Marzo 2017)

Ciao silvione spero che presto te ne vai via per sempre


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Marzo 2017)

Volete comprare il mio giocattolo?


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2017)

Amorevole Silvietto


----------



## sette (9 Marzo 2017)

pizzicato al McDonald's di Segrate in procinto di scolarsi una spremuta mentre consulta un dépliant turistico sulle esotiche e meravigliose Isole Vergini


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Marzo 2017)

Accecato dall'amore per il Milan.
Povero Silvietto, vittima del suo grande cuore.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Marzo 2017)

Peste ti colga.


----------



## AllanX (27 Marzo 2017)

Ma se resta presidente onorario la discussione non verrà chiusa vero?
Cosi chi vorrà potrà continuare ad insultarlo anche quando non conterà piu nulla.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Marzo 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ma se resta presidente onorario la discussione non verrà chiusa vero?
> Cosi chi vorrà potrà continuare ad insultarlo anche quando non conterà piu nulla.



Al massimo sarà spostato nella Hall of Fame, come altri giocatori.


----------



## AllanX (28 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Al massimo sarà spostato nella Hall of Fame, come altri giocatori.



Già, dimenticavo che era stato anche una nostra bandiera. Altro che Baresi e Maldini...
: )


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Al massimo sarà spostato nella Hall of Fame, come altri giocatori.



Mio padre non fa altro che parlarmi di quella volta in cui decise la finale con il benFICA, negli anni '60, con una doppietta, dopo aver umiliato Eusebio. 
Grande calciatore, grande milanista, grande presidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Al massimo sarà spostato nella Hall of Fame, come altri giocatori.



Veramente la peggior balla mai raccontata come presidente..una cosa imbarazzante, deprimente...da la dimensione infima di quest'uomo...o per lo meno dello straccio che oggi ne è rimasto...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente la peggior balla mai raccontata come presidente..una cosa imbarazzante, deprimente...da la dimensione infima di quest'uomo...o per lo meno dello straccio che oggi ne è rimasto...



In questi 10 anni ha avuto una caduta pazzesca. Dudu, cani, gatti, pecore, veganesimo...secondo me manco si rende conto di essere diventato ridicolo.


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente la peggior balla mai raccontata come presidente..una cosa imbarazzante, deprimente...da la dimensione infima di quest'uomo...o per lo meno dello straccio che oggi ne è rimasto...


Deprimente come quell "attaccare" che urlava nello spogliatoio...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

Alcuni siparietti dell'ultimo berlusconi.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2017)

E quest'altro...


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alcuni siparietti dell'ultimo berlusconi.



La faccia di Galliani


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In questi 10 anni ha avuto una caduta pazzesca. Dudu, cani, gatti, pecore, veganesimo...secondo me manco si rende conto di essere diventato ridicolo.



Fra un po' si dichiarerà anche convertito all'omosessualità tanto per rimanere "moderno"


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2017)

Comunque il declino dell’uomo Berlusconi, prima ancora che del politico o dell’imprenditore, ha dell’incredibile. Ogni tanto, per diletto, vado sul sito della Stampa, laddove si possono consultare tutti gli arretrati del quotidiano dall’inizio della sua storia fino al 2006: ebbene mi rivedo il Berlusconi degli anni ’80 e ’90, che era davvero un gran figo, un passo avanti rispetto a tutti quanti gli stavano intorno.
L’uomo che ieri costringeva Craxi a tornare da un vertice con la Tatcher per far approvare in tutta fretta la legge Mammì oggi accarezza gli agnelli e si circonda di personaggi come la Brambilla, il che non mi sembra indizio di una bella fine.
Vero è che non si può giudicare una persona dagli ultimi anni di vita, però la fine di Berlusconi è proprio bassa, l’esatto specchio di quanto di alto (tanto, ma proprio tanto) c’è stato in passato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Aprile 2017)

Via via. Basta così. Grazie di tutto, tranne gli ultimi anni, ma ora basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

L'imprenditore che divenne salvatore.
Il salvatore che divenne un dio.
Il dio che divenne nessuno.
Il tempo degli onori sta per finire.
C'era un sogno.... chiamato milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2017)

Dategli l'ultimo saluto prima che il thread venga chiuso nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Aprile 2017)

Grazie di niente, restituirei tutti i trofei potendomi risparmiare l'ultimo decennio di umiliazioni, a mai più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2017)

Quanto ti ho insultato negli ultimi 10 anni solo Dio lo sa , mi hai fatto rimpiangere 20 anni di successi .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fra un po' si dichiarerà anche convertito all'omosessualità tanto per rimanere "moderno"


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2017)

Grazie di tutto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Aprile 2017)

Non sono sicuro che rinuncerà alla presidenza onoraria, ma comunque non conterà più niente anche perché è completamente andato: da "attaccare" alla foto tarocca con la maglia del Milan per finire con il video degli agnellini. Una fine ingloriosa e probabilmente anche meritata.


----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dategli l'ultimo saluto prima che il thread venga chiuso nei prossimi giorni...



volentieri.... grazie per i primi 21 anni... per il resto meglio che non esprimo


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Comunque il declino dell’uomo Berlusconi, prima ancora che del politico o dell’imprenditore, ha dell’incredibile. Ogni tanto, per diletto, vado sul sito della Stampa, laddove si possono consultare tutti gli arretrati del quotidiano dall’inizio della sua storia fino al 2006: ebbene mi rivedo il Berlusconi degli anni ’80 e ’90, che era davvero un gran figo, un passo avanti rispetto a tutti quanti gli stavano intorno.
> L’uomo che ieri costringeva Craxi a tornare da un vertice con la Tatcher per far approvare in tutta fretta la legge Mammì oggi accarezza gli agnelli e si circonda di personaggi come la Brambilla, il che non mi sembra indizio di una bella fine.
> Vero è che non si può giudicare una persona dagli ultimi anni di vita, però la fine di Berlusconi è proprio bassa, l’esatto specchio di quanto di alto (tanto, ma proprio tanto) c’è stato in passato.



Lungi da me voler far polemica, anche perchè adesso grazie al cielo si leverà dai maroni 

Ma... definire "alto" il profilo di un furbacchione, un mascalzone che l'ha spesso fatta franca, non mi pare un grancchè.
Capisco il senso del tuo intervento, il Berlusconi passato non era certo sto personaggio patetico che gira con agnellini, giovani donne e cagnolini imbalsamati, ma ricordiamoci che parliamo sempre di un pluricondannato.

Adios Silvietto, Dio solo sa quanto godo


----------



## koti (12 Aprile 2017)

Dopo tutte le prese per il culo che ci ha fatto subire non riesco proprio a ringraziarlo, sorry.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Aprile 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto


''Grazie di tutto''....è proprio quello che direi a Silvio Berlusconi se me lo travassi di fronte...

La nostra è stata un'avventura fantastica ed indimenticabile...fatta di gioie,esaltazione,passione ed orgoglio...
Orgoglio di essere tifoso della squadra che in poco tempo ha ''ribaltato'' il calcio portandolo in un'era fino ad allora sconosciuta...
Orgoglio per aver vissuto in prima persona i primi anni di questa impareggiabile avventura...il primo scudetto a Como....la semifinale a San Siro contro il Real Madrid...e la seguente finale di Barcellona...
Impareggiabili anni....il Milan di Sacchi...i tre Olandesi...il gruppo storico degli Italiani guidati da Capitan Baresi e Paolo Maldini...
Poi sono venuti gli altri Milan anche loro vincenti...quelli di Capello e Zaccheroni...il Milan di Weah...quello di Sheva e Kakà guidato dal nostro Carletto Ancelotti...ed infine l'ultimo Milan vincente...quello di Max Allegri ed Ibra...
Mi scuso con tutti quelli che non ho nominato...sono davvero tante le persone che hanno contribuito a questo sogno realizzato...le ringrazio infinitamente....grazie,grazie ed ancora grazie a tutti.... 

Per coerenza ed onestà non posso ''oscurare'' gli ultimi anni dove un'uomo scalfito dal tempo trascorso ha voluto rimanere al centro del ponte di comando compromettendo in parte il capolavoro costruito nel tempo...
Sono stati anni duri...anni nei quali noi tifosi siamo stati costretti ad asssistere impotenti allo sgretolamento del mito Milan...

Ma nonostante tutto non nutro nei confronti di Berlusconi sentimenti di rabbia o rancore....preferisco ricordare il geniale dirigente che ha trasformato il mondo del calcio ponendo il Milan al centro di esso....

Nel giorno del suo ultimo spettacolo prima che cali il sipario mi alzo in piedi e lo applaudo convinto...se lo merita...nonostante lui sia Silvio Berlusconi (per qualcuno sinonimo di male assoluto) ha contribuito in maniera determinante a scrivere la storia del Milan...storia indelebile che un giorno si trasformerà in leggenda...

Grazie di tutto Presidente Berlusconi


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2017)

Ci hai fatto vivere anni indimenticabili, ma negli ultimi 5/10 hai rovinato la nostra passione, la nostra storia e la nostra dignità.

Ma si sa, con il passare del tempo si tende a ricordare solo le cose belle...

La storia ti assolverà, io no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Grazie un corno.
Ci ha reso gli zimbelli d'Italia per 10 anni, ha dovuto trollarci fino alla fine con tutta questa vicenda del closing coprendoci ulteriormente di ridicolo e mi ha fatto allontanare dal Milan, cosa impensabile fino a qualche anno fa.
Spero solo che con la dipartita sua e del suo servo calvo inizieremo ad essere una società normale e non più un circo di pagliacci e saltimbanchi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2017)

Il giudizio finale a quando si sapra' con certezza a chi ci ha venduti.


----------



## AllanX (12 Aprile 2017)

Addiooooooo 
Ciaone...


----------



## koti (13 Aprile 2017)

Godo.

Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie e addio! L'Italmilan, attaccareeee, gli sceicchi...addio! La mia famiglia, il dottor Galliani...addio!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Per scatenare l'inferno anche su questa pagina aspetto la conferma del no alla presidenza onoraria!

Ci ho preso gusto e voglio il pacchetto di libertà completo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2017)

Ha deciso di andarsene da perdente, paradossale per il presidente più vincente della storia.
Il più bel regalo ce lo ha fatto con anni di ritardo.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Sto aspettando che arrivino conferme per la questione presidenza onoraria per salutarti adeguatamente.

Dai che anche te da ora in avanti non avrai più NULLA a che fare col Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2017)

è finita? Si chiude sto thread?


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2017)

E d'ora in poi l'immagine Milan non verrà più associata a quella di Berlusconi, il suo disastro politico, le sue figure di m___a, la tristezza quotidiana mediaset, premium, il suo essere politico prima che presidente di calcio, i "milanisti" diventati, i suoi servi quotidiani, i sostenitori di Berlusconi, il suo disinteresse durato più di 20 anni, 10 dei quali in maniera del tutto fastidiosa.
E' la fine, finalmente, avremo finalmente una società di calcio che si comporterà come tale, nessuno sparerà balle cosmiche su persone che non conoscevano fino a 3 giorni fa, il bello probabilmente deve ancora venire, abituiamoci.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Aprile 2017)

Evviva, finalmente anch'io non ho più conflitti d'interesse, 

Berlusconi non è più il mio amato presidente,
ora è un semplice plurindagato sospetto pedofilo.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Torna tra i tuoi coetanei fanfaron cunta ball!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2017)

Goditi 'sti soldoni e addio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio nano , a mai più .


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Buona Pasqua vegetariana


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2017)

Adesso possiamo dirlo, grazie di tutto a parte gli ultimi 5 anni gestiti malissimo sia sul campo che fuori. Ma questa macchia non cancellerà mai un'era di trofei.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2017)

Ma quindi rimane a rompere le palle fino alla fine come presidente onorario o si può definitivamente chiudere questo topic immondo?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Addio nano , a mai più .



Avatar bellissimoo


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

ancora qua questo?? ma dov'è il topic di Yonghong Li??


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


A mai più maledettto!!

A mai piuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuù!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2017)

Chiudereeeeee


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Giangy (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio, e grazie! Addio alle sue barzellette demenziali! Addio ATTACCARE! Addio ItalMilan! Addio per sempre!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Oh no...... ora non ci sarà più il super colpo di mercato per le elezioni!


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per i primi 20 anni, numero uno, tutto quello che vuoi, ma è arrivata l'ora di levare le tende! Vai e insegna agli angeli ad Attaccate con le due punte ed un mezza punta e che cribbio!!


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per tutto Silvio ma questa volta è FINITA.


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

Mi spiace ma non riesco a ringraziarlo completamente...Mi ha fatto augurare il peggio al milan,smettere di guardare le partite,ha ucciso la mia passione...anzi stava uccidendo la mia passione.
Avrei ancora accettato un milan con berlusconi ma non ha voluto togliere di mezzo il pelato...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Un Grazie è doveroso, io stesso mi sono avvicinato ad un Milan che era al top in Italia e nel Mondo e tutto grazie a lui.
Ma bisognava cambiare, chiudere qui. Hai voluto chiudere nella mediocrità e nel rancore, contento tu...
ADDIO


----------



## mrsmit (13 Aprile 2017)

Ho 32 anni, ho vissuto grazie a lei tante stupende vittorie, mi spiace che questi ultimi anni abbiano offuscato parte della sua storia, ma era arrivato già da un pò il momento di cedere e finalmente oggi è successo.
Per ora grazie e a mai più.
Questo è il periodo adatto: RISORGEREMO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Occhio alla possibile inchiappettatina di stasera, con la possibile presidenza onoraria dopo la cena.. un piccolo brividino ancora c'è


----------



## de sica (13 Aprile 2017)

Aldilà di tutto e del fatto che negli ultimi 10 anni ( a parte lo scudetto 2011) siano stati vergognosi, grazie per tutti i trofei e per tutti i campioni che hai portato qui al Milan. Questo non lo dimenticherò.. con te il Milan si è affermato definitivamente in tutto il Mondo.
Ora però è il momento di farsi da parte per sempre, quindi mi auguro di non vederti presidente onorario.
Ciao Silvio


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2017)

Mi sono sempre vergognato di avere un essere del genere come presidente e proprietario della mia squadra del cuore.
Per me questo è il giorno Joy glorioso.
Grazie dei trofei, ADDIO.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2017)

grazie dei primi 20 anni! ciao Silvio!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2017)

Hai reso il Milan una delle società più gloriose al mondo, e tutto ciò in 25 lunghi anni, ma è bastato appena un lustro per affossarlo di nuovo. Grazie mille per i primi 25 anni, ma non bastano certo le scuse per farti perdonare gli altri 5.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2017)

Ma quel troll che si iscrisse e sotto ogni post sperava che restasse Berlusconi dov'è? E' stato bannato ?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per tutti i trofei vinti, potevamo lasciarci meglio ma avete voluto esagerare..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Aprile 2017)

*Thread spostato nella Hall of Fame.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Aprile 2017)

Quindi niente presidenza onoraria? Ufficiale? Sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Aprile 2017)

8 Scudetti 
5 Champions League 
Tanti momenti bellissimi

Grazie di tutto Presidente, la mia gratitudine l'avrai sempre.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2017)

La sua lettera sono sincera mi ha commosso parecchio, lo ringrazio per tutto quello che ha fatto ma non gli ultimi 10 anni sono stati troppo sofferte non mi sono piaciute per niente certe uscite grazie comunque


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie presidente!


----------



## neversayconte (13 Aprile 2017)

l ammore del Presidente era finito dal 94, siamo stati traditi per la politica


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie Presidente, grazie di cuore. Io devo la mia fede rossonera al suo Milan. Ci sono state e ci saranno i tempi per le critiche, ma oggi è solo il tempo dei ringraziamenti.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Aprile 2017)

Voto 86-07 = DIECI

Voto 07-17 = DUE

Non voglio fare la media, spero e credo sicuramente che col tempo ricorderò solo i bellissimi momenti che ci hai fatto vivere...

Grazie Presidente


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2017)

Berlusconi:"Mio ultimo derby? Non credo...".

E invece c'era da crederci


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Aprile 2017)

Quanta rabbia Silvio... 
Non avresti meritato un uscita del genere... L ultimo saluto senza i tuoi tifosi.... 
Questi ultimi anni hanno sporcato quello che hai fatto di buono per vent anni. 
Spero che le vittorie future, cancellino Quest amarezza degli ultimi tuoi anni a capo del ac Milan


----------



## addox (14 Aprile 2017)

Hai stravenduto una scatola vuota, svuotata e spolpata per benino, per rendere il futuro il più difficile possibile. Bravo, bravo.
Grazie presidente.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Aprile 2017)

Finalmente te ne sei andato.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Aprile 2017)

Hanno appena mandato in onda un bellissimo servizio a SportMediaset sul trentennio berlusconiano.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (15 Aprile 2017)

Nonostante tutto, grazie Presidente.


----------



## Kutuzov (18 Maggio 2017)

Un personaggio che in qualsiasi altro paese si sarebbe fatto anni e anni di carcere. In ambito sportivo ha dato tanto al Milan, ma poi si è ripreso tutto con gli interessi.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Maggio 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Un personaggio che in qualsiasi altro paese si sarebbe fatto anni e anni di carcere. In ambito sportivo ha dato tanto al Milan, ma poi si è ripreso tutto con gli interessi.



OMG, "Kutuzov"


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Grazie di averci lasciato in mani sicure.


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2017)

avesse licenziato galliani dando tutto in mano a gente onesta e preparata magari sarebbe durato di più alla presidenza...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

per una volta pare essere stato di parola...forse tra qualche anno potrò perdonarti lo schifo degli ultimi anni...forse....

il pelato invece ovviamente no...feccia putrida da schifare ogni istante della nostra vita...infame


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2017)

Grazie per averci venduto ai cinesi giusti.
Se avessi capito di politica prima che di calcio sarei stata interista ghign: ), ma nonostante la m... mangiata negli ultimi anni, c'ha fatto togliere non ben poche soddisfazioni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

prima o poi arriverà quel benedetto giorno....lo spumante è pronto...verme


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2018)

Schifoso lurido. Bugiardo seriale schifoso.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Schifoso lurido. Bugiardo seriale schifoso.



Bentornato


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bentornato



Va beh ma il nano lo insulto dei Default non per le notizie di oggi


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Maggio 2018)

Berlusconi oggi lo immagino così:


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2018)

SILVIO salvaci per la seconda volta...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2018)

Tutto già deciso. Tra qualche giorno, magari già domani, incomincia a farsi campagna pre-riacquisto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (23 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto già deciso. Tra qualche giorno, magari già domani, incomincia a farsi campagna pre-riacquisto.



Non credo, neanche stephen king l'autore del horror potrebbe immaginare questo


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

nano maledetto


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

personaggio disgustoso da sempre, perfetto per questo mondo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ti auguro ogni male possibile a te, e a tutti quelli che ti reggono il gioco solo per i tuoi soldi...

Vermi maledetti


----------



## de sica (23 Maggio 2018)

La possibilità che questo diavolo abbia usato il Milan per un ultima volta, rientrando i suoi capitali, si fa sempre più concreta


----------



## Milanista (23 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> La possibilità che questo diavolo abbia usato il Milan per un ultima volta, rientrando i suoi capitali, si fa sempre più concreta



Auguriamoci sia stata effettivamente l'ultima.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> La possibilità che questo diavolo abbia usato il Milan per un ultima volta, rientrando i suoi capitali, si fa sempre più concreta



Il paradosso è che si sta comunque facendo il suo gioco.
Imputandogli la colpa di tutto questo può sempre dire: "mi prendo la responsabilità di aver ceduto il Milan in cattive mani, quindi ora lo riprendo per salvarlo."

Gira e rigira comunque vada si fa il suo gioco. 
Ha infinocchiato tutti.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il paradosso è che si sta comunque facendo il suo gioco.
> Imputandogli la colpa di tutto questo può sempre dire: "mi prendo la responsabilità di aver ceduto il Milan in cattive mani, quindi ora lo riprendo per salvarlo."
> 
> Gira e rigira comunque vada si fa il suo gioco.
> Ha infinocchiato tutti.




Non proprio tutti.
Diverse persone seppur sperando in cuor loro di no hanno sempre sentito un vago sentore di letame.


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il paradosso è che si sta comunque facendo il suo gioco.
> Imputandogli la colpa di tutto questo può sempre dire: "mi prendo la responsabilità di aver ceduto il Milan in cattive mani, quindi ora lo riprendo per salvarlo."
> 
> Gira e rigira comunque vada si fa il suo gioco.
> Ha infinocchiato tutti.



se aveva i soldi non cedeva quindi non ha i soldi per ricomprare. per rientrare serviranno almeno altri 500 milioni+80 milioni all'anno dunque impossibile. semplice e capibile da tutti.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se aveva i soldi non cedeva quindi non ha i soldi per ricomprare. per rientrare serviranno almeno altri 500 milioni+80 milioni all'anno dunque impossibile. semplice e capibile da tutti.



Il Milan era di Fininvest, non di Berlusconi. 
Marina Berlusconi voleva liberarsi del Milan, e alla fine ci è riuscita.

Ma Silvio Berlusconi è libero di riprendersi il Milan per sua iniziativa personale, lasciando fuori Fininvest.


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan era di Fininvest, non di Berlusconi.
> Marina Berlusconi voleva liberarsi del Milan, e alla fine ci è riuscita.
> 
> Ma Silvio Berlusconi è libero di riprendersi il Milan per sua iniziativa personale, lasciando fuori Fininvest.



 berlusconi non ha fondi, se vende villa certosa, villa san martino se ne puo parlare. credo ricaverebbe almeno 600 milioni di euro dalle 2 ville. Oppure puo farsi prestare i soldi dalle banche come ha fatto il cinese


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Il male in persona


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> *berlusconi non ha fondi*, se vende villa certosa, villa san martino se ne puo parlare. credo ricaverebbe almeno 600 milioni di euro dalle 2 ville. Oppure puo farsi prestare i soldi dalle banche come ha fatto il cinese



E' vero, come è vero che Cicciolina è vergine, e che io sia Superman.


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' vero, come è vero che Cicciolina è vergine, e che io sia Superman.



se hai notizie diverse posta pure Un 2017 a dieta per Silvio Berlusconi, 18 milioni di dividendi per Pier Silvio e Marina - Il Sole 24 ORE io dico che non ha in tasca nemmeno un centinaio di milioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se hai notizie diverse posta pure Un 2017 a dieta per Silvio Berlusconi, 18 milioni di dividendi per Pier Silvio e Marina - Il Sole 24 ORE io dico che non ha in tasca nemmeno un centinaio di milioni.



guarda, ha talmente tanti soldi, anche all'estero, che per contarli non basterebbe una vita. Ma tranquillo, credi pure alla favola del nano fallito.


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda, ha talmente tanti soldi, anche all'estero, che per contarli non basterebbe una vita. Ma tranquillo, credi pure alla favola del nano fallito.



si certo, potrei dire la stessa cosa credi pure alla favola del magnate con i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie. Ma di documenti e fatti nemmeno l'ombra, di spending rewiev mediaset e bilanci spesso in rosso si ne è pieno il web.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> si certo, potrei dire la stessa cosa credi pure alla favola del magnate con i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie. Ma di documenti e fatti nemmeno l'ombra, di spending rewiev mediaset e bilanci spesso in rosso si ne è pieno il web.



va bene


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> si certo, potrei dire la stessa cosa credi pure alla favola del magnate con i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie. Ma di documenti e fatti nemmeno l'ombra, di spending rewiev mediaset e bilanci spesso in rosso si ne è pieno il web.



centinaia di milioni solo di immobili... poi il mantenimento milionario e i vizi personali, le spese politiche, chi paga?


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> berlusconi non ha fondi, se vende villa certosa, villa san martino se ne puo parlare. credo ricaverebbe almeno 600 milioni di euro dalle 2 ville. Oppure puo farsi prestare i soldi dalle banche come ha fatto il cinese



scherzi? Dai un'occhiata su Forbes riguardo allo stato patrimoniale di Berlusconi, si parla di miliardi di euro. E quelli sono solo i soldi che risultano ufficialmente.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Quel giorno sarà come l'ottava Champions


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Si comincia. E' partita la giostra.
Lunedì prossima su Rai 3 nel programma Report si parlerà della Cessione del Milan, nel promo: "chi c'è dietro questa cessione e di chi sono i 740 mln di euro?".


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2018)

Il re mida al contrario, ma lo sapevamo tutti, ogni cosa che tocca diventa melma


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

La maledizione di Berlusconi ogni cosa che tocca va a rotoli. 

Milan , finivest , mediaset , mondadori.... Ogni cosa sta andando a picco.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La maledizione di Berlusconi ogni cosa che tocca va a rotoli.
> 
> Milan , finivest , mediaset , mondadori.... Ogni cosa sta andando a picco.



L'Italia...


----------



## davidelynch (23 Maggio 2018)

Maledetto.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La maledizione di Berlusconi ogni cosa che tocca va a rotoli.
> 
> Milan , finivest , mediaset , mondadori.... Ogni cosa sta andando a picco.



Meglio che fai un ripassino..


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> scherzi? Dai un'occhiata su Forbes riguardo allo stato patrimoniale di Berlusconi, si parla di miliardi di euro. E quelli sono solo i soldi che risultano ufficialmente.



il patrimonio di fininvest a quanto ammonta? Se è come dici tu dovrebbe essere come minimo 5 volte quello di silvio. Ho il sospetto che forbes intenda fininvest magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il patrimonio di fininvest a quanto ammonta? Se è come dici tu dovrebbe essere come minimo 5 volte quello di silvio. Ho il sospetto che forbes intenda fininvest magari mi sbaglio...



No.. è proprio il patrimonio personale..


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il patrimonio di fininvest a quanto ammonta? Se è come dici tu dovrebbe essere come minimo 5 volte quello di silvio. Ho il sospetto che forbes intenda fininvest magari mi sbaglio...



Secondo le stime di Forbes, il patrimonio personale di Berlusconi ammonta a 8 miliardi di dollari. 
Sono sempre stime al ribasso, e che ovviamente escludono altro denaro non collegabile a lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La maledizione di Berlusconi ogni cosa che tocca va a rotoli.
> 
> Milan , finivest , mediaset , mondadori.... Ogni cosa sta andando a picco.



le monetine a Craxi? Si diceva che più in giù non si sarebbe potuti andare... beh, dopo un ventennio di corruzione a tutti i livelli legislativo/amministrativi la gente non s'indigna neppure più.. Ecco come riduce tutto ciò che sfiora


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo le stime di Forbes, il patrimonio personale di Berlusconi ammonta a 8 miliardi di dollari.
> Sono sempre stime al ribasso, e che ovviamente escludono altro denaro non collegabile a lui.



Solo qualche fesso può pensare che uno faccia la vita del nano con qualche centinaio di milioni di patrimonio..

Il nano è ricco sfondato e come tutti occulta pure buona parte dei suoi beni

In ogni caso spero crepi per quello che ci ha fatto


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> si certo, potrei dire la stessa cosa credi pure alla favola del magnate con i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie. Ma di documenti e fatti nemmeno l'ombra, di spending rewiev mediaset e bilanci spesso in rosso si ne è pieno il web.



in realtà l'azione di spending review ha ribaltato il conto economico di mediaset che è ritornata a sorridere dopo aver rischiato la fine causa follie del Piersilvio. Fininvests ha una situazione patrimoniale molto solida e la vendita del milan garantirà una mostruosa plusvalenza a bilancio che ne rafforzerà ancora di più il capitale.

E le fortune personali di b sono differenti da quelle delle aziende da lui possedute, anche se in gran parte si tratta del valore borsistico di tale partecipazioni.
Il nano non ha problemi di soldi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2018)

Speravo di non dover mai piu tornare qui.

Maledetto infame.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Maggio 2018)

Giustizia divina cercasi.


----------



## smallball (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo le stime di Forbes, il patrimonio personale di Berlusconi ammonta a 8 miliardi di dollari.
> Sono sempre stime al ribasso, e che ovviamente escludono altro denaro non collegabile a lui.



per me la stima e' per difetto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2018)

Uno schifo d'uomo


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Maggio 2018)

Grazie Silvio, grazie per averci lasciato in mani più che sicure.


----------



## Giangy (24 Maggio 2018)

Ovunque è passato ha fatto solo danni, distrutto una nazione intera, quasi distrutto un club glorioso come il Milan in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ovunque è passato ha fatto solo danni, distrutto una nazione intera, quasi distrutto un club glorioso come il Milan in questi ultimi anni.



era partito bene ma poi ha voluto strafare per la manie di protagonismo. Doveva mollare tutto nel 2011 a andarsene in pensione che ci faceva una discreta figura, maledetto.


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

è un bel presidente! una persona meravigliosa! un santo! un apostolo! evviva il nostro presidente!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo le stime di Forbes, il patrimonio personale di Berlusconi ammonta a 8 miliardi di dollari.
> Sono sempre stime al ribasso, *e che ovviamente escludono altro denaro non collegabile a lui*.



Preso da qualche tombino magari


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

maledetto il nano e i suoi advisor


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2018)

Sempre un giorno di troppo


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Ci ha regalato 20 anni favolosi e dobbiamo essergliene grati... Ma poi e' caduto in modo verticale...in tutti i sensi ...e ci ha venduto al peggiore acquirente possibile...


----------



## koti (4 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Grazie Silvio, grazie per averci lasciato in mani più che sicure.


Le sue.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2018)

"bubusettete" cit.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

maledetto nano, l'importante e che ci siamo liberati di te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

1.Vendere il club 
2.Guardarli fallire 
3. ricomprare il Milan a prezzo scontato


Click here to view the original image of 648x328px.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 1.Vendere il club
> 2.Guardarli fallire
> 3. ricomprare il Milan a prezzo scontato
> 
> ...



Ahahahahah sisi


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 1.Vendere il club
> 2.Guardarli fallire
> 3. ricomprare il Milan a prezzo scontato
> 
> ...



ahhah contaci è gia tanto se respira, non sa piu nemmeno badare alla sue aziende(comanda Marina) figurati se puo ricomprarsi il milan.


----------



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2018)

Penso che questo soggetto di nome SB (o il demonio di Arcore come si preferisce chiamare), credo sia stato l'artefice di tutto questo declino del Milan in questi ultimi anni. Per me è un qualcosa di inaccettabile, deprimente, e di rabbia. Ovunque è passato ha fatto solo danni. Io non dimentico un anno e mezzo fa quando ha venduto al cinese fasullo "Lascerò il club in buone mani". Che sia maledetto sempre.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Da oggi ho scoperto che le lavatrici possono pure ripulire le immagini, soprattutto se si ha la memoria corta 

Resta un'operazione geniale a 360°, forse pianificata da anni


----------



## zico (27 Giugno 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Penso che questo soggetto di nome SB (o il demonio di Arcore come si preferisce chiamare), credo sia stato l'artefice di tutto questo declino del Milan in questi ultimi anni. Per me è un qualcosa di inaccettabile, deprimente, e di rabbia. Ovunque è passato ha fatto solo danni. Io non dimentico un anno e mezzo fa quando ha venduto al cinese fasullo "Lascerò il club in buone mani". Che sia maledetto sempre.



quoto , che sia maledetto!!!


----------



## zico (27 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



che vadano entrambi a f......i


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Giugno 2018)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Manca il topic dedicato al nostro amatissimo Presidente



Arrivati alla pagina 100 direi che Berlusconi è morto e sepolto insieme al suo fantomatico amore per il Milan.......................delete.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2018)

zico ha scritto:


> che vadano entrambi a f......i


Entrambi? Guarda che parliamo di una persona sola


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

Ho venduto a uno stato (cit.), ho agito ancora una volta per il bene del Milan (cit.)


----------



## Kutuzov (6 Luglio 2018)

Che schifo di delinquente. La sciagura dell’Italia, da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Senza il paracadute Elliott, oggi saremmo ufficialmente falliti.

Pensate a chi ci ha dato in mano.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza il paracadute Elliott, oggi saremmo ufficialmente falliti.
> 
> Pensate a chi ci ha dato in mano.



Senza il paracadute Elliott non avrebbe venduto niente, i soldi che voleva li starebbe ancora sognando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Senza il paracadute Elliott non avrebbe venduto niente, i soldi che voleva li starebbe ancora sognando.



In realtà abbiamo la prova che era pronto a venderci al primo fallito/barbone senza accertarsi chi fosse.
L'amore.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà abbiamo la prova che era pronto a venderci al primo fallito/barbone senza accertarsi chi fosse.
> L'amore.



Era pronto? L ha fatto per davvero. Maledetto..... Almeno avesse taciuto... La presa per il chiulo ai tifosi è immane


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Che essere.... di M


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Non dimenticate MAI che il vero colpevole di tutto questo è questo essere qui. 

" Vendo allo stato Cinese " " vendo a soggetti sicuri " 

Mai ripeto MAI credere a quello che dice , si avvera sempre l'esatto opposto. 

Bugiardo seriale.


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

è arrivato al capolinea roba da museo tra poco non si regge in piedi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Lasciaci andare.... Ora.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

Colpa sua se ora siamo 100 anni indietro alle altre in Europa.


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2018)

Genio del male.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

La molliamo la presa ora?
Dai su, ne hai combinate abbastanza.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2018)

Questo personaggio crede di avere sempre a che fare con cerebrolesi, ma purtroppo per lui non è così, alcuni hanno una buona memoria:

7 marzo 2017
"*Lascerò il Milan in mani sicure*"

13 aprile 2017
Silvio Berlusconi: "Lascio con dolore ma rimarrò sempre il primo tifoso"

E aggiungerei anche l'intervista al fratello Paolo:
"La trattativa di cessione è stata impostata per favorire la società, perciò* si è ridotto il prezzo di vendita: questo è stato l’ultimo regalo che mio fratello ha fatto ai tifosi milanisti*. [...] 
c’è un personaggio (Mr. Li), *ma il governo si fa portavoce di questi valori.*
[...]*In questo caso ci sono anche fondi statali.* La Cina sta spingendo molto sul calcio“


----------



## Heaven (10 Luglio 2018)

Sempre sia Maledetto.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2018)

Falso fino al midollo.


----------



## luis4 (17 Luglio 2018)

ovviamente sono le solite boiate, berlusconi non tornerà mai piu. state tranquilli!


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2018)

grazie


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Presto arriverà quel giorno...e milioni di Milanisti finalmente tutti insieme potranno tornare a urlare di gioia come avessero vinto l'ottava...tic tac tic tac...

Maledetto Maiale


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Giugno 2019)

Mi spiace deluderti ma credo seppellirà tutti. È un robot basta cambiargli le pile e va avanti in eterno... bzzzzz politica... scendo in campo per salvare l’italia... bzzzzz... e comunque un 10% di voti lo prende sempre


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2019)

Mr. Berlusco-Li GRAZIE....non sarà mai troppo tardi...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma credo seppellirà tutti. È un robot basta cambiargli le pile e va avanti in eterno... bzzzzz politica... scendo in campo per salvare l’italia... bzzzzz... e comunque un 10% di voti lo prende sempre



...grazie a Dio non è così... pure Andreotti sembrava eterno...


----------



## sipno (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> Presto arriverà quel giorno...e milioni di Milanisti finalmente tutti insieme potranno tornare a urlare di gioia come avessero vinto l'ottava...tic tac tic tac...
> 
> Maledetto Maiale



Ricordati che senza di lui avresti molte meno champions...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ricordati che senza di lui avresti molte meno champions...



...il fatto che ci abbia fatto vincere tanto non esclude la sua disastrosa gestione degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Dai scongeliamo anche Farina e diamogli un po' di colpe


----------



## gabri (28 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il fatto che ci abbia fatto vincere tanto non esclude la sua disastrosa gestione degli ultimi anni.



il fatto che ci abbia gestito male gli ultimi anni non significa che si possano scrivere cose da malati di mente.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

gabri ha scritto:


> il fatto che ci abbia gestito male gli ultimi anni non significa che si possano scrivere cose da malati di mente.



...certo, bisognerebbe avere equilibrio. Grazie a Silvio, per quando ha gestito bene e critiche sacrosante per averci distrutto con la scellerata gestione degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Lambro (28 Giugno 2019)

A silvo dobbiamo solo dire un grazie enorme grosso come l'universo altrochè, ma probabilmente molti di quelli che scrivono male non hanno vissuto in pieno il periodo d'oro dall'inizio alla fine, vivendo forse il solo periodo ancelottiano.
Pur odiandolo politicamente e per come ci ha gestiti nel finale della sua epopea, non posso accettare che si parli male di quello che ci ha dato la Gloria sempiterna, perchè quando mi sento triste io googolo "squadre più forti di tutti i tempi" e trovo sempre in tutti i siti il milan nei primi 3.
NEI PRIMI 3.
Con l'Ajax 60/70 e il Brasile 70,addirittura messo sempre davanti al Barca guardiolesco.
LA juventus potrà vincere ottomila scudetti e non ci raggiungerà MAI.
Il Real di Zidane o la Spagna di Aragones e Del bosque nonostante i successi ed il gioco spettacolare,non saranno mai alla nostra altezza, perchè grazie a Silvio noi rompemmo tutti gli argini ormai incancreniti del calcio italiano.
Gli anni Sacchiani ci hanno dato la luce eterna, furono pochissimi ma talmente intensi da lasciare tutti senza parole per anni a venire.
Tutt'ora quella luce brilla come una stella in cielo, già morta da miliardi di anni ma di cui vediamo ancora la luce viaggiare verso di noi.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2019)

Grazie Presidente... Non posso odiarla... l'ho troppo amata, da politico e n 1 del Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

ci ha solo usato per la politica


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci ha solo usato per la politica



Comprandoci 8 anni prima la sua discesa in campo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comprandoci 8 anni prima la sua discesa in campo



Berlusconi, che piaccia o meno, ha segnato un lungo periodo della storia italiana. È vero che ha preso il Milan molto prima di darsi alla politica ma credo sia altrettanto vero il fatto che ha usato i successi della squadra per ottenere consenso.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A silvo dobbiamo solo dire un grazie enorme grosso come l'universo altrochè, ma probabilmente molti di quelli che scrivono male non hanno vissuto in pieno il periodo d'oro dall'inizio alla fine, vivendo forse il solo periodo ancelottiano.
> Pur odiandolo politicamente e per come ci ha gestiti nel finale della sua epopea, non posso accettare che si parli male di quello che ci ha dato la Gloria sempiterna, perchè quando mi sento triste io googolo "squadre più forti di tutti i tempi" e trovo sempre in tutti i siti il milan nei primi 3.
> NEI PRIMI 3.
> Con l'Ajax 60/70 e il Brasile 70,addirittura messo sempre davanti al Barca guardiolesco.
> ...



Non si può non essere d'accordo e non dimenticare. Ora però ci sta costando cara, obiettivamente.

E' anche vero che:



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci ha solo usato per la politica



Detto abbastanza chiaramente da lui stesso. Siamo stati ANCHE un mezzo per mostrare capacità e successi al pubblico.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Comprandoci 8 anni prima la sua discesa in campo



Proprio per il motivo di cui sopra. Ma innegabilmente ci sarà stata anche un po' di passione, certo.



Ma quanto sia il vero rapporto tra l'ardore genuino o il freddo interesse forse non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Lambro (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si può non essere d'accordo e non dimenticare. Ora però ci sta costando cara, obiettivamente.
> 
> E' anche vero che:
> 
> ...



Perchè non riusciamo a godere della cosa che abbiamo vissuto, così bella così intensa, perchè farsi il sangue amaro cercando la purezza totale quando, alla fin fine, non ce ne puo' ******* de meno?
Ora cerchiamo nei presidenti di calcio la purezza come nei cantanti rock?
Il suo scopo è stato quello che è stato, non lo sapremo mai, ma a me ha fatto godere , e tantissimo, per tanti tanti anni.
Di questo gli sono grato e per sempre lo sarò.
Gabri vedrai che un'epopea così non la vedremo mai piu', saro' pessimista ma....


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perchè non riusciamo a godere della cosa che abbiamo vissuto, così bella così intensa, perchè farsi il sangue amaro cercando la purezza totale quando, alla fin fine, non ce ne puo' ******* de meno?
> Ora cerchiamo nei presidenti di calcio la purezza come nei cantanti rock?
> Il suo scopo è stato quello che è stato, non lo sapremo mai, ma a me ha fatto godere , e tantissimo, per tanti tanti anni.
> Di questo gli sono grato e per sempre lo sarò.
> Gabri vedrai che un'epopea così non la vedremo mai piu', saro' pessimista ma....



Ma certo amico Lambro, il mio messaggio non era negativo, era solo un "collage" che senza essere pretenzioso di verità, voleva semplicemente proporre una piccola sintesi, magari con un pizzico di agrodolce.

E sì, sarà dura, durissima, ripetere l'epopea Berlusconiana.

Ma è successa, ed io ho avuto il privilegio di viverla. E se me lo avessero detto quando ancora dovevamo tornare in serie A non ci avrei creduto del tutto. 

Chissà ... se è successa una volta, allora forse ...


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo amico Lambro, il mio messaggio non era negativo, era solo un "collage" che senza essere pretenzioso di verità, voleva semplicemente proporre una piccola sintesi, magari con un pizzico di agrodolce.
> 
> E sì, sarà dura, durissima, ripetere l'epopea Berlusconiana.
> 
> ...



Lo dico con la saggezza dei miei anni e la conoscenza della storia. Risorgeremo perche' di Milan che hanno fatto la storia ne abbiamo gia' visti qualcuno. Non so cosa sia se predestinazione o karma o cos' altro, ma siamo come l' araba fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri. L' ha detto anche Maldini con una famiglia che puo' contare sessant' anni di vittorie al Milan. Non ci ha distrutto l' astinenza da successi per 44 anni, la serie B, il quasi fallimento, non lo fara' neppure questo decennio di oblio.Forza Milan


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lo dico con la saggezza dei miei anni e la conoscenza della storia. Risorgeremo perche' di Milan che hanno fatto la storia ne abbiamo gia' visti qualcuno. Non so cosa sia se predestinazione o karma o cos' altro, ma siamo come l' araba fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri. L' ha detto anche Maldini con una famiglia che puo' contare sessant' anni di vittorie al Milan. Non ci ha distrutto l' astinenza da successi per 44 anni, la serie B, il quasi fallimento, non lo fara' neppure questo decennio di oblio.Forza Milan



Sempre.


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2019)

I nostri problemi finiranno quando questo tirerà le cuoia.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Giugno 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> I nostri problemi finiranno quando questo tirerà le cuoia.



Quel giorno festeggerò più di quando vincemmo l'ultima Champions, garantito.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2019)

Per me comunque è ancora lui che comanda.

- E' arrivato uno dei pochissimi allenatori che gioca con il 4312
- Suso subito provato come trequartista
- Bonera nello staff dell'allenatore per "sostituire" Montolivo e Abate come spie nello spogliatoio
- Quattro soldi per il calciomercato
- Obiettivo vivacchiare al quarto posto


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me comunque è ancora lui che comanda.
> 
> - E' arrivato uno dei pochissimi allenatori che gioca con il 4312
> - Suso subito provato come trequartista
> ...


*

Sono gia 46 milioni spesi a metà luglio*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Luglio 2019)

La cosa più importante è chiarire un equivoco che si sente spesso, cioè “Il Milan è il Milan grazie ai 31 anni di Berlusconi”. Falsissimo.

Alcuni ragionano come se il Milan prima di Berlusconi fosse una squadretta senza storia come il Chelsea, il PSG o il City, dei casciavit parvenu che hanno avuto culo di trovare un magnate che ha buttato soldi nella loro squadra, quando invece era già la squadra italiana più titolata internazionalmente (con 5 titoli internazionali totali eravamo quinti al pari del Bayern, dietro, all’epoca, a Real, Liverpool e Ajax).

E, giusto per ricordare le cose come stanno, nel VENTENNIO (quindi non 3 o 4 anni come l’Inda post-Calciopoli ) 1950-1970 vincemmo:

Milan dal 1950/1951 al 1969/1970: 6 scudetti, 1 Coppa Italia, 2 Champions, 2 coppe delle coppe, 1 coppa Intercontinentale.

Juventus 1950-1970: 6 scudetti (se includiamo nel periodo anche quello del 1949/1950 al contrario di quanto fatto per il Milan), 3 coppe Italia.

Il paragone già in quel ventennio (guardacaso il ventennio, oltre al periodo 1986-2011, nel quale Milan e Juve hanno avuto mezzi economici simili) è desolante, per gli rubentini. 12 trofei contro 9, con la differenza ulteriore di ZERO vittorie europee, mentre il Milan nello stesso periodo di vittorie europee ne ha avute cinque.

Questo giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i. Fu un ventennio nel quale il Milan si consacrò come grande squadra italiana, europea e mondiale, e che lo fece diventare, già allora, la più prestigiosa squadra italiana.

Quando leggo tifosi che parlano come se noi fossimo una squadretta qualunque che dopo Berlusconi è semplicemente tornata nella sua naturale dimensione mi infurio, il Milan è come il Real, il Bayern, il Liverpool, il Barca ecc. È un club per il quale vincere è la norma e sono i periodi senza vittorie a rappresentare delle parentesi negative, non il contrario.

Tutte le volte che il Milan ha avuto i mezzi economici ha vinto più della Rube ( i dati del ventennio 1950-1970 li ho esposto sopra, quelli del 1986-2011 sono ancora più netti: Milan 1986-2011: 8 scudetti, 1 coppa Italia, 6 supercoppe italiane, 5 Champions League, 5 supercoppe UEFA, 2 coppe intercontinentali e 1 coppa del mondo per club: totale 28 trofei. Juventus 1986-2011: 6 scudetti, 2 coppe Italia, 4 supercoppe italiane, 1 Champions, 1 coppa intercontinentale, 2 coppe UEFA, 1 supercoppa UEFA, 1 Coppa Intertoto UEFA: totale 18 trofei. E se consideriamo quelli internazionali, che sono i più importanti, nello stesso periodo 1986-2011 Il Milan è a 13 trofei nel medesimo periodo vs i 6 della Juve. )



Berlusconi ci rilevò che eravamo una nobile decaduta e ci portò nel periodo migliore della nostra storia, vero, ma il Milan era già il Milan da ben prima di lui. E quando rinasceremo torneremo a fare ciò che per questo club è la norma, non l’eccezione, cioè “ essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché *questa è l’unica natura della sua storia*. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi” (cit Boban).


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante è chiarire un equivoco che si sente spesso, cioè “Il Milan è il Milan grazie ai 31 anni di Berlusconi”. Falsissimo.
> 
> Alcuni ragionano come se il Milan prima di Berlusconi fosse una squadretta senza storia come il Chelsea, il PSG o il City, dei casciavit parvenu che hanno avuto culo di trovare un magnate che ha buttato soldi nella loro squadra, quando invece era già la squadra italiana più titolata internazionalmente (con 5 titoli internazionali totali eravamo quinti al pari del Bayern, dietro, all’epoca, a Real, Liverpool e Ajax).
> 
> ...



Giusto per dare ulteriore lustro alla nostra storia, se mi permetti, ricordiamo che siamo stati il primo club italiano a vincere la Coppa dei campioni e quelle prime due vittorie non furono casuali: vincemmo la prima in finale coi bicampioni d'europa del Benfica di Eusebio (che l'anno prima aveva pettinato per bene in finale il Real) mentre la seconda fu il trionfo del Paron, con un 4-1 rifilato all'Ajax di Cruijff (sempre lui, sempre 4 pere dal Milan come succederà poi ad atene) in un match dominato da Rivera e compagni

Insomma..la nostra storia è ricca di gloria..benché nessuno può nascondere che Berlusconi ci ha reso il top del mondo regalandoci trofei e palloni d'oro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giusto per dare ulteriore lustro alla nostra storia, se mi permetti, ricordiamo che siamo stati il primo club italiano a vincere la Coppa dei campioni e quelle prime due vittorie non furono casuali: vincemmo la prima in finale coi bicampioni d'europa del Benfica di Eusebio (che l'anno prima aveva pettinato per bene in finale il Real) mentre la seconda fu il trionfo del Paron, con un 4-1 rifilato all'Ajax di Cruijff (sempre lui, sempre 4 pere dal Milan come succederà poi ad atene) in un match dominato da Rivera e compagni
> 
> Insomma..la nostra storia è ricca di gloria..benché nessuno può nascondere che Berlusconi ci ha reso il top del mondo regalandoci trofei e palloni d'oro



Esatto. E quelle due CL le vincemmo senza pastiglioni sciolti nel caffè e Rolex regalati agli arbitri come i cugini. E senza i rigori fuori area dopo una tragedia immane e le siringhe di Agricola come i gobbi.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante è chiarire un equivoco che si sente spesso, cioè “Il Milan è il Milan grazie ai 31 anni di Berlusconi”. Falsissimo.
> 
> Alcuni ragionano come se il Milan prima di Berlusconi fosse una squadretta senza storia come il Chelsea, il PSG o il City, dei casciavit parvenu che hanno avuto culo di trovare un magnate che ha buttato soldi nella loro squadra, quando invece era già la squadra italiana più titolata internazionalmente (con 5 titoli internazionali totali eravamo quinti al pari del Bayern, dietro, all’epoca, a Real, Liverpool e Ajax).
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perfetto.



La cosa che mi fa più incaz,zare è quando sento milanisti dire quelle sciocchezze.

Da gobbi e indaisti posso capire, dopotutto sono in malafede quando dicono certe cose, ma quando le senti dire da dei milanisti in buonafede capisci che la propaganda Bellucconiana ha davvero fatto dei grossi danni.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più incaz,zare è quando sento milanisti dire quelle sciocchezze.
> 
> Da gobbi e indaisti posso capire, dopotutto sono in malafede quando dicono certe cose, ma quando le senti dire da dei milanisti in buonafede capisci che la propaganda Bellucconiana ha davvero fatto dei grossi danni.



Se non c' è conoscenza del passato vi puo' essere ben poca ambizione per il futuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se non c' è conoscenza del passato vi puo' essere ben poca ambizione per il futuro.



La cosa ancora peggiore è chi strumentalizza e falsifica i fatti passati. Ricordo un gobbo una volta, non qui su Milanworld, altrove (qui, devo ammetterlo, ci sono degli esemplari di gobbi superiori alla media, decisamente migliori), dire ad esempio che noi avremmo rubato la Champions col Benfica perché il secondo goal di Altafini sarebbe stato viziato da un fuorigioco di un metro. 

Il bello è che Altafini era, si, molto aldilà dei difensori avversari quando ricevette il passaggio che lo involò verso Costa Pereira, peccato che fosse anche nella nostra metacampo quando ciò avvenne, ragion per cui la regola del fuorigioco non si applicava. Ma vabbè, è gente che ha il coraggio di difendere la CL juventina dell’85, CL vinta giocando nonostante fosse appena successa quella tragedia sugli spalti e col rigore più fuori area della storia del calcio, con tanto di esultanza del mangiarane gobbo al momento del goal e festeggiamenti infami a fine partita coi morti ammazzati, ho detto tutto. 

Quando gli dissi che nemmeno Tardelli riconosceva quella Champions vinta in maniera persino più sporca del 60% (stando volutamente conservativi con le stime) dei loro scudi ebbe il coraggio di dare a Tardelli del venduto. Ho ridetto tutto.

E questa è gente che, dopo quei fatti, ancora ci rinfaccia il rigore di Baresi contro l’Atalanta del 1990, semifinale di Coppa Italia. Ho ri-ridetto tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La cosa ancora peggiore è chi strumentalizza e falsifica i fatti passati. Ricordo un gobbo una volta, non qui su Milanworld, altrove (qui, devo ammetterlo, ci sono degli esemplari di gobbi superiori alla media, decisamente migliori), dire ad esempio che noi avremmo rubato la Champions col Benfica perché il secondo goal di Altafini sarebbe stato viziato da un fuorigioco di un metro.
> 
> Il bello è che Altafini era, si, molto aldilà dei difensori avversari quando ricevette il passaggio che lo involò verso Costa Pereira, peccato che fosse anche nella nostra metacampo quando ciò avvenne, ragion per cui la regola del fuorigioco non si applicava. Ma vabbè, è gente che ha il coraggio di difendere la CL juventina dell’85, CL vinta giocando nonostante fosse appena successa quella tragedia sugli spalti e col rigore più fuori area della storia del calcio, con tanto di esultanza del mangiarane gobbo al momento del goal e festeggiamenti infami a fine partita coi morti ammazzati, ho detto tutto.
> 
> ...



E' per questo che tifiamo Milan amico mio.Noi non siamo i gobbi o i nati male che per vincere mettono di mezzo arbitri, doping o ex consiglieri di amministrazione che vengono nominati " commissari" straordinari per assegnare trofei a tavolino. Le nostre vittorie brillano incontestabili nel firmamento calcistico ed è per questo che da sempre ci avversano. Anche loro riconoscono la nostra superiorità e ne soffrono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E' per questo che tifiamo Milan amico mio.Noi non siamo i gobbi o i nati male che per vincere mettono di mezzo arbitri, doping o ex consiglieri di amministrazione che vengono nominati " commissari" straordinari per assegnare trofei a tavolino. Le nostre vittorie brillano incontestabili nel firmamento calcistico ed è per questo che da sempre ci avversano. Anche loro riconoscono la nostra superiorità e ne soffrono.



Hai detto benissimo. Soprattutto il complesso di inferiorità degli indaisti è qualcosa di preoccupante quando vedi che scrivono “noi siamo noi e loro non sono un ***.zo” mentendo a se stessi. Preoccupante nel senso che indica una condizione di scarsa, se non nulla, lucidità mentale.

Restare lucidi mentalmente quando dici e ti autoconvinci che il Milan sia la seconda squadra di Milano pur conoscendo i rispettivi palmares e il come si sono formati, e pur sapendo cosa pensano di loro all’estero, come scrivevo qui, http://www.milanworld.net/tottenham...treaming-vt79724-post1898370.html#post1898370 , non può non avere pesanti ripercussioni sulla salute mentale del povero indaista, la cui unica consolazione in questo periodo storico per lui tremendo è vedere il Milan impantanato da sette anni nello stesso fango, con la consapevolezza che per noi il fango è un episodio mentre per loro è la naturale dimensione (anche se, va detto, quello del post-triplete è fetido perfino per i loro standards, figuriamoci per i nostri).

In effetti probabilmente sarei così pure io se avessi avuto la disgrazia di innamorarmi di quei colori.

Poi vabbè, alcuni di questi sono arrivati a paragonare la Coppa UEFA del ‘94 vinta da un’Inda che rischiò seriamente la serie B con la “coppetta” (loro definizione) di Sacchi dell’89, definita coppetta perché vinta in finale contro la Steaua. 

Delusional, in effetti, è perfino un eufemismo.

Bisognerebbe coniare un nuovo termine solo per loro.

Credo che ci lavorerò su.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).

Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.


È il seguito del canto XXX.

Inferno. Canto XXXI

Ancora sconsolati dal pippame
procedemmo per l’infame viaggio
fra li gironi e tra le bolge grame
sconvolti dal miserrimo paesaggio.
D’un tratto canti e lazzi poco seri
udimmo d’improvviso da un passaggio.
V’era na torma de demoni rossoneri
allegri, ameni, ricreanti. Un mi disse:
“Oh voi, venite! Oste du bicchieri!”
Codesta l’infernal mensa me parisse.
Nessun dannato compariva all’occhi.
Soltanto un tale parea tutti servisse,
riceveva ordinazioni a grandi stocchi,
era bassetto, col cranio rizollato,
pelle tirata e mummificata a tocchi,
occhini furbi, fare losco, affettato...
“Oddio”. Conosco sta piccola ganascia!
“Deh demon, è Silvietto sto dannato?”
“Ebben si! Il giron tutto a sta bag.ascia
è dedicato e quivi in tutto c’accontenta.
Svolge ogni servizio, porta ogni ambascia,
subisce bunga bunga anche con trenta.
Guarda! Hei tu! Il culo mio sbauscia!”
Ubbidiente il meschin servo: “Mi consenta”
E subito con lingua a lui obbedisce.
Lumi cerco con voce ormai sgomenta.
Chiedo:”Qual’è lo fio che lo colpisce?”
“Fu lussurioso, falso, vanitoso, fraudolento.
Non si potea, ognuno lo capisce,
punir sta fogna, con unico tormento.
La nefandezza sua qua non finisce:
distrusse il Milan con discernimento!”
Ed io “Ma fece pure ben; non solo mali!”
E lui “Si! Ma vedi ben sta lurida latrina!
Lo fece sol per scopi elettorali,
pe fassi bello co la coppa a lui vicina,
e farsi poi rientrar de neri capitali.”
In quel salì na voce dura e asprina:
“Cavalier gramo de li miei stivali!
Vieni meco e fammi da olgettina!”
Era Satana, irsuto, posa priapesca,
enorme, puzzolente e assai dotato,
co bitorzolon in erezione principesca.
Ponette il presidente appecorato,
ma con sorpresa che la voce gl’esca
l’meschin disse: “ Sbagliaste a vender Suso!”
Poscia tre secondi di stupore collettivo
fece Satan:”Muto! Dalla vita sei escluso.
Se’ na mummia! Sei vizioso ma non vivo!
Parli ancor dopo lo danno ch’hai concluso?
Ma non capisci? Del poter ormai sì privo”.
Così! Mentr’io, pensando al Silvio buso 
ormai terrificato mi cadevo e poi svenivo,
ancor parea s’udisse lacerare l’su pertuso.

P.S: bag.ascia scritto così perché altrimenti il sito me lo censurava.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).
> 
> Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.
> 
> ...



Solo una parola: genio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Solo una parola: genio



Ti ringrazio. 

Quello su Suso non l’ha considerato nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).
> 
> Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.
> 
> ...



Sei un grande. Eroe!!!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei un grande. Eroe!!!!!!!



Grazie!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).
> 
> Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.
> 
> ...


No vabbè, siamo a livelli altissimi!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No vabbè, siamo a livelli altissimi!!



Grazie, molto gentile.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).
> 
> Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.
> 
> ...



Io invece sono abbastanza deluso.

Mi aspettavo una cosa un po' più professionale. Magari una edizione con copertina, caratteri tipografici adeguati e completato da ornamenti e illustrazioni allegoriche, come nei migliori libri epici dell'antichità.

Comunque puoi rimediare con i prossimi canti, dedicati nell'ordine a Piatek, tit. "La pistola assassina", ed Elliott, tit. "Bilanci in profondo rosso(nero)".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono abbastanza deluso.
> 
> Mi aspettavo una cosa un po' più professionale. Magari una edizione con copertina, caratteri tipografici adeguati e completato da ornamenti e illustrazioni allegoriche, come nei migliori libri epici dell'antichità.
> 
> Comunque puoi rimediare con i prossimi canti, dedicati nell'ordine a Piatek, tit. "La pistola assassina", ed Elliott, tit. "Bilanci in profondo rosso(nero)".



Ahahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è da parte mia per Berlusconi, dopo quello inventato per Suso e le altre pippe del presente e del passato (qui http://www.milanworld.net/suso-vt24719-post1993524.html#post1993524 ).
> 
> Dopo l’uscita ignobile di ieri (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-milan-abbiamo-fatto-buoni-acquisti-ma-suso-vt85663.html ) l’ho scritta più con rabbia che divertimento.
> 
> ...



bellissimi sia questo che quello di suso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bellissimi sia questo che quello di suso



Grazie!


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Febbraio 2020)

Sono entrato nel forum, e sotto al thread "Silvio Berlusconi" c'era quello "Luciano Gaucci morto". Gli occhi mi hanno tradito per un attimo, e ho mischiato i due titoli. Eccitazione, gioia estrema, anche se solo per un decimo di secondo.
Ma sta arrivando il momento, sta arrivando...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sono entrato nel forum, e sotto al thread "Silvio Berlusconi" c'era quello "Luciano Gaucci morto". Gli occhi mi hanno tradito per un attimo, e ho mischiato i due titoli. Eccitazione, gioia estrema, anche se solo per un decimo di secondo.
> Ma sta arrivando il momento, sta arrivando...



Speriamo il più presto possibile.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

Silvio pare si in quarantena preventiva con la nuova fidanzata Marta


----------

